# Poor Responders : Part 98



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies*
    ​


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

me first woo hoo    

Getting very brave here, boss is out and i have learnt how to delete history


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me second x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*shaking my head*

Thanks for the new home, Skybreeze.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

Thank you Skybreeze. Ooh, I've never been on the first page before  

Kate, you need to delete the cookies too as well as the history! Well done for being naughty again, how is your boss these days?

LW x x x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Fifth [email protected] Sixth - hi everyone    
Will do persos in a minute


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LW cookies   what the frickin hell are they    the only cookies i know of are maryland double chocolate chip  

Morning **** y annofc purps heapey and everyone


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just keeping the thread  

Hope everyone has good weeks.

Lots of love 

A xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Sam - just watched it (working from home) and I'm heaving!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking.. had a day off today so off to get ready for lunch out xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate - if you use Firefox then under tools there is an option "start private browsing" and that doesn't show anything or leave cookies - which means I can now get on here when I go to my Mum's    
I agree with what your SIL has said - Chip is mine now whether he came from mine or my donor's egg and we love him with all out hearts (and he's a he for the moment as I can't cope with calling Chip it any more - if he's a she, she'll just have to be a tomboy     )

AOC - sorry that the UTI is still giving you a bit of grief.        for Twit and [email protected] and         for you     I love Mexican food too. Infact, the spicier the better. Infact, I like most food full stop.  

LW - OK misses?   How's that bump of yours doing 

Beachy, Purps,Skybreeze, Ally and AnnaSB    

Sam - how are you feeling?    Those warnings were good - I've not dared look at them either    

Nix -         for Zippy, George and Bungle and         for you    

Nikki - welcome, I can't really help either I'm afraid but wanted to say hello. You might need to copy your post over here again now we're on a new thread - it gets harder to read back so it's not because we're ignoring you  if you don't get many replies until you do.  

Leola - morning my lovely - we never got to IKEA in the end   We drove past a BabysRus and a Tesco Extra on the way there and spent most of the afternoon in them so that by the time we finished it wasn't worth it     I think Lloyd should have gone instead of Jamie as well.

Popsi          

Heapey - great to hear you are feeling more chirpy - I am in awe of your PMA, my lovely.     

Spuds - great to chat via pm last night   - hope DH wasn't too grumpy in the end    

Tropi - I used to find it so hard to catch up when I was at school - I might have to try the Firefox trick now as well though - still, when I go back, I'll be pregnant, and this site is an essential resource that I need to use on a regular basis to prevent anxiety (does that sound convincing, do you reckon?)

Anne - how was your hen weekend lovely 

I reckon Kim could be good value on IAC tonight - and the b*tch KP is arriving too - I hope they all hate her as much as we do      

Am supposed to being all those jobs today like filing bills, tidying up etc, but can't be  d. Maybe after lunch   

Love and          to all the lovely Team PR ladies

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wotcha - just keeping the thread (as opposed to losing the plot  ) 

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I've just seen you somewhere else - stalker


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Kate,       In my opinion, those Maryland cookies should be deleted first! Go to tools on your web browser, options, privacy tab, show cookies, delete all cookies. You need to that before doing what RC suggests.

LW x x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! *waves*

A quick kiss for all our embryos, then I'm offsky. I MUST do some shopping while I have the chance...

xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Mir - give The Bobster a kiss on the head from me


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Lovely lovely Heapey Good afternoon   

I am feeling really well thank you - I have to say I have been so lucky    I only have heavy sore boobs  and  at anything remotely sad or happy, and still can't stop grinning. I haven't felt sick at all and the tiredness has now gone as well. I actually feel fantastic - and am so pleased that the depression seems to have taken a back seat, especially as I'm off the A-Ds now as well. I have been warned that I could still have a crash down at some point, but have chosen to ignore that for the time being


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Heapey - have turned it on now.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all  

Just had to skim read 13 pages , got lots of sh it going on at work and am struggling with personals.

  to all who need them

Feeling highly fcuked off again today......a regular occurance these days it seems.
Don't know whats wrong with me

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anne              tell us about your hen night - hopefully that might cheer you up


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi **** y - It was pretty boring to be honest and very expensive - I was  aksed by at least 7 people if I had kids / was planning them  and I know this sounds really boring but I just wanted to get home to Jason...instead, I ended up sleeping on a teeny sofa in the apartment that I'd paid £70 for cos some one else had got the beds the night before (and I didn't want to share with them)
xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Anne sweetie - I'm so sorry     - that didn't help cheer you up did it?
Let's think about the PR party instead - I went out and bought my Secret Santa stuff and Saturday      (RH helped   ). And I've worked out what I'm going to wear and I'm going to have my eyebrows done the day before so they won't be all red on the day - how organised is that   . Have you decided what you're wearing yet? I missed all the bargains on the trainline via Brum, so will be going into Paddington.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Heapey said:


> AoC and RC if you are watching TV..... Channel 5 now has floyd on india.... the recipes are very good!!!


*sob!* I'm at work!  Bet it was gorgeous.

     Anne      Sorry, love. Is it maybe your hormones + work + IF + Jase's job situation just doing a job on you? You've got a lot on your plate. Be kind to yourself, k? And that hen night sucks.

I'm taking it very easy today, and just booked another acu that we can't really afford and I can't really spare the time. Sod it! 

So, what did you get in BabyRUs and Tescos, then, RC?  Not that I'm nosy or anything... 

*waving to all*


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - weekly shop and maternity bra (but not in that order ) - the carriwell one that LW suggested - I'm in boob heaven but - mentally I bought so many things - I've been told I've got to wait til 6 months before I can buy anything        I love it when RH tries to be bossy   
I only got to see the last few minutes of Keith - but it looked delish - although he was cooking cottage cheese in big lumps about 1 1/2 inches square - can you buy blocks of it then, I wonder, rather than that horrid stuff in the tubs - time to visit Mr. Google I think.
Acu is good, Sod it attitude is very good  
How are you feeling now?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Quick helo from me 

Sneaked home for lunch from work  

 to Anne

Hello RC - will get back to you later - lovely to chat last night thank you xxxx

XX Sausage n Nix 

Back to the BOE I go 
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Anne, I've been to a hen like that and it is WRONG.  Sorry.  You'll have a bed to yourself, with clean linen and lots of talk about ANYTHING you'd like to talk about and no horrid questions.

RC is arriving in Londres at 430pm, and it'll take her an hour in high traffic to get to mine, so I'll book cab for 6pm to arrive at destination at 620ish --- ok?  Can I have eta from others, so I know when to be alert - ta.

Ah, sweetpea a 3kl monkey dog sounds the ticket, my VERY STUBBORN chow chow is in my bad books atm.  We got back to London last night and he refused to walk with me this morning as he wanted the dogwalker.  I resisted him for 2 hours - we moved half a mile and only when I shared half my croissant with him, and then he sat down and refused to budge.  So I had to call the dogwalker and as she drove up he flew into her arms.  Humph!

Northern/Midland ladies - I am in the middle.  My lowly cattleshed is in the Peak District and you're all welcome there anyday.  Or I can pick Heapey ( ) up from the train and drive us both to Sheffield.  Would love to meet up.

Hiya Sam.  Have saved those links for a day when my dog loves me...

Nix, AOC -    

Leola - I don't know but the clinic in the States said, "Before stims start you'll need an E2 reading and if it is high, we'll order a scan so that we can rule out a cyst or aspirate it before we start stimming you."  Your protocols are different than mine ... but that's not surprising as every clinic seems to do things slightly differently, and use different meds.  It does your head in.  I was an SLD teacher in a former life. And I think you asked about grooming Charlie - it is a daily love affair, hopefully weekly once his adult coat is through, and he sheds his coat once or twice a year and then we live with fluff.

Kate - Lovin' the sheep stories, and you too RH.  Very funny.  And I'll take your SIL, she sounds ace.

Hiya Purple, Mir, RC, Popsi, LW, Donkey ( ), Jo, Mags (grrr for the party - endurance test not required), Spuds and all Team PR.

I am banned from IKEA and dh won't even say  the word aloud.  The only time we went was on a Saturday and they were handing out whistles to the children.  I sometimes think our IF is attributable to the number of times we thought about killing a kid on that horrid occasion.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh yes, sectret santa...do we just buy something ncie for about a tenner and bring it along?
Not too sure what I'm wearing yet hun, might wear a sort of paisley tunic / dress but will see if I have any colour left on my little leggies first   

AOC- Thanks lovely   

mal-    I arrive about 2.30pm in Euston xx

I'm sorry for being a miserable fffer girls   xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Pffft.  There are no miserable FFers here, k?  

Your RH sounds like a wise man, RC!  And anyway, by the time you're that far along, all sorts of people will have come out of the woodwork to offer you freebies...


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

You be miserable Anne if that's how you feel - no apologies.  As AOC says, you've got every right to be atm - and it is better to be honest or you get angry - and that's an awful emotion.  

See you around 3:15.  I can meet you at a bus stop or tube station with the car if that's helpful.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I can get an earlier train if I'm going to hold everyone up  You might just have to do my make up for me 
My secret santa is a mixture of nice and silly (am I allowed to admit that - if not, just ignore it)

Anne - you are allowed to feel miserable, but you are NOT a miserable FFer   

Oh it looks like we're on for a Wales (from Saturday) and a North (ish) meet now as well - party party party


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heapey said:


> Malini said:
> 
> 
> > I sometimes think our IF is attributable to the number of times we thought about killing a kid on that horrid occasion.
> ...


No comment (about me, not you)


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Malini said:


> it is better to be honest or you get angry - and that's an awful emotion.


Wise words. 



Rural Chick said:


> Anne - you are allowed to feel miserable, but you are NOT a miserable FFer


That's what I MEANT to say.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy to be certified if I can stay in here with all of you and NEVER go out there, and have to smile despite  being sooo weary of IF.  Can it really be almost Christmas again....my fifth feeling left out, grumpy and in a panic about how my life is going to go....grrr.

Don't be silly RC, get the train that suits you.  It is a difference of 20 minutes.  Not worth getting any knickers twisted ... hehehe... that almost sounded English.  I am such an imposter.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Malini        Had better remember to put knicks on  

Oh Heapey - she sounds so much like my Nana used to  - and to have her still at 96 is wonderful. And she is right    . Have a lovely time with her


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

heaps  

RC- I'd  be happy to do your make up hun....love doing makeup, I did my cousins on saturday night


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think you have to  RC; they are proverbial knots surely!!!  Ta for the hugs.  Will be home in CA on the 27th, and everything feels better when it is has been prettied up with snow.

Way to go Heapey and Heapey's nan.  That's the spirit.  A northern meet is on.  Let's find a date.

Ohhh, clever Anne.  There'll be a queue.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like I'll be catching the earlier train then  - thanks Anne. WW said she was happy to make me look like Coco the clown  
Malini - will let you know the earlier time if Anne is serious - oh I'm even more excited now     Still might wear knicks just incase I get run over        . I can't work out what CA stands for


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Course I am **** y - I will bring all my nice colours with me   
just let me know what sort of look you want and I'll sort you out
xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry RC CA = Canada....

See you SOOON!!!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Thank you sooooooooooooo much - I'm going to look glam - I'm so excited           
Malini - will pm you the new time  -  can't wait


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Leola - glad you seem to be feeling a bit better about things. Here is the page for the second link I posted:

http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

As others say AMH really isn't the be all and end all. On a different note, your job sounds really interesting!

Cocoruby - hope you are doing ok!

RC - glad you are getting organised for Rural Chip!

LW - I hope you are doing ok and aren't too sick or anything.

AnnaofC - I do hope T&T are snuggling in nicely!!

Nix - and you; I really hope the Rainbow Warriors are holding on tight!!

Heapey - I hope you are all right. Your Nanny's wise words made me ooze a little tear.

Popsi - I hope you are ok too ; I know it must be rough.

Donkey - good to see you; glad you have a plan!

Ally - hi there!

SoBroody Anna - did you bake that cake for BIL's girlfriend?! Sorry your DH leaves you to do the "telling"; that is rough.

Sweetpea - little Ellie sounds so cute; our family dog (Portia the papillon) is only 4kg or so and since she is pushing 18 we don't expect much more growth!!

Jerseyspuds - hello there!

Beachy - hi!

Purple - 

Mag - sorry about your situation with the contraception; I understand it must be totally and utterly counter intuitive to be buying condoms at the moment. I hope you are ok. Sorry the party was a bit rough - some people can be so insensitive.

Pixie - sorry about the wasp sting! Ouchy!!

Sam22 - hope all is well with you.

Anne G - sorry you had to go through that on a hen night; not what you need; I am not surprised you are a bit frazzled - as others have said you do have a lot on your plate!

Tropifruiti - hello there!

Malini - can't believe Charlie is 30kg!! And all that grooming - no wonder he is such a handsome chap!

Nikkipas - sorry about your recent cycle; sounds as though you respond fine though so I suspect your latest cycle was just bad luck. I'm probably not the most knowledgeable though so, as someone else has suggested, why don't you post again cos you were right at the end of the last thread and this one moves FAST.

Kate - hope you are doing well; I think you had some wise thoughts on the DE front!

love to Miranda, Laura, Steph and anyone else I have missed.

Thanks for the offers of help but I am fine doing the badges for 27th! They won't be works of art but they will do! I will need to check Pix's old posts to see the final list. And I must get my secret santa pressie done. It really isn't long now. I am sure everyone will look very glam!

Oliver and Emily were christened at the weekend - it was lovely. Even now I am expecting Junior I still think of my nephew and niece as special cos they really did rise from the ashes of despair and hopelessness. My sister was so devastated after her FSH result and and Oliver and Emily are truly proof that FSH (like AMH and anything else) is just a number. You just never know.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just marking the thread for later...hello to everyone x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

if anyone wants to see it the face on my bump pic is now my ******** profile pic!


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening all.   It's cold and rainy here.  

Anne G: Sorry your feeling f***ed off,  and hope you feel better soon.
The hen night sounded awful! Poor you.

Malini: Which area of the lovely peaks are you in? We are just on the edge of the Peaks and Sheffield.
Would be lovely to have a northern meet up. x
What a naughty dog you had today  ! After all your daily   dedication to grooming as well!!!
We have an Akita who blows his coat massively twice a year. Our neighbours in France asked me to save the fur for her to spin. I might attempt to knit a pair of socks with the wool. . . !  

Heapey: Your nanny sounds lovely. xxx

LJ: You are always so helpful and have so much knowledge at your fingertips. Thank you.  
I'm glad to hear that the christening was lovely.  

Hi to everyone else. xxx

x


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

LJ

ROTFLMAO      



slycett]RH well its obvious u are stalking me Roll Eyes said:


> me first woo hoo
> 
> Getting very brave here, boss is out and i have learnt how to delete history





Rural Chick said:


> Kate - if you use Firefox then under tools there is an option "start private browsing" and that doesn't show anything or leave cookies - which means I can now get on here when I go to my Mum's


Slycett - take  y's advice as it is very easy to reinstate the history from IE and difficult to fully delete it. However, if you work for a large organisation that controls its' own server you have no chance as there is a full log kept there.   



Rural Chick said:


> - I went out and bought my Secret Santa stuff and Saturday      (RH helped   ).


Just denying all responsibility at this point ....          



Rural Chick said:


> - I'm in boob heaven


I thought that was me ....... 



Heapey said:


> Rural Chick said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when RH tries to be bossy
> ...


Exactly!      

RH


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

It's quite easy to spin dog hair.  But you have to want to wear a jumper that smells of wet dog in a rain shower....

Anna the spinner


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

...just popping on to say hi. Have nagging computer head headache and my eyes or v sensitive so cant stay on, but cant miss a day!
X


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Just a quick one as im fcuked    Painters are trying there best to come in with extra windypops and cramps  

Anne        sweetheart ermmmm what is wrong with you    p1ssed off with if lark hunny      

Malini i will pm u train times as soon as i get train tickets so probably tomoz or wednesday    

Anyone see the news tonight.  Some slaggy nasty old drunken beatch has got a suspended sentence for leaving her 4 kids alone for over 24 hours they were aged between 3MONTHS AND 4 YEARS    God i wish i could get her on my own for a couple of hours    

Anyway ladies while im in such a foul mood think id better bugger off and try and get some kip 

Love to you all


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> It's quite easy to spin dog hair. But you have to want to wear a jumper that smells of wet dog in a rain shower....
> 
> Anna the spinner


  

Evening all 

Anne - sorry you had a cr*p hen do - really orrible when you get chucked together like that and the flippin questions start - so many times I'd like to just give out a card saying 'fcuk off and ask me how many cats I have '   - listen - soon we will all be having the best of girlie get togethers so you just concentrate on your frock love xxxx  



Heapey said:


> Off out to look after Nanny who is 96. She knows about our IVF story and on Saturday morning took my hand and said 'you are going to have to learn patience' and then we both had a cry and a cuddle. She is right..... I do believe that one way or another, things will all work out just fine. We just have to find the right path.
> 
> Love and luck to us all.
> Heaps
> X


What wonderful wise words from your Nan heapey  

Secret santa - bu#ger - wot on earth to get oh flipin flippin ecerthon 

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello Mags n Kate  

Mags - know what you mean - I think I know where my migraines are coming from  

XX
Spuds


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just marking thread.... love you all!


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

Just marking the thread- daren't miss a day now. Even though i hadn't i still had to read 5 pages - mad!! It's all action on here. 
Anne - sorry about dull hen do   There is nothing worse than a rubbish night out when you think it is going to be good. we went to a 10th wedding anniversary party in the summer and DH fell asleep in one of the rooms as he was bored and had no-one to talk too. he snored and everything - i had to wake him up and take him home. Quite funny reallly. 

AOC - is that Q.E at Gateshead? anyway i hope you are on the mend and T and T are snuggling down nicely. 
 

RC - sounds like a good plan to me- i 've been sold  , however i  never get 2 minutes peace in my office at work so think i will reserve FF for home!

LJ thanks for all the personals - you are really good at mentioning everyone - it is really appreciated  

check!!! 
Glad to know that e i am not the only non domestic goddess- i can always think of something better to do than house work but at the moment i am still surprised how tidy it still is one day in . That is pretty good for us

 to everyone else 
I'll leave you with my classic of the day. Woke up and thought i i am sure car needs to go in for an MOT soon must check it out. found said document and yes it ran out at the beginning of May , so have been driving illegally for 6 months . hot footed it to garage and bless them they said they would do it today. It passed - miracles of all mracles with not much to do. Today has been a good day .     The dreaded root filling is on the cards for tomorrow. Ahhhh!!

night night!


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> It's quite easy to spin dog hair. But you have to want to wear a jumper that smells of wet dog in a rain shower....
> 
> Anna the spinner


Hmmmm! That is quite off-putting! Still, socks might be ok!?   

Night Night everyone. xx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

. . . and good luck with your root canal Tropi. x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

marking the thread veeeerry late!! 

LJ - here is our latest list for the badges hon. LOVED the bump pic   
Ally
Almond
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne -
Donkey
Laura
LJ
LV -
Malini
Miranda
Pix -
Purple -
Rural Chick
Steph
Tracey
Wing Wing
Rupee100
Slycett
Spuds

   and    to you all.

  

Pix xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh how exciting can't wait to meet you girls!!   Oh that is a good list Pix!    Shame we just meeting for the night... we should have booked a weekend away... imagine the fun then!    Bought half of my secret santa last night... its a bit silly but I gues thats the idea??   Made me chuckle anyway! 

Kisses to all. XX


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just book marking

Heapy I am so sorry it was a negative    

Nix and AofC are your OTD's soon? keeping all crossed for you both

LittleJen - love the new ******** pic - what a bump! 

Hello everyone i skim read when I get chance - so busy these days i don't get chance to come on daily

thinking of you all
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Think maybe you should udate your twins pic too.... would love to see them at there christening.  

Morning Z. XX


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies and RH   

Hope everyone is well this lovely sunny morning.  

AOC and Nix         for you and         for those lovely embies of yours. Are you bith going to be good and not test early??

Zuri - lovely to see you   Are you OK? 

AOC   - is there anything domestic you CAN'T do       . I think your next book should be titled "Sausage does domestic"       Hope the UTI is getting better now.   

Spuds - 

Laura   - glad your SS is silly, at least mine won't be the only one. A weekend away sounds a great idea - we could hire a youth hostel (they're really posh now, don't worry!) somewhere for the weekend in Wales or somewhere North and then we could all bring something to eat and obviously drink - and have a fantastic time. I'd be happy to organise it if the ladies were up for it.

Heapey - thanks for that advice   - well worth getting if lots of jabs are needed    

Pix - thanks for posting the list lovely  I hope that work is going well and that they are responding to you sorting them out - I bet they are - you must be so proud of yourself.  

Tropi - good luck with the root canal today       . We all have pcs in our labs so I can just pretend that SIMS is playing up and it's taking a long time to do the register      I wish they sent out reminders for MOTs, especially when they are due at different times to when the tax is due. Glad it was all OK.

Leola  - wet dog smelling socks is a fantastic idea - different from the normal pong of socks     

Mag - hope you feel better soon sweetie      

LJ - I love reading you posts so much - you manage not only to remember everything, but offer such wise words of wisdom. I love that bump picture so much - and I'm sure Junior will in years to come.  

Spuds - good luck for getting your SS - it's going to be really interesting to see what everyone has bought - and then to guess who bought what. Thanks for your pm as well      I'll reply in a minute  

Beachy  how are you? Do you still have your friends LO on a Thursday?   

Kate lovely    Sorry about the painters and thanks for helping with the trains.     Can't wait to see you - RH is worried we might be a bit loud      

Anne    How are you feeling today my lovely - a bit less f*cked off, I hope       

I'm feeling very good as I've just done all the filing and can now see the table in the study    . I might even start the Christmas cards later      

Love and          to all the lovely PR Team

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh RC that would be fab.... centre parcs have some good deals at the moment too... I'd have to bring the chippers though... not sure how people would feel about that.... I understand how hard it can be.  (Although Im thinking fantastic 15 willing babyhelpers!!!!)  We talked about it on the Chipper thread fewmonths ago but the only 2 that were up for it were me and the Quad lady! Maybe she could come too then we could put our feet up and the rest of you could get in some baby practise for when you girls have your LO's!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hiya,

What about here http://www.wheeldontreesfarm.co.uk/ - It is behind my house and I know the owners well. Dogs and children welcome. Any braver ones can camp out and we have a few bedrooms to offer and plenty of sofa space too. And it is in the middle of the county. Oh and I know a bunch of lovely teens we can rope in for babysitting.

It would be hard Laura, but good hard, because I like being around babies/children but it also helps when the mums don't mind if it makes me cry.

Yes, Sausage - I echo RC - is there anything domestic you can't do You could weave a wardrobe from my Chow atm.

Leola - An Akita!!! I am soo envious and Charlie is too. We'd both love to meet you both. I am in the dark peak just south of Buxton in the not so posh bit of the peaks. I love your corner very much. He, he, he wet dog socks. FYI, Charlie has forgiven me and decided to be my friend again - thankfully.

LJ - Your parents must have been as pleased as punch at the Christening. So many blessings for them.

Pix - Ta for the list. It will be fun, but I've admitted to RC and now to all of you ... I am a bit apprehensive too. What if you don't like me?

Heapey - Hmm, evil gestone. The bruising is now gone but I remember it well. IF has given me a whole new appreciation of living with diabetes.

RH - You've got that quote button mastered haven't you!!!

AOC and Nix -   

RC - Wanna come organise my flat? And do my Christmas cards. I am toying with the idea of not doing any, and not opening any either. Don't want to see the new names, new announcements, lovely festive photos, read the bragging form letters ... I think I'll give the Grinch a run for his money.

Tropi - Sending your root canal calming vibes. Hope it goes ok.

Ok, I am no LJ - so steam is gone .... hiya sweetpea, LW, LV, Zuri (oh busy bee, that's good), Veda, Purple, Kate, Anne, SB, WW, Mir, Laura, Steph and so many more ...

M xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Malini - that looks lovely, and would work out from £50-£70 each for Fri and Sat nights of the last weekend in Feb (random choice!)
I like the idea of babysitters

The Cheap and cheerful version would be something like this and would cost £36 each for Fri and Sat nights of the last weekend in Feb (OK, nearest to St David's Day )
http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/wales/hostels/Port-Eynon/facilities.aspx
We could also have a surf lesson for £25!!

Both can take up to about 28 people.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Well done RC - would love to go somewhere new (for me!).

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

We could always do both (though not at the same time      )


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I love that I have a domestic reputation... at home, I'll have you know, DH does 90% of the laundry and pretty much all of the hoovering and dusting... ggg  And I can spin, but I can't actually do anything with the yarn I can produce... 

OTOH, I'm also a qualified chainsaw operator, and can plant and lay hedges, and build dry stone walls.  *shrug*  A girls got to have her little talents...  

And I'm sure everyone here has got that little hidden talent somewhere...  

Tropi, I can't remember if I said, but I'm at QE at Gateshead, yes.  They have a lovely little new, purpose built unit and the staff are wonderful.

I'd love to come to a little PR retreat, but I give fair warning it's highly unlikely I could afford it, no matter how cheap.    So I'll track the arrangements, and if by some lovely chance I can make it, I will!

I'm feeling better today - my bladder's not so sore and my tummy not so swollen.  Mixed feelings about that of course.  I feel quite... que sera sera about the whole thing at the mo (it won't last!).  Have acupuncture later.  And I'm with Mal et al re the Chippers.  I love babies, love children.  Sometimes it's hard, sometimes it's joyful.  But it's so much easier if it's okay if I cry.  

Love to all.  

Oh, test date's 27th, Zuri.    And yes, I will be waiting.  I suspect if it's BFN, I'll bleed before then, anyway.  Just hope it doesn't stop me doing the important work event on the 24th, or the author panel on the 25th!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. 

Malini - glad to see its not just my dog that plays up.  He's a nightmare when on the lead..pulls quite badly and now he's 35 kilos I struggle to keep control of him! We have woodland on our doorstep so we walk him there, were we can let him run off the lead. 

LJ - they're comming over this weekend, so will not be baking until Saturday. 

Hi everyone, sorry for the lack of personals. Got a letter from my consultant sumarising my history to give to MR Gorgy. Quite annoyed as it has missed out x4 of my 7 miscarriages. Some of the dates are wrong, and its saying my amh in 2008 was 6.1. In 2007 my amh was 8.5. In 2008 I was told it was 8 now I have this letter saying its 6.1 Going to call them up as soon as they reopen after lunch...that's quite a difference isn't it! 

Also I have been on high dose folic acid for 3 years...apparantely if you take this you should be on vit b supplements as the high does folic acid means you can't metabolise it as well....no one ever told me this! 

Rant over 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AnnaSB  - I think you are well and truly entitled to your rant       

OMG - they are playing "Fairytale of New York" on the radio - I thought we'd have another couple of weeks before they started playing Christmas songs     

   to Heapey and Sausage


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

RC - does your first name start with T, if so invited you as a friend on **. Love that song

LJ - loved the pic of your bump!  

Called the clinic and as of October last year my AMH was 6.1, which means it dropped from 8.5 to 6.1 in just over a year.   The nurse said don't worry its still in the normal range (which they classify as 5 - 15), but my worry is that it seems to be falling really quickly. Chances are its under 5 already. Know I need to not get hung up about it, but with this and my failure to carry past 7 weeks I wonder if the odds are stacked to high against me. Lets see if Mr G can offer me some hope! 

Anna x

PS CD 56 today, no sign of AF!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna lovely, no it doesn't and I'm still not on ** . I hope the person you've invited is as nice as me though           So do I - and I also love Stop the Cavalry

I don't really understand what AMH shows, but the fact that you are able to get pg must be a good sign - all we need now is for Dr G to work his magic so that you can hold your LO very soon.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My AMH was 2.6pmol when I got preg with the chippers.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

My amh was 0.1 when I fell pregnant.... as was Missy's, Hazelnuts, and a whole lot of other women on Ally's Miracle Stories thread.
Clearly, AMH is not the whole story.....

xx


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

Malini, RC, Leola, Thanks for all the well wishes ladies . root filling part one is over. Not too bad really- only there for about 40 minutes. Numbness is eventually wearing off and is now leaving slight pain!! boo!!  Was trying to hold off using painkillers may yet succumb.

RC -     i laughed at the thought of your register  taking so long to 'boot up' . Bad plan for me as i even sometimes have the projector on and type my password in so you can see it ..  Christmas cards - how super organised or will you write them and forget to post them like me!! Am thinking my life is totally chaotic you are all so good.


AOC -you really are a jack of all trades. How talented. Get you! chain sawing etc. Hopefully you are giving the hard labour a bit of a rest at the mo.

SB- It is truly irritating when the clinic doesn't get any of the info right. We have been in the same boat. Ranting is good sometimes.
!!

 to everyone else - may be back on later. thinking of making a decision on the next course of treatment in the next week or two - AA!!


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening all. 

I'm just heading off to take one of the lads I look after to Weight Watchers . . and will see how i've done. Am not holding my breath. 

I haven't had a chance to catch up properly but will later. 

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hellloooooo  

Blimey been quiet on here today is everyone ok  

Not a lot happening here been crazily busy at work as c.ock head fcuked my computer up the weekend and has had to re-install everything    Wouldnt have been too bad apart from the tawt didnt put any of my settings on    Sooooo i've spent half the day looking for stuff that wasnt where it was before and the other half of the day trying to find it   

Bought my outfit for next friday wooooohoooooo nice long bright red tunic top (well its long on me  ) and a pair of cropped black leggings with sequins round the ankle.......thats dressed up for me     Did try a pair of normal leggings on but they were about 2foot too long, and the cropped ones reach my ankles     

Im up for a weekend away  but ssshhhhhhh dont tell scottie he's having a panic attack with me going away for a night   

Hello **** y laura pixie lj leola malini wingwing anne annasob almond lj purps heapey sweetpea tropi sam annaofc and everyone else    

Back later for a catch up


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

kate I'm impressed with your new outfit, I don't know what to wear yet  

It's been a difficult week, doing loads of research - I think we are going for donor LIT in Greece now.  Hopefully I can get booked in.

A weekend would be lovely  

lots of love
xxx

What was Katie Price wearing as a swimsuit??


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Donkey - or more to the point what wasn't she wearing     
I really hope it's the rat one tonight    
Glad it looks like you are getting your LIT sorted.    

Kate - you are going to look gorgeous - I love the idea of the cropped leggings       

Leola  - good luck with WW  

Tropi - glad part one of the root canal work went well    . I also tend to keep my projector  - they love reading my emails      

Sam      how are you and your bump   

Must be time for more of these for Nix and AOC and their embies                      

Please let it be the rats


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

y even if it is rats tonight hun they wouldnt be able to bit through that leathery skin, god did u see her   what a fooooookin mess she is closure my  more about the £££££££££££££ shes getting   Hey what does rh mean worries me might be loud, who me     

Hello donks hunny bun glad ur sorted sweetheart, we are gonna have a scream next week


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Evening all, hope everyone's well? It was so great to read about you ladies with the low amh then going on to get pg. I've heard from a few consultants now that there's practically 'no chance' with low amh so you guys really do stick the two fingers up at their theories..ha ha! There is hope yet!:-D well, hubby and I are in quarantine at the mo-on top of everything else in our lives we think we've now got swine flu! After spending the weekend with my brother and his kids, the eldest, their 5yr old boy got rushed to hospital sunday eve, they were then told they thought it was tonsilitis and he was sent home. In the meantime dh and I have been feeling really crap and have both had the day off today as feeling so bad. Then my bro just called and the hospital rang with results of a swab they took off nephew and confirmed the swine-flu. Great eh? I feel really bad taking time off sick when i've just started a new job but what can ya do? Anyway, we're tucked up on the sofa with our little dog (luckily she doesnt need too much exercise cause neither of us can move very far!) And we're just riding it out..apart from all my rumblings all you ladies seem ok, hope you pupo gals are relaxing on ur 2ww. Looks like you're all gearing up for a great social next week too-it's gonna be a blast i'm sure!
Anyway sorry no personals but I am thinkin of you all! Catch ya later, sweetpea.


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

JUst getting work done before I'm a celeb. said i wasn't going to get into iot this time - clearly am already as planning my life around it AHHHHHHH   
There wasn't much to that swim suit was there. I hope that she puts on a few more items of clothing tonight- no chance  
I also hope she doesn't endear herself to the others- she needs voting outstraight away. They won't like it when they find out how much more money she's getting.
OMG i sound like i know what i'm taliking about and it's only day 3.   
Sweetpea- i hope you get better soon   
Heapey and RC thanks for concern - Root canal now improving - had to succumb to the pain killers though!!
Lots of    and   for the PUPO girls .

well am supposed to be working so will now get on .twice in one day - you can tell i got home early tonight.  
ciao


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't believe you girls are thinking about what your gonna wear already!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura i dont get out that often hunny its such a novelty for me     

Heapey that house you like wasnt a reposession was it hunny    Let me know if it was and i mite have a few tips if you need em    

Sweepea hope u feel better soon hun    

Tropi im the same hun tho cant bear to watch the spiders they scare the hell outta me


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Laura, Sam - thank you   I'm being very negative at the moment  

Kate - love the sound of your outfit! Agree re Jordan..'closure'.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...I think it had more to do with the 35k and attempt to salvage her image. I can't stand her! 

Sweetpea - get well soon  

Donkey - let us know how you get on with LIT in Greece. What was jordan wearing last night    She really is minging! 

Heapey - that sounds strange, sorry I can't help

Evening RC, Tropifruiti, Leola and anyone else who is around. 

Will catch up on I'm a celeb when I go to bed (its taped on the planner upstairs as dh refuses to watch it....that's what keeps us togther x2 sky? boxes    

Anna x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

.......so my hermitical life stretches so far that even when we get invited to  VIP Corrie do tonight I would rather stay in......but then I havent watched corrie in about 25yrs...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies

sorry i am rubbish FF at the moment i am    at myself.. where do the evenings go !! .. your all in my thoughts darlings hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pops -  

Anna - Now now.... we will get you preg ok? Have faith in the PR thread!   I'd love an AMH of 6!! Thats practically a teenagers score!  

Kate - Do you think I should wear my dirty brown dunlop pumps or my grey dirty waterproof walking boots?! Oh I can't decide!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Heapey will pm you hunny  

Laura how about one of each hunny, apparantly its the new fashion in the kids round here at the mo     

Hi popsi sweetheart       

Anna hope it looks ok hun, not sure my litle fat legs are made for leggings tho  

Mags


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Back from WW and despite being almost good at keeping to the points allowance I have put on 1.5lb!!!!! 
Am now drowning my sorrows with some sparkling white wine and brombeeren syrup which our German neighbour in france made in the summer.   

Heapey: Good luck with the house. It sounds exciting and extremely nerve-racking at the same time. Sorry I can't offer any advice. I don't know anything about house buying in the UK. 

Tropi: Glad to hear that the first part is done. From what I remember of my root canal that's the worst part. When's part 2 due?

Hi Malini: I'm glad that you and Charlie are friends again now. .
Akita's are great, so loyal and loving . . . although Axle (he came with the name . . i am not a G&R fan) is a pain on the lead if he doesn't have a Halti on and pulls like anything.
Buxton isn't far from us at all and I often go out that way at wknds. Let me know if you fancy meeting up for a coffee next time your around.  

AnnaOC: So glad your feeling a bit better. How are you doing with the 2ww? Sending lots of     your way.

AnnaSB: I wonder if you've tried a Halti for your dog. I had terrible probs with our dog pulling until I got one. I takes a while for the dog to get used to it, and to stop feeling sorry for the dog tring to get it off until he/she gets used to it. still, it works a treat and I'd struggle to take Axle out without it.
Horrible that your consultant got your details wrong on the letter.  

Laura and Sam, thank you for your positive AMH examples. YOu give me hope and inspiration when I feel sad and low about it all.    

Hi Slycett, hope your computers all sorted now. x

Nix, sending lots of     and    your way.

Hi RC , RH, Sweetpea, Ally, Anne G, Pixie, mag108, Popsi , Zuri, LJ, Beachgirl, Donkey, Miranda, Spuds, LW, Wing Wing and anyone else I've missed.  

Leola. x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Heapey - I used to have green flash... these are the same but brown... much more cool!  

Leola - I meant to say the other day our paths may have crossed.  My job is to place people in places like yours!! Although when I'm back I'm doing something differnt as was a bit bored with it.  We must have a chinwag about it soon!

Kate - New fashion around here is wearing your  jimjams out with big boots! I quite like the idea actually! I love jimjams.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening all 

Malini - Im with you on the Christmas Cards - can't be rsed this year - dont think I can face it - thinking of giving money to charity instead  

Malini n RC - both those places look great - Im up for a wkend in the country with you lot if you can cope with me adopting every sheep pig n cow and trying to get them home  

Hello Tropi and Leola xxx

Sausage   

Laurab -   Im still torn between jeans and 'the dress' - mmmmm maybe could wear both  

Kate  

Love to Nix n Mag n LV n LJenny n Donkey n all 

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura i'll bring my jamas as well hun and if me outfit aint comfy i'll do a quick change    

Hi jersey and leola


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Kate   xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Spuds thought you in the 'scruffbag corner' with me!! 

Miranda thinks I'm her barbie doll and plans to dress me up!!! Ha! Think not!  

Right bed for me!

Night chicks. XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya spuds not long to go now hunny   Im so looking forward to it never had a weekend away from scottie before can u tell     

Hey laura dont worry hunny, just cos i bought a new outfit it dont mean to say im gonna wear it    We take u as u are sweetheart and we loves you and the chippers


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have hit the jd tonight   on a work night too      Scottie is trying to wear me down     Wants to buy a van to deliver sandwiches for the cafe that we dont even own yet     Have told him no way   He has seen a van for 550quid that he wants to go pay for errrmmmmmm no no no no no!!!!!!!!!!!!. Told him he can pay a 50quid deposit after he's had a drive and see if the fella wll keep it for him till contracts exchange on the cafe.  He has really tried to wear me down tonight BUT you will be proud of me cos i havent given in       Dont intend to either


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning all.  

Jd on a work night Slycett!!!   . Sounds good.  Hoping your heads ok this morning. 
Well done you for sticking to your guns. These men need it!!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Mags, hon, I would ALWAYS prefer to stay in than go to a VIP Corrie do.  I wouldn't even be able to identify any of the actors or characters....  

Hey Pops.  

What are you talking about, Laura (Anna says in her best Edna Mode impression from The Incredibles)?  I had my outfit planned months ago.  And I'm not even going....

Dunlop green flash!  *runs screaming from the room*

Oh am TOTALLY in favour of wearing pyjamas outside....

Thanks for the hug, Mash.  I'm doing good, but hugs are always welcome.    Here's some for you    

Kate, you're right to hang on.  You don't NEED a van to deliver sandwiches!  Most of the really good caterers round here use their own vehicles...  Then if the cafe does well in its first year, he can get something suitable!  It's not just the purchase cost, anyway, is it?  That's tiny compared with running it...

I'm talking as someone who works really hard to keep her mpg over 60 so she gets the best out of her tank of diesel...  ggg

After acu yesterday, had loads of slight cramps and niggles.  Cool.  Work is helping, as it's keeping my mind on that.  Really hoping, if it doesn't work, I don't get a bleed on the 24th or 25th - days with lots on.  In the mean time, until the fat lady breaks into song, I'm communing with my perfect little embies, and living as normal a life as I can.  

Oooh, speaking of driving, had LOADS of fun this morning.  My lovely little Jinxy, the VW golf, went Amphibious!!!  Loads of standing water and mini floods on my drive to work (pass Bassenthwaite Lake, and under the looming bulk of Skiddaw and Blencathra).  One big one had the car a few vehicles in front chickening out, then two vans, yours truly, and the other van behind me driving round them and forging ahead.  I think that's the deepest I've been in that car, though.  Got to have been knee-deep in places.  Coooooool.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Laura - thanks, I love your positivity, I need to harness some of that!  

Kate - I am sure you do not have fat legs! Well done on sticking to your guns! 

Anna - I HATE driving in this weather, espeically when its dark, raining, Lorries are spraying and I cannot see very well with all the spray! But then I do have to go on 4 motorways to get home! Wanna swap? 

Mag - I watch Corrie..would love to have gone, especially if the guy who plays Tony Gordon was there...he is well fit! 

Morning everyone. Work is so full on, wish it was Friday! 
Cannot believe our party is next week! 

Anna x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm very, very lucky where I live! Sometimes I have the boring drive to Carlisle (but even that's through rolling countryside, with old field structures, and lovely big yeoman farmhouses and the remains of a roman fort on the way!) but this morning, stepping out the front door and knowing I had the drive through the Lakes to Penrith gave me a little shiver of delight.  And I did arrive relaxed and happy - I love an eventful drive!!!

I once helped Chris Bonnington with his shopping trolley.  He was struggling with the doohickey for the pound coin! And my Dad once offered to help him free up a hung up rope on a crag down Borrowdale, when he was teaching his nephews to climb. We teased Dad about that for years... "I'll help you Mr Bonnington Sir!!!"   

No, no, no, Anna, I do NOT want to swap!  I hate motorway driving in bad weather.  to you for having to do it! Too many plonkas on the roads... And I think the M6 is cursed. I'd much rather drive this... http://www.visitcumbria.com/wc/hardknottpass.htm

And have done. On several occasions, most memorably in the dodgy-electrics-micra. we got halfway up and found that if I took my foot on the accelerator, the engine cut out, which meant I lost the power assisted brakes. We went down the other side with my right foot on the gas and my left on the brake! Then we found that on the OTHER side of the pass, there was a sign saying, "closed due to hazardous winter conditions". Sheesh!

Up here, outside of the towns, a traffic jam is what you get when you stupidly decide to drive past the farm at milking time, and have to wait for the second shift herd to cross the road....

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm talking too much.    Not QUITE as calm about the 2WW as I'd like to think?


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - crikey! DH would love to drive there! Mind you I am convinced I live on one of the steepest residential roads in the country. The road is on a hill which goes down into the gorge. The lights covering of snow and we are snowed in! We do get quite a lot of older vehicles getting stuck trying to get up it and pesky bikers riding up and down for kicks   (despite it being residents  only) Shame I haven't got a job locally as we don't really get traffic jams were we live...sigh. 

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Pixie - thanks for the updated list!  i can do the badges fine now!  I hope the new job is still going well!

SoBroodyAnna - please please don't get hung up on your AMH; you seem to be able to conceive on your own so that is hardly suggestive of someone running out of eggs!!  I would focus much more on the immune issues since, sadly, m/c is much more of an issue for you.   I do think some fertility doctors are treating AMH like the holy grail now and it simply isn't - look at all the stories here, not to mention the large numbers who conceive naturally with no knowledge of their "low" AMH.  It's just that many fertility doctors hate to admit that they don't know why someone is not conceiving.  Low AMH is the latest thing they can point the finger at so they don't have to admit they are in the dark or, in some cases, have an excuse to reject a more challenging patient.  Please don't worry.  Bit annoying your consultant missed out some of your m/cs.  Now it means you will have to fill Dr. Gorgy in which is unfair and upsetting. 

AnnaofC - you really are a lady of many talents.  I always think the same of SoBroody Anna with all her baking.  It must be something in the name!  Still rooting for you for 27th. 

Tropifruiti - glad stage 1 of the root canal went ok; I have had one once and I agree with Leola - if I remember correctly, the first appointment is the worst one so you should be on the home straight now!  Glad the car passed its MOT!

Rural Hick - I hope you gave some good Secret Santa input and that you are looking after Rural Chick and Rural Chip nicely!

Zuri - good to see you! 

Heapey - hello there! 

Kate - your outfit sounds lovely!!

Jerseyspuds - hello! 

Donkey - research is always hard; I hope you are happy with your decision. 

Sweet Pea - so sorry you think you may have gone down with the piggy flu!!   I hope you are feeling better - those in the offices next door and opposite me had it and said it was terrible; I managed to escape!

Popsi - I hope you are doing ok. 

Mags - good to see you!

Leola - hope Weight Watchers went well!

Sam - nice to hear positive stories with low AMH.  I sort of wish Kate had had hers tested now cos it is bound to have been on the floor too.  At the time her doc said it wasn't worth it because with her FSH it was just going to be more depressing news, wouldn't change her protocol and would thus just be upsetting.  All that is, I think, right but since she was successful, it would be nice to be able to add her as a "low AMH" success.  All I can say is that you don't hear of ladies with FSH of 22 and then fabulous AMH!!

Laura - I really should update the twins pic; will ask Kate for a good one.  Both their hair keeps changing - they were both ginger for a while but Emily's has darkened a bit while Oliie is now really, really blond - with that and the blue eyes, Hitler Youth would love him! 

Malini - I think Christmas cards can be rough; one of the reasons I was so interested in trying to get cards from an IF charity is that it might make people stop and think a bit before focussing so excessively on children in Christmas cards.  As I said, I can only find ones from the Miscarriage Association at the moment.  I wish Charlie could come to the party btw!!

Nix - hope the 2ww is going well for you!

love to everyone I have missed.

our boiler has packed up so I am working from home today as I await the boiler man!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought I should let you all know that I am still alive!

I have been feeling really down lately - which is not like me. I had an emotional meltdown at work last week - couldn't stop crying for no apparent reason - Oh, apart from 4 miscarriages, losing a child and two of my best friends, hating my job and about to be 44 and another year gone by without a successful pregnancy  
At least it meant they sent me home for a week and I do feel a bit better.  I just can't either accept that I won't have another child or decide to have another treatment.
I have stayed away from ff to try and make up my mind about my next tx and I thought I had decided no more, but I just can't be happy with my decision.  

I haven't been keeping up with you all but I was delighted to see that you had a positive scan RC.

Mala.  Nobody will think any less of you for not doing Xmas cards.  If they do then they arent friends worth having.  I gave up sending cards 5 years ago and it is great.  I don't think anyone even notices that they don't get a card from us.

I am looking forward to seeing you all next Friday.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey -   Anything I can do to help? Youhave always been such a rock for me.  

Anna - Its very easy to be positive when you've 'made it to the other side',believe me I spent many a weekend in bed crying, but I do believe you ladie will get there, just takes alot of time, money and heartache.   I think its pretty normal to feel like sh!t!

X


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Laura.  I'm sure I will feel better soon.  Been eating plenty of chocolate but that has just made me feel fat!
Maybe it is all about being nearly 44 and when my birthday is over I will feel better.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

when is your birthday?   We'll sing you happy birthday next week.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies and RH  

Tracey quick, some of these are needed at the double             . Can't wait to give you a proper one in just over a week's time - I'm built for hugging  

Laura - what lovely wise words      Did you manage to get a bit of sleep today? Tracey's birthday in on the Sunday after the party

LJ - one of the contestants on Radio 2's popmaster (I know, I'm old!!!) was at home today waiting for her boiler to be fixed - it wasn't you was it?    Hope it is all sorted now. RH's input was excellent - well, I think it was so we'll just have to wait and see.   

AnnaSB - from what you've said previously I know you have a long commute into work every day via the motorways - but there is gorgeous scenery and some lovely rural parts in Shropshire as well - I'm looking forward to finding out which part to see if we know it. Can't wait to meet you   

Heapey - how are you doing my lovely?     I know what you mean about the distance - it always seems to take just that bit longer than it seems like it should do to get to the Lakes - I reckon it's because it gets steeper as you go up the M6   I had green flash plimmies as well.    I loved that Carol Thatcher bit - I was brilliant (and probably the sort of thing I would have done as well     ) Have you found out more about the house today?

AOC    - please can you tell us something you can't do as I am in awe of everything you are able to do.    The Lakes are glorious - we have been up at this time of year for a few years with the vintage cars around Keswick and Buttermere and the colours are absolutely glorious. Its when I see such beauty as that I really wished I could paint. Sending loads of         to Twit and [email protected] and         for you - nearly a week done already    

Leola     I loved the post WW picnic - I bet you were wearing heavier clothes than last week.  

Kate   - just out of interest, was it Scotty who suggested the JD       

Spuds -      at adopting the sheeps and cows - remind me not to let you meet RH  - I'm not sure who would lead who astray.    How about a short dress over jeans  

Tropi     - you've definitely done the worst bit of your tooth tx - when's part 2?

Popsi          

Mag           I must admit I'm more a stay at home girl nowadays - so much easier to snuggle up on the sofa when having had too much to drink rather than snog the faces off all the ugly blokes      

Nix  - have some         for George, Zippy and Bungle and         for you - and some         

Sweetpea - so sorry you have all got the   flu - sending you loads of get well         

WW loads of get well         for you too .

Love and         to the fab Team PR.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooo even quiter today   whats going on where is everyone, is it cos i've come back    

Tracey hunny         Just cos we have made a decision doesnt mean that we cant change our minds later, if you are not happy with ur decision sweetheart then perhaps a rethink on it   Looking forward to meeting you next friday so i can give u a great big one of these     in person

Annaofc talk away sweetheart imight not be able to get on here in the day to chat but i try to do me best at night         for ur embies hunny   

Nix       for you too sweetie     

**** y have txt you hunny     

Back later for a catch up  love to everyone


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

RH has just called me the smilie queen - sorry, I just get excited.

KP down to do another BTT tonight        . I see Camilla has left - she was a bit pathetic - stick to your day job sweetie  

Oh, and sorry about this, but I did my Christmas cards today (smug smilie needed!!)

Kate - have just seen - fantastic      I'm getting down at 2.30 into Paddington.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't stop       just had a chat with my head, I'd emailed him and told him about LIT in greece.  He was really nice and didn;t have a go at me at all and said my work was good and I will get my pay rise, but he asked why I applied for the job.  I feel that IO've let so many people down and I've been dishonest, which I know I haven't but I do understand his frustratio.

Sorry    
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh donks sweetheart      you havent let anyone down or been dishonest hunny     None of us can forsee the future and plan for it to this degree (if only) and its making me soooooo angry that what he's said to you has made you feel this way.  Give me his number i'll take him on for you


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Because you're bl00dy good at what you do and because you care. You have not let anyone down.          I'm not sure he'd have dared say someone to that who was pregnant and needed time off. And how many colleagues have countless days off when their kids are ill. Oh Donkey I am so cross for you       
Have a large glass of something


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Donk... Shall me and slycett sort em for you.... I have alot of pent up agression at the moment.  The amount of people having trouble with employers at the moment... I am super lucky with mine thank goodness.

Slycett - Everyone is too busy deciding what to wear I bet!  

RC -    Sleep Sleep is for wimps!

Shall I cook or order ******? I have been up since 5am....


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Chinese


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Donkey, lovely, try and concentrate on this bit - "He was really nice and didn;t have a go at me at all and said my work was good and I will get my pay rise"  You've done nothing wrong, lovely.  It's going to be okay.

That sounds like an eventful hill to live on in winter, Anna!  

Yeah, Heaps, I think it would be a bit far to commute.    When we were travelling to Leeds for treatment, it took us an hour and a half just to cross Cumbria from our house to the Yorkshire border...

LOL LJ - I like to think Annas are special.    Hope the boiler man brings warmth soon!

It's great to hear from you, Tracey, but I'm so sorry you had a meltdown.  I think (but what do I know?) it's natural to be unsure what's next for you.  Wishing you healing and peace and joy.  Kate made a really good point.  A decision that's right for you NOW isn't necessarily permanently binding.  

*waving to Laura*  

Are you kidding, RC?  Popmaster is one of the best things on radio!  (After "I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue" - new series, mondays!)  OMG there's lots of things I can't do.  Numbers.  All numbers are greek to me - I make stupid mistakes in mental and paper maths, and a table of figures frequently means nothing to me.  Husband would say I can't boil a decent egg,  (Husband also suggests I can't write my name in the snow, but I reckon I could come up with a technique), I can't handle spiders or spider webs, I can't sew AT ALL and I can't draw in any way.  I can sing and write, but that's the total extent of my artistic and craft ability - don't look to me for handmade cards or home-hemmed curtains!  I can NEVER understand decent sLR photography (Dad tried to teach me about F numbers and exposures and stuff a hundred times).  Dressing myself with any sort of style is a struggle - I've kind of got there, but there are still times when I stand in front of my wardrobe, nearly in tears, because I simply can't work out what I can wear and not look like an idiot.  I don't put CDs and DVDs away properly, I'm not tidy, and I fart and belch too much.

There.  How's that?  I can probably give you more if I think about it...    You ARE the smilie queen, and we love you for it.  


I'm having very happy days at work - we're busy, but not stupidly so, and I'm enjoying it.  Got that 'love it when a plan comes together' feeling.  But I hit 3pm and want to go to bed!  I'm raring to go in the morning (rare for me) but I'm knackered come evening....  It's rather fun, though.

Nix, I keep forgetting to say, but I'm thinking of you LOADS.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - It's official - I love you      And tiredness is really good.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Donkey

    You are not doing anything wrong.  As you were the best person for the job you were absolutely correct to go for the role regardless of your intention to become pregnant.  You would only have let everyone (yourself included) down if you hadn't gone for it.  The money isn't the issue, and you haven't been dishonest.  Do you think that anyone else, your Head included, would have turned down a payrise even if they intended to do something different in the future?    All you have to do is your best whilst they are lucky enough for you to be there.      Sorry for the rant, but IF has wierd effects on people confidence.   Try to keep positive as much as possible.   

Laurab - how about I come and cook Chinese for you?   You a right - sleep is overrated, or so RC tells me when she keeps me awake at night.   

AoC - RC used to take the mick out of me about Pop Master, but she is beginning to become an anorak.     Tell your DH "shewee"  

RH


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AOC - I had to finish at 3pm everyday when I was preg as was asleep at my desk! 

RC - Tim gone to get me ******.... mmmmm 

RH - Your too late... its been ordered... tomorrow maybe you can pop over and cook for me though?    Oh er mrs.... I don't need to know about your night time shananegans!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sausage i think i have found my long lost twin at last     


AnnaofCumberland said:


> I don't put CDs and DVDs away properly, I'm not tidy, and I fart and belch too much.


Laura well done on the chinese hun good choice   

Ello RH hope ur looking after our **** y ok


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you, you are all so lovely    I'm still   but do feel a bit better but now I've started I can't stop  

Kate it would make me laugh so much if you (4'10") went round to sort him out...he's 6'5"    

Love you girls (& RH) so much
xx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Laura - I'm too tired for that!  Good job **** y is already preggers .....          Do you feed the triplets chinese yet?

Slycett - no, force fed her pizza, stir fry and chocolate fudge icecream so far.  Have helped with the meds though, and not stopping her telly viewing (Strictly ITT, Waterloo Road and Spooks).  

Donkey - I'm 6' 5" too but much uglier!     Just send me the address and I'll do a job lot!  

RH


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Donks -     You were absolutely right to go for the job, he should not have asked, why. If a manager said that to a female manager in our company he would be in trouble!    

RH - can't wait to meet you to. I live in Ironbridge a 10 min walk from the centre so away from the tourists! We have a secluded spot, v difficult to find, with views great views of the gorge & river, surrounded by woods. We love it here. 

Tracey    

Laura - you and the chippers do give me hope   

Kate - apparantely she left due to exhaustion!

Evening all 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Annasob    she was another one who was that thin she only needed one eye      

RH thats being looked after in my book     

Donks i aint scared hun  may be a big man in height but he's a small weedy man really   me and laura will soon sort him out for ya.  

Ooooo katie price aka jordan aka **** bag trollop ugly orange beatch is doing the bushtucker challenge again


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, Anna, that does sound good!  My family now lives in Shropshire.  

I'm not reading too much into the tiredness - I always fade around 4pm if I'm not well, and I'm still on antibiotics.  But thank you for the positivity.  

OMG - I'm sorry, RC, but I might have to steal your husband.  He's t-t-t-taaaaallllll....  *faints with bliss*

*sigh*  But I'd never pry him away from you, I know...          

Right, enough silliness.  I'm going to bed.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Annaofc sleep tight sweetheat           for ur little embies snuggled in tight


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Evening all and thanks everyone for your well wishes we're slowly coming thru it but still not good enough to work yet but hey-ho, I reckon folk would rather us stay at home than spread our germs anyway!      Hey there LittleJen and thanks for your well wishes, you always do amazing posts and I really admire your memory fair play! How are you anyway, your bump must be getting bigger now?

Hey AnnaofC and I hope twit and [email protected] are snuggling in nicely now-LOVE the names you and dh have given them! Sounds like you've been havin fun in all this weather-my family are from penrith and cockermouth (another great name!) It really is beautiful up there, almost as scenic as mid wales i'd say! 
He he he x    

Hey tropi and hope your tooth feels better-my sister has just had the same thing and i've heard in detail how painful it is-at least the worst is out the way now..x      

Thanks too to you RC for your good wishes-i was so sorry to hear about your mum but can see what a lovely supportive family (and RH, what a lovely, considerate man!) you have so know you can get thru it..just keep being the smiliee queen! X    
Grr having trouble sorting out the return key on this phone but will try and persevere! Wanted to say keep your pecker up Tracey-i too am on and off FF but the lovely ladies are always here for support whenever you need us!     

Sorry to see you're upset Donks but you have to do what you have to do and so many have put it way more eloquently than I can and at least the head was nice (or did that make it worse?) Sending you big hugs anyways x               
Hi Kate and I too agree with putting your other half off the van til things are a bit more sorted-there boys always like to jump the gun, esp when it comes to toys and gadgets!             
Hey there Mags,  how're you doing? And you Wingwing, what you been up to recently?              
Hey Annasob and bummer your notes got all mixed up eh-hope you get em sorted soon! We've actually got an appointment with mr gorgy at the FGA next week-we decided we've been waitin too long for any other answer from liverpool and time is a ticking for us and our surrogate so we've bitten the bullet and will see what Mr G says next thurs-hopefully there isnt a long waiting list for tx there or I reckon its game over for us! Fingers crossed, any feedback on the clinic appreciated (fertility and gynae academy london) x x x x x x right that's all I can manage, night all. Sweetpea x


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ps have seen there is a thread for the clinic and mr gorgy on this sub-board to thats a great sign and I will be popping in there to say ello in the not too distant future i'm sure! Night all x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweetpea


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh what a shame - just look at what KP is having to do


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sweetpea -   

RH - I aint sharing my ****** with them!! No they are fed with wholesome home cooked foods... unlike us who live on takeaway and junk!  

Right bed for me too.....


----------



## Fern1977 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I'm really sorry to gatecrash your thread, but I came across this thread and wondered if it would be a better place to ask my question.  

I've had 2 failed treatments now, during my last ICSI I only had 3 eggs collected, so an AMH test was advised.  It came back as 15, which confused me as I have PCOS, so I thought I'd have a really high reading, but apparently I'm considered to be 'sub fertile.'

I have gained a substantial amount of weight though, and my BMI is now just over 30.     I was wondering if my AMH levels may perhaps improve if I went on a really strict diet (I've done Lipotrim before, it's hard but the results are worth it) and lost the three stone that I've gained since all this tx business started       Is AMH stuck at one level, or can it fluctate?  I might just be clutching at straws here,  but I know weight can play a big part in fertility, so losing it can only be a good thing.  I do hope that I might be able to get my AMH to improve if I were to diet...

I'd really appreciate any advice if you ladies can help me at all.  Sending you all   and  

Thanks,

Fern. x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Fern,
Just to say that there are 2 ways in which AMH can be measured (pmol/l or ng/ml),Do you know which scale your AMH was measured on? Either way, in my clinic 15 is not considered low. 
0-5pmol is low and 5 - 15pmol is within normal range. I don't know too much about the ng/ml scale but I'm sure someone else on here does.  
As far as my research goes there isn't anything you can do nutritionally to improve AMH. Anyone else?
Good luck with it all.

Laurab; Oooh, I wonder if you've ever placed Kids at any of our 3 colleges!   Although non are in Essex but you may have placed kids out of county.
Will you go back to your old job until you find something new?xxx

Hi everyone else, and goodnight. x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fern - I have no idea who told you that you were sub fertile but they are WRONG  An AMH of 15 on the pmol scale (which is what they mostly use here in the UK so I assume that is your scale) is just fine!! Take a look at these links. They are to US sites which use the ng/ml scale for AMH so you have to multiply by 7.14 to get the pmol result.

http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/AMHbL17CF181.pdf

The above link is from repromedix which is a really big US lab - as you can see they regard 0.7-3.5 as being the normal range for AMH (roughly 5-25 on the pmol scale so you are slap bang in the middle of normal)

http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

The above link regards 1-3 on the ng/ml scale as normal (roughly 7-21 on the pmol scale - again you are fine)

Bear in mind AMH is a very new test so the above are just a guide and many women may have lower AMH and be just fine - we have seen 3 recent natural pregnancies here with AMH of 0.7 on the scale where you are 15!!! And we have seen loads of other success stories with much lower AMH than you!

My guess with your cycles is that they gave you a very low dose of stims cos of the PCOS and you just need more of a boost than they thought. Hopefully they will get it right next time but subfertile you are not!!! Your AMH is ABSOLUTELY FINE! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Fern, 
I just re read your message and thought it might be helpful to add that I also have/ had a diagnosis of PCOS and had a very low antral follicle count and then discovered that I have low AMH. 
I was very surprised about this as I had previously been told by my consultant that because I had a diagnosis of PCOS I would be likely to over respond.
I went on to have a cancelled cycle due to a poor response and in my follow up appointment my Consultant explained that there are 3 criteria for a diagnosis of PCOS; Raised Androgens, Anovulation and PCO ovaries on scan. You only need to have 2 of these criteria to have a diagnosis of PCOS and can therefore have PCOS without having PCO looking ovaries . . . if that makes sense.
Because of this it is possible that a diagnosis of PCOS can mask other issues.
xxx


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

Fern - i just wanted to reiterate what LJ and Leola sais. It may be considered low because yuo are PCOS but Not in general terms. we have had a lot of discussion on here recently about the worth of AMH results as a few of us have recently received poor ones. the jury is out on them.

Sweetpea , RC and LJ thanks for the well wishes- tooth appears to be on the mend - not taking any pain killers anymore - hurrah    although temporary filling looks like a bit of chewy stuck on tooth. attractive - NOT!!

Been to year 12 open evening tonight and have just had to have my daily fix of 'I'm a celeb' while having tea.It really is sad , hoewever am finding Ant very funny at the mo. must be the geordie in me coming out!!  

AOC hope you don't have to paddle home again tomorrow the forecast is not great but good effort getting through the wet!! I would probably have bottled it.


sweetpea hope you are slowly getting well    

Donkey   . At least he was approachable and you felt you could go and tell him. On my fiorst treatment i called in sick. getting a new head in Jan so don't what i'll do next time as they have become a lot more strict re; absence. May have to tell them.

lots of love to everyone else thinking of you - off to watch tv as promised DH would watch something with him tonight.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening Gals n RH's

Donkey - wot a tos*er - let me at him !!!    grrrrr - people make me angry - you have done absolutely nothing wrong and of course you should go for the job - no one knows what tomorrow brings and you have to keep on going - it makes me so angry that as a woman - whilst you are not pregnant you are expected to do a million hours a week and when you get pregnant everyone goes mushy and doesnt let you do anything but what the hell about us inbetweeners ey - we need rights too !! xxxx (blimey not sure where that rant came from sorry Donkey but I think the PMT is kicking in  ) - sending you loads of      and     for the poison dwarf  

Kate xxxxx - JD partner in crime hooray !!!! Can't wait to see you - yeah it has been really quiet hey - I thought it was me and I'd done something shifty or everyone had bu**ered off      - well done on the van standoff  

Laura - I reckon it could be a dress over jeans for me with my jim jams in my bag for 9pm change over cos my belly aches past then and I need a sofa normally   - looking forward to meeting you  

Little Jenny hellooo   

Sausage n Nix PUPO Pair       

RC n RH - hellloooo - defo keep me away from the sheep   sending    

Now you rural lot - less of your chat about scenic routes to work - I am utterley jealous - I have a 10 minute walk (allegedly) in deapest West Norwood (West Nowhere London) past the crack houses and the streets of crime - through the angry mob of 50 scary teenagers in clothes I no longer understand - who scream - and Im convinced have been knifed/attacked God knows what - past all the flippin smugglies with their bugglies - and the ones with 10 kids following them and not a pot to p*ss in - ........

For all of the above - I drive my audi for 3 minutes to work and demand a parking space    very very bad  

Love to all 
Not Long Now 
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Little Jenny I love Ewe    have finally (after a year) had the nerve to look up your link which you gave re AMH results and am gobsmacked at just how close to 'normal' I am - have always thought 0.83 was lower than it is and even at that level have kind of thought stuff it anyway - because I know there are people getting preggers on 0.1 etc

Loads of Love to you 
Keep doing what you do
Love
Spuds
xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Sweetpea!  I love Wales, as it happens, so you got away with that... ggg  Hope you're feeling much better soon.

Welcome, Fern. I'm no expert, but from listening to ladies on here who ARE, I would say AMH of 15 is fab!  Hang on in there, I'm sure you'll find a protocol to work for you.

Spuds, I think I'd demand a parking space, too!  

Looking forward to an eventful drive to work - we've been listening to the odd car go past our house (only one road through the village) since 5am, and it sounds like the road's open.  Tee hee!

I'm a bit concerned my UTI hasn't completely gone - still some pain and trouble.  My antibiotics run out tomorrow, so I'm worried it might flare up over the weekend.  Don't want to bother the doc unnecessarily...... hmmm... what to do what to do...


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - I'll second eveything Heapey has said - get yourself down to your GP today please young lady (she says in her best school maam voice).         for Twit and [email protected] and         for you. Please be careful with the roads and water - there are three of you to look after now  

Heapey     hello my lovely   

Jersey - great news about your AMH   I'll join you on the sofa if you want - do you think they'll have a telly so we can see KP suffer yet another BTT   

Tropi - chewy on a stick    Glad you're off the pain killers. Do your students go mad on CIN day? It's a non uniform day at our place tomorrow and there is a massive science GCSE exam in the morning so I hope they remember to bring their stuff they need for the exam - for some reason no uniform = no school stuff in their minds     

Leola and LJ  - you are both so knowledgeable - I still don't know what AMH measures   

Fern - welcome - you are in good hands here as you can see. I would be inclined to ask your consultant to explain why they have said what they have said.

Laura -       at not sharing your Chinese - too right   

Nix -         for George, Zippy and Bungle and         for you. Are you OK?

     and          to all the fab Team PR.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Morning all. Just finished the night shift and am off to bed. Just wanted to say im thinking of u pupo girlies and looking 4 ward to good news. Im off on my jollies on sunday and hoping 4 some news b4 i go 
rc r u due another scan yet?
Im excited as clinic said i can go ahead in dec starting with hrt then stimming so watch this space to see if it works on producing any more eggs (its got to be better then 1!)
night night
v


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay Veda!  Good news on the go ahead!

I'm driving very carefully, RC.    Lots of fun this morning, loads of floods downhill from the house.  Husband called me when he'd got through them to say they were passable!  I'm going to cancel my evening meeting, though.  Not worth it!

I have an appt for the doc tomorrow.    Bonus - it's the nice female GP who's been so helpful with my endometriosis.  I'm just not.... convinced the infection's gone.

Husband and I are going to sit down to watch CIN with loads of scuzzy, children's party snacks.  He's even made me get jelly and custard....  as long as I can have cheese and pineapple on a stick, I don't mind!

OMG!  I don't think I have any cocktail sticks!!!  ROFL!!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Where is everyone?

I'm home safe, btw, after taking a wide detour.  More water than land round here...


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm here      
So glad you are safe - it sound horrendous up there at the moment.    Did you get your cocktail sticks? I have had to stop wrapping Christmas presents and Secret Santas   because I have run out of sellotape    I thought sellotape was something that you always had another roll of somewhere in the house  
Your CIN night in sounds fantastic - I have to admit, I always enjoy it, but normally fall asleep before the end  

I didn't natter to Veda as I didn't want to stop her from going to bed, but I will now. My next scan (private) is a week on Monday - I'd never have waited til my next NHS one on the 17th Dec    - in fact, even the next one seems an age away. I'm really pleased that you can start the HRT after you get back from holiday - although any good news will depend on Nix testing early - I think her OTD is the 23rd.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hiya all,

Sorry not been here to chat - instead been out there with the 3Ds - hmm not always wise.  

Love all the driving talk but I am rubbish at it so have just chuckled to myself about the idea of it being fun.  We live on the other side of the cat and fiddle - always an adventure.  The thing is you seem to drive on the wrong side of the road here  

Ta Tracey for permission - and pointing out the reality of it - to go on card strike.  So sorry you've been down - you have good reasons.  If it means anything, my dh rates you very, very highly - thank you for sparing us a trip into a kid shop, looking clueless and then being given that 'oh they don't have children' sigh.  I'll have cash in hand next Friday.    

Kate luv, do you want me to swap my hair appt?  I didn't realise you'd be in town so early and I don't want you to feel stranded.  Shall I make it later? earlier? cancel it?  

And all the ladies staying with me, I am making a dash from London at 11:15am on Sat to my beloved home.  You can stay at the flat for the rest of the weekend, you can trash the place (just clean up after) and you can use it to store bags if a day of shopping calls you.  I just need to get to dh and my cowshed as it helps me breathe.

Heapey - you can commute from the Peaks to Manc.  Not as pretty mind you, but not so bad.

AOC - Glad you're safe and getting youself cared for.  For T&T    

Nix - Always    

RC - So smart to have a scan sooner.  Time doesn't fly when you need it to.

Fern - Wanna swap  

Love to you all.  Can't wait to see you,
M xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry I've been awol girls, have had a bit of a bad spell at work and yesterday I had serious virus on my work PC  and lost a load of my work so it's been a nightmare.
Only just managed to log on now so  I will try and read back before I leave tonight but I may run out of time.

I will be back tomorrow though,

Love to all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- I was thinking about you yesterday hun. Will give you a real one next week but till then     

Pix- Thanks for the list lovely. Hope you're loving your new job   

AOC & Nix    . Hope you're hanging in there lovlies   

Anna-  

Kate- Thanks for your texts hunny  

Donks-    


I can't rememebr anything else girls. I'm sorry


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

That just posted without me pressing post WTF   

It was a sad day for me on Tuesday as it was my lovely moms anniversary, can't believe she died 27 years ago   

Hi **** y & Mal   

ps Kate Price is a c ock


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anne - I'm so sorry sweetie   - rest assured she will be watching over you and be so proud of you.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Malini - lovely,   you are so right about time not flying   - I don't want to wish the time at all, but I could really do with a womb window.   I had thought I'd begun to be more patient, but no    . Thank you for letting us stay after you have gone - you're a very kind (and brave ) lady.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Kate - how skinny is she...if you think that tv add a stone, she must be a twig in real life   I actullay think she's too thin and looks ill and gaunt. 

Anna - you must pop in for a cuppa if you're ever my way! 

Anne    

Just a quicky as I've been in back to back meetings all day and want to hit the road now. 

Love to everyone

Anna x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Heapey said:


> Kindness makes me cry, babies make me cry, some songs on the radio make me cry...


Feels like I've been that way for years, now, Heaps - but I'm used to it.  Many    for you!

Anne, sorry you've had a naff time. And  for that sad anniversary. She must have been beautiful, to have produced such a lovely daughter.

Love the idea of a womb window...   RC. You're doing fantastically.

Some flood photos - Cockermouth is 20 mins down the road, where our morris dance team is based. Keswick is a similar distance away, halfway to Penrith which is one of the locations I work. Husband used to work in Keswick. http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/your_photos_of_the_cumbrian_floods?referrerPath=home

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I've just seen that photo 3 of 64 is the neighbour village to ours - literally a couple of hundred yards down the road!!!  But it always floods there.  Love the police car stuck, though - I've seen two police vehicles being recovered from floods today!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies  

Anne       for you darling just glad u r ok so to speak as was getting a bit worried.  My dad always said i worried too much, he always said he never needed to worry cos i did it all for him    Still do tho, cant help it  

Malini hunny please dont cancel ur appointment sweetheart, i'll be just fine there.  Think i may just take a large bag instead of a small suitcase as it'll be easier to carry   

Annaofc i would defo see the doc hunny, and as for the flooding sounds like a perfect excuse to stay at home for me   

Heapey agree totally with the sad songs making me    Not too bad with babies as such its the newborns that always get me   U could have still come to xmas party u know, i mean do u really think us lot will get through the night without at least one of sobbing at some point      

**** y my partner in crime     best behaviour now  

Jersey my drinking buddy   Im gonna fill a small coke bottle full of jd and bring it with me    just so we dont drink the venue dry  

Nix        for you sweetheart    

Annasob can u believe i fell asleep watching iac last night, just went spark out, must be me age   

Hello pixie purps lj laura mir ally donks tracey veda tropi fern and everyone else  

Back later


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

Just dropping in briefly as off to south Yorkshire for clog dancing. 
Hope you are all ok and AOC that you are surviving the floods!! 
RC Yes, non uniform always means no equipment in our school   plus loads of incidents to deal with at lunchtime. 
  had a busy one today no time for lunch til 1.55. Boo Stilll managed to trough sandwich en route to tuor.
Having a quick pizza then oot! 
lots of love


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heapey  - I quite like the idea of spending all day gazing at my navel      . How lovely of your friend to offer her eggs - that must make you feel all warm and glowy inside.      I'll be taking loads of piccies, don't you worry. We'll try and do a team PR one as well - like they do for footie teams, but far more glam, obviously.  

AnnaSB  - safe drive  

AOC  - you are close to where we play with the vintage cars - we start at Whinlatter forest. They were up there two weekends ago.
Those pictures of the floods are awful - I feel so sorry for anyone who has their home flooded - it must be so horrible.



slycett said:


> Jersey my drinking buddy  Im gonna fill a small coke bottle full of jd and bring it with me   just so we dont drink the venue dry


A small bottle       



slycett said:


> y my partner in crime    best behaviour now


Best behaviour - what's that? Don't tell me that I'm supposed to be sensible now      

Tropi  - have fun with your clogs - although it must really hurt if someone steps on your toe though


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** y its gotta be a small bottle hun, i couldnt fit a 2ltr bottle in me handbag     As for the best behaviour i'll be on mine until the booze hits then oh my god i'll be such a baaaddddddd girl


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Whinlatter's where we get our Christmas tree from!  And I've planted some of the trees up there... PROMISE me if you're ever up there you'll let me know so we can meet??

Ooooh, tropi, clog dancing?  I do north-west style morris, in clogs, but I'd love to learn proper clogging.


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, can I join your thread?  am on my 3rd and last ivf nhs attempt, and am responsing poorly to the drugs, again, so thought you ladies might be able to suggest food, actions (standing on me head)?  any suggestions helpful.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pr's 
havent been on much, though I have been reading (just not posting) been out and about and off out 2nite again, hoping for a big catch up tomorrow.
Just to say
Hug to Anne, for you mum.

AnnofC: hope that UTI settles, am worried about ya in all that flooding too

xxxto everyone else


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Whinlatter's where we get our Christmas tree from! And I've planted some of the trees up there...


And I've peeed behind some of them       

Resiliant - welcome and great name - so appropriate    
If you can let us have a bit more info you'll get loads of brilliant advice from the lovely ladies on here.

Kate lovely - I used to take a big shoulder bag that would fit two bottle of wine with ease - I can bring it down if you want      

Mag - have a lovely time - you really have an amazing social life


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Heapey - how exciting  - I wonder if we know them? Do you know what cars they have? I bet RH will be all excited too


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Typical    knew it was too good to be true. Bought a half price bra from sainsbury's today on a 34dd hanger get it home try it on, think wtf is this, have a look and what have i got  a 40d cups too small but the strap can go round me twice    

Hello heapey i've gotta get a ickle bag to smuggle the booze in yet tho  

 y u dont wanna be carrying that around all night hun, u got precious cargo to take care of    

Hello and welcome ressie, good luck on ur treatment sweetheart, sorry i got no advice i gave up after 2 go's     

Hiya mags nice to see you


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Kate - There's a bottle of Scotch Whisky in my cupboard that has your name on it...will that do?  I don't drink the stuff.  There are liquor stores in London too you know.  You can always buy the booze here  

Resilient - Protein and more protein (thus the advice about milk bc it is a complete protein).  Have all three been the same protocol?  And are you having your E2 measured?

Heapey - That's a friend indeed.  Kind thing to offer.  I know what you mean about crying, and you could still come y'know.  Big hugs for the 14th and the plan in Jan.  It is all so tough.

Anne - That anniversary took my breath away.    Having a daughter like you - even briefly in my life - would make it a great life.

RC - You are welcome.  Patience is highly over rated.  I am tempted to knock the next person over who gives me the 'good things come to those that wait' speech.  Who says so?  Who makes these rules? 

Off to commune with my Chow.  Dh is away til Sunday and I'll admit it - I am lonely.  Wish my mum wasn't on the other side of the world but then I did choose to move here.

Malini XX

PS LJ - Charlie is a fan of pubs, restaurants and most social gatherings, but he attracts way too much attention.  I am scared I'll lose my dh bc when he's with our Chow he's a babe magnet.


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening everyone. x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Resiliant - just to echo the other ladies...lots of water and protein. Drink lots of water, milk and eat protein. Make sure the milk is organic Hot water bottle on your tummy to help follies grow, VISUALISE your follies growing and try to avoid stress. I recommend accupuncture.

Kate - I fell asleep watching I'm a celeb last night too   Have it taped so will catch up tomorrow. 

Anna  -I heard your neck of the woods would be badly effected...weather forecast was right for a change!

Malini - hope your chow can keep you company..if not we can!  

RC - have the dizzy spells stopped? Do you have much morning sickness?

Heapey -      

Anne  

Hi Tropifruiti, Veda, Leola and anyone else who is around 

DH has cooked his usual fresh tuna stakes with a warm dressing and we have nearly polished off a lovely bottle New Zealand Sav Blanc. Watching 'The Restaurant' and have spooks to watch which  I lurve! 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Malini oh no hunny its not for the flat its to smuggle into the restaurant      Whiskey is nothing like jd unfortunately hunny  

Evening leola hunny     

Annasob its on now, i may even try and stay awake


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Leola     

AnnaSB - it's a really good Spooks - I've just watched yesterday's now. The dizziness went about a week ago which was great - I've not had any morning sickness at all - I think it's because I'm too greedy  . Your dinner sounded lovely - we had curru   

Kate - you could always carry the bag   - after all it'll have your booze in


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

I received a reply from Jinemed today. 
They read the email of my Gynae history and explained which protocol they would put me on. They also mentioned Dr Karacan. Has anyone seen him/her?
Does anyone know how they work with unpredictable menstruation and timing of treatment etc?
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya precious ladies.. so so sorry from being a [email protected] FF at the moment, i read everyday and then try to post but time just goes, and now i'm a celeb is on my evenings are even shorter  .. been trying to have earlish nights (not sleeping much at moment, think the last few weeks hit me harder than i let myself believe, not helped by my M.E. now playing up due to tiredness   ) ... but all said and done i cant be doing with self pity ... so shaking my butt and looking forward to a chill out weekend .... i am not gonna even attempt personals as i am afraid i will miss something important out .. just want to send you all lots an   to d lots of     to keep you all warm and safe right now xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Popsi - you are not a [email protected] FFer my lovely    It's hardly surprising you're feeling tired after all you've been through recently      

Leola - I saw Dr Karacan for one of my scans - he has excellent English and is straight to the point. Did the email say that he had evaluated your notes? That doesn't necessarily mean you will see him when you're out there - he analysed my notes and then I asked to see Dr Munip who was a real sweetie - please come and joint the Jinny thread - there are about 4 newbies going out in the next couple of months.    The worse bit about the irregular periods will be for you trying to book your flights in advance - they are used to periods not arriving when they should - mine decided to hide for a few days.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Evening lovelies  

AnnaSausage, sorry your UTI is still playing up. UTIs are notoriously resistant to the different antibiotics so definitely ask for a different antibiotic. Did they take a wee sample from you last time? If so, they should be able to tell you what antibiotic groups your bacteria is resistant to and put you on one they are sensitive to.    for T&T snuggling in.

Welcome resiliant, please tell us more about your clinic and cycle so we might be able to offer some advice. In anycase, please stick around for moral support and hugs when you need them.

AnnaSB, you are both domestic gods and goddesses in your house, I am so impressed!

Leola, which protocol have they suggested for you? I had Dr Munip both cycles and I think he the absolutely the best doctor, he has a great combination of professionalism, compassion, understanding and is very competent. The doctors do all your scan for you and then discuss the results directly, no sonographers and no nurses. Dr Munip is an excellent sonographer too and speaks excellent English. I have never had Dr Karacan, I have heard he is quite a short (not in height!) doctor but they are all brilliant at the Jinemed so you would be in very capable hands. 

Anna, how annoying about your computer    Hope you're ok lovely  

Heapey, what a really amazing offer from your friend. I had an offer earlier this year from my friend who is 41 and smokes about 40 a day  , lovely thought though to offer.

Kate   that bra sounds like something you'd buy in Anne Summers  

Tropi, clog dancing? I'm leaning out of the window but I can't hear you!

RC, glad you're still on the curry cravings! They say if you crave savoury things it's a boy and sweet things it's a girl. I'm still craving oranges, cocopops and bacon  

Popsi sweetheart, really hoping it's your turn really soon      

Mags  

Malini, your doglet is so pedigree, our hound is such a mixture and there's no way she'd ever attract anyone, most people run a mile when they see her!

Hello everyone else  

We woke up to no power this morning and we didn't get it back until lunchtime so had to get out of little camping gas stove we have lived off most of the year to make tea this morning.  Nice not to wake up to emails and work though.

LW x xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening Ladies n RH

Hello LW XXXX

Anne - I dont think Ive got the right words to say how very proud your Mum must be of you - I'm sure she looks over you - hope that doesnt sound too weird     

Heapey - you need some of these too    

And Popsi     

And Tracey     

There are some seriously wonderful and brave women on here - I am so impressed by your resiliance - talking of which ....

Welcome Resiliance xxxxx

Sausage - pester that Doc !

Kate - get a big bottle and at least 2 straws     

Ive just got through Grievance 2 - being a bully - stupid to**ers - in this market arghhhhhh    oh that feels better !!!!

Loads of Love girlies

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Forgot to ask...

Have two options next year (pending cash trauma) 

1) Do second IVF with own eggs then tandem at Jinmed
2) Ditto but poss a third and DE at Shady Grove

All v pricey and potentially going to need me to sell what is left of my ageing body to fund it but....Anyone got experience of Shady Grove ? 

Have really good reports of Jinmed and I think it will be zillions cheaper so I'll only have to walk the streets for a year   

Loads of Love
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks RC and LW. 

The email did say that Dr Karacan had evaluated my notes. They said that they would use the short Protocol, that they would use Cetrotide in order to block premature LH surge and the maximum dose of 450IU Merional "to obtain as many oocyte as possible with close monitoring in order to adjust doses as necessary".

How did you girls do it with flights etc? Is it expensive to get last minute flights?

As DP needs surgical sperm recovery and as his FSH is so high, we may not be able to use his sperm so we may need donor sperm. 
Because of my own history of being adopted I would prefer to use an open donor and so if needed hope to use the European sperm bank where they have open donor sperm available. Because of the laws re donors in Turkey I believe this would mean that I would have to go to the clinic in Cypus(?) for at least some of the treatment. I'm not sure about this, has anyone been there? 
Because of the laws in Cyprus, I would need to fly to Denmark to collect the sperm first and go on from there!  

Do you think this is do-able?

RC, I will join the thread. Maybe tomorrow.  

Sod WW, tonight I'm over my points and on my 2nd large glass of sparkling white wine with Brombeeren Syrup.


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Malini: 
I have the same problem with our Akita. When we first got him I was really worried he would be nicked as he got so much attention.
In the beginning Pax was totally devoted to me and DP worked as hard as he could to win him over. GRRRRR!!!
Everywhere we go with him people look and want to say hello. Of course DP loves this and finds that it's a great Babe Magnet.   I take great comfort in reminding him that Pax is registered in my name and if he pursued any other babe, he wouldn't have a leg to stand on with keeping the dog.   

Sorry that your feeling lonely.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Leola - Hmmm there seems to be a certain path being followed here with dh's and cuddly dogs, Scottie takes lewis out for a "walk" every night think i will have to get them both electronically tagged     

Jersey where is shady grove hunny    Sounds like somewhere out of little house on the prairie   yes i know im showing my age now.  Wont need two straws sweetie, just but a coke and we'll pop a little jd in there      Im going for donor cycle next march  o   only 4 months away now) at reprofit in czech costs 3900euros but theres an 11 month waiting list.   

Popsi sweetheart a bit of self pity never does us any harm cos without the lows of what life throws at us, we would never enjoy the highs that the same life throws at us later        Thinking of u darling and wishing u were coming with us next week, but never fear cos me and **** y and planning a trip to stratford real soon     

LW i would love to wake up to no work at the estate agents    cant wait to be able to hand my notice in.

We get mortgage money next thursday hopefully cafe wont be too much longer, as soon as contracts exchange im handing me notice in, maybe even before, i cant stand the place, though the girl i work with is soooo lovely   

Woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 8 sleeps left


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Leola  

Kate - wow ! how exciting about the cafe   bet ya cant wait lovey

Shady Grove - sounds shady and v little house prairiefied and - you guessed it - its in the USof A - Washington DC - linked with Lister and ZW I think - plus points are - the DE are anonymous as the law is different to britain - not sure about Europe though - you also get to 'pick' literally from drop down boxes an initial 'fit' - which is all weird and reasuring at the same time - no waiting list but would need to go in the New Year in order to get a txt by June 10 - .....con side is - its in USA and its expensive - I think around 15k *but * - its 6 DE cycle (shared) or your money back guarantee - all v american   

Any news from Nix ?

XX
Spuds


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Leola, I was on cetrotide and merional last cycle. You're right about the SD, Turkey don't allow gamete donation so you could start your treatment in Turkey then fly out to the sister clinic Dogus in Cyprus for EC, that's what RC and I both did. The Dogus clinic is excellent and the doc there, Dr Sevket, is lovely. Flights aren't too bad at the last minute if you avoid holiday seasons. We got ours with Turkish airlines for £350 return for 2 but ended up changing them when I had a mid-cycle bleed in August and cancelled so paid another £50 to change the flights to September. 

Jersey Spuds, never heard of Shady Grove, sorry. Sounds like a dreamy vinyard in Australia   at you selling yourself to raise funds

Kate, not long now before you get the cafe, that's fab news     

LW x x x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi LW - yeah but reckon I'll only make enough for bus ticket to the station lol


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

evening girls, just catching up with you all. College tonight then the tesco shop so jut home. 

Leola - Could you take the pill to regulate your cycle?

Night my lovelys!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Good night all.  Just thought I'd check in and sure enough there's lots of company and care from you all.  Cheers for that.    

Hiya SB, my Charlie is grand but knowing that I have all of you helps loads.

Leola - The pill is a good shout.  Many clinics reckon it protects egg quality, and it would make life a lot easier for you.  Love your Akita story.  It is my fault for wanting such a beauty - dh is a good man and played along with me bc life wasn't going my way.  Are you about the w/c 20th December.  We're in the Park that whole holiday week (we being Charlie and I, unsure when dh will grace us with his presence) so maybe a festive walk to moan about the hols together?  I'd love to meet you but a certain dog is also appealing ... he must be a babe magnet after all.  Love the threat to your man - I should have thought of that.  Charlie is registered in both of our names but I would fight for custody.

Spuds - I had a long chat with the Shady Grove people when they were here for an exhibition, and they seemed professional and organised.  I am Cdn so totally biased to the schmaltz and customer service culture.  My best friend lives out that way and can be sent on a reccy if you want her to be.  She'd make a great snoop.

Kate - Shows how much I know!!!!  Can't wait for you to be free of this job you don't like. I'm going to visit that cafe and tell everyone like a proud mum, "I know the owners!".

LW - Yep, I went frou-frou all the way but we did spend months and months going around the shelters.  The problem was because of split life between Ldn and the Peaks, and the fact that Ldn is a gardenless flat I was almost universally barred from being allowed to adopt.  When our life is more settled and green, I will make it up to the dog world.  I bet your babe is very special and deserving of cuddles.  Hope the electricity stay.  You are such a trouper though, I would have stayed in bed in protest.

Popsi - You sleep, read out natterings and watch that telly.  No expectations or any pressure on you - your heart has to heal from this body blow.

That's me over and out.  Sleep well my lovelies and special wishes for Nix and AOC.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies - and RH 

It's Friday - only a week to go to the party        

LW - will you need to get yourself a generator? We had one when we were doing the building work on our bungalow and I have to say it has been used once or twice since when we've lost power. Fortunately we've got mains gas so can do coffees etc like that. It reminds me of the time when I was a little girl (age, not size ) and my Nana cooked some soup on their open fire. I can only have been about 4 - it's amazing what you can remember.

Spuds - why not do a tandem tx straight away? Of am I being thick? Where were you going to do your second tx? There is another clinic in South Cyprus (Pedios) that is apparently offering 3 goes with DE for 7500 euros or your money back. (Just to add to the confusion - sorry )

Leola - if you ask Romina if you can see Dr Munip and say that LW and I have recommended him, she should be able to arrange that - it worked for me and he is so lovely. As LW said, both she and I went from Istanbul to Cyprus and there were no problems there at all. Would DH be able to collect the sperm from Denmark to save you having to go? He could fly to Denmark the day before you fly to Cyprus and then fly to Cyprus from Denmark so you would only be apart for a day. You can also get flexible fares on Easyjet to Istanbul so worth having a look there as well.      at Pax being registered in your name  

Kate - Little House on the Prairie - I used to have a crush on the Dad      I still do the aeroplane thing as well when I run down hills   
So exciting abut the cafe as well - I can't wait to come and order a decaff coffee and a curry  
Please can we all come and help you hand in your notice to c.ock features  

Laura - good call abut the pill my lovely - and how on earth do you fit everything in? You are an inspiration to us all.      

Malini my lovely, I'm glad patience is over rated as I have decided I have minus patience     

Heapey - thanks for your pm - will reply in a mo      

AOC - hope the floods are OK - it sound even worse from last night. Can you stay at home today please - I'll phone you in if you want             for Twit and [email protected] and         for you.

Nix - are you OK, ma cherie         for George, Zippy and Bungle and         for you.

Anne and Popsi           

    to all the other lovely Team PR ladies.

Love and         

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello -

RC -


Rural Chick said:


> Kate - Little House on the Prairie - I used to have a crush on the Dad      I still do the aeroplane thing as well when I run down hills


 nutter!
Sausage - hope you're ok hon!       
sorry no more persos, totally knackered and only been skimming the boards lately. Just wanted to say thanks for all your good luck wishes, I am JEALOUS AS HELL that I can't come to the party and.. oh.. I can't remember what else! Still POLOS (peeing on lots of stix!) will let y'all know if I get a sniff of an early BFP tho        

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

They didn't take a sample last time, LW - it was the out of hours service and pretty basic.  But I've got a sample to take in this am.  Not totally convinced I still have a UTI, but I'm not confident I'm well, either.  Want to be sure.    Hope your power stays on now!

Welcome resilient!  Yes, lots of protein and water!  During stims, I tend to go around muttering, "protein, protein" under my breath and devouring any meat, cheese, beans and milk that comes my way.... ggg  Kind of like Dr Zoidberg from Futurama with fish heads...

So exciting about the cafe, Kate!!!

I'm home today, but Husband has gone off to work.  *sigh*  His work ethic is a killer.  

OMG, NIX, are you a serial tester  

'mm tired.  We were up early to check and see if the road was open.  Going back to bed till I have to get up for docs.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies   

[fly]7 sleeps to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![fly][/fly][/fly]

I just want to say thank you all so very much saying such lovely things about my mom, sitting at my desk  (in a nice way, remembering her and the good times)

Heaps- Know exactly what you mean about crying at everything hun. I will take my camera and take lots of pics. Wish you were coming tough  

AOC- Bloody hell yes, I thought about you last night when I was watching the floods on the news. 

Nix-  

Kate- Bless you hunny. I TOO am a terrible worrier. My greatest fear is losing someone close to me.....Jason has to drive lots ever two weeks to get the boys and I'm always beside myself with worry that he might get into an accident etc etc . It's not healthy I know but I can't help it. My mom was a terrible worrier 
Not long before you can tell your c ock of a boss to shove his job


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

.....my PC is not letting me post long posts now since my virus    

I will continue...

Mag- Have a lovely weekend  

Welcome Resiliant  

**** y - Morning love  

Malini  

Anna- Morning love,  

Pops- I didn't know you had ME hun...that must be very difficult.   

Leola- PM me if you need any Jinemed info hun. I had (not literally    ) Dr Karacan and I did like him, he's very direct but he was also very kind too.  

Spuds  

Hi LW  

have a lovely shopping day Beachy    

Love to all


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne G said:


> .....my PC is not letting me post long posts now since my virus


Want me to send you some relenza? They're chucking the stuff away here cos the French are saying NON to the SF jab


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Anne     love to you x

Just waiting for my friend to arrive.....as usual


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- Actually, scrub the virus...my anti virus scan said I'd been HIJACKED!!!!! WTF is that all about then hey    
Its all fine now though.
You hanging in there chick?  

beachy - What you buying then? Think Debenhams still have their 25% off sale


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just quicky....

I was named after Laura Ingals Wilder!  I was called Elizabeth until the week before I wa born then they changed from Waltons to Little House on the TV and my mum chnged her mind!    I have the box set somewhere!  

Right off to do jobs and then I may be back f they still snoozing.

I hate rainy days with nothing to do.  

Nix/ AOC -


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning.  

Team PR are the best!!! Thanks for all the great advice and support!

JerseySpuds, I just looked up Shady Grove and it does seem to be a good deal that their offering. It's great that you get such a choice in your donor. 
Has anyone ever looked into the European Sperm Bank? It's amazing. There is so much info on and choice with their donors. I've been really impressed.

LW, thanks for the info about Dogus.   I feel better about it now. 

Slycett;  

Malini; DP and I are off to France over Christmas (to shiver in the cold in our ruin ) and I'm not yet sure what date we will go on. I'll get back to you when I know. I'll definitely be around until the 15th/16th Dec so if your up at all before then and have time just let me know. I'll PM you my number. A certain dog   and I are both looking forwards to meeting you and Charlie.  x

Morning RC.  Who is Romina? I will definitely ask to see Mr Munip, he sounds great. That's a good idea to send DP to collect the sperm . . . although he's a bit of a liability  and it might turn out to be less hassle to go and fetch it myself.  
I'm still trying to fathom the logistics of it all . . but I'm sure there is a way and Jinni seams to be a much much better option than going bankrupt over trying to fund tx at one of the London Clinics. 

Does anyone know if you can take animals  (a   or    with Pet passports) on the Eurostar? And on the TGV in France? 

Thanks for the Pill suggestion laurab.  

Does anyone know how long after stopping the pill you need to wait before a tx cycle? Is there a minimum time you need to take it for before a tx cycle? Also, what's the cost of a tandem cycle at jinemed?

I still hope to use my NHS tx after xmas ~ I'm not holding my breath as although they will put me on the Short Protocol instead of the Antagonist this time, they still won't go above a 250 IU dose of Purogen!!! Grrrrr. Because of this and because of my AF'S I don't know when after christmas I will start my NHS go . . perhaps Jan or Feb so I'm hoping if it's unsuccessful to go to Jinemed around/ after easter time. Do they have a long waiting list? 

Has anyone had a hysteroscopy just before a tx cycle? I know that some clinics do this for some women. 
As my lining builds up and doesn't seem to shed properly, my consultant in Gynae said that this causes a build up of old blood . .(sorry if this is too much info  ) 
Because of this it seems to me that it might be a good idea to keep it all fresh in there. . . !? Does that sound really silly? It's just that after the Hysteroscopy I had in april, my bleeding was more normal and is slowly slipping back to how it was before.


I hope everyone has a lovely day.

Leola. x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Anne.   

Wow Laurab, you were named after Laura Ingals Wilder!? I loved her books. My Mum read them all to me several times (I was deprived of the tv show when I was growing up as my parents were/ are hippy's and refused to have a tv in the house)


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Morning! How are you my love?   Oh only a week to go and then I can stand next to you and feel tall!   And give you big kiss to of course! 

Leola - I've taken pill before all my IVFs, its meant to kick start your ovaries too when you come off.. think it works for some not others.  I took it for my Jinny cycle just to allow me to re-book my flights as alot cheaper. I think you should start to bleed 4 days after you take your lst pill, that will be cd1 and then you start your cycle at Jinny on CD2 (if your on same prot as us which I expect you would be). Dr Munip did my first consult when I got to Turkey... he was very nice.  But I have a soft spot for the old professor... direct and to the point but also very kind. I still remember him holding my hand when I went for EC and told me he would look after me and Iwas very nervous.... awwww.  He is a bit   with the dildo cam mind.  Tim did  say he feel sorry for his wife if thats anythingto go by!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Leola - I'll let you me box set when I find it!! Oh Manly Wilder.... oh now there's a real man!    None of this rubbish Brad Pitt for me oh no! Mind you Charles too is  bit of a dish... think my mum fancied him!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- I'm gonna be in 3" heels love, at least, maybe 4"     
I'm ok hun, how are you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah we are all well for a change thanks. Looking forward to having Mir here for a few days.  And the party of course... can't remember last time I went out!

So how tall will you be with heels then? I'll be in flats and am 5'1....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I;m 4 10 without em so about your height I guess


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Laura - Dr Karacan was also a bit joysticky IYKWIM!!! Dr. Munip was much more gentle   . I love the fact you were named after LIW - and they are such lovely books. Sorry it's raining with you - we have glorious sunshine, thank goodness.

Leola - I have pm'd you  - and no, they didn't have a waiting list when I went - I only emailed for the first time on August 21st and had EC and ET less than 2 months later  

Anne - sweetie how are you feeling today    . Anything planned this weekend? I am still so excited you are going to glam me up   

Nix - I am a nutter, tis true    

Heaps - have you changed your name or am I going    . I will pm you back soon, I promise   WW has been a bit sicky recently but is OK and back at work today. She is really busy at the moment but I keep her updated.

Beachy - hope you have a really lovely shopping day.    

TMI- I was sick this morning after my first cup of coffee - can't decide if it was MS or too much chocolate ice cream last night   Have managed some cheese and apple just now so reckon it must have been the ice cream  

TTFN xxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning,

Heapey - It is a date!  I'll PM you.

Leola - And you too!! With ocp some clinics and protocols move you straight from BCP, bleed, stims... 

I'll stop being vague and just admit it.  I start the ocp myself on Monday as I am 'doing' the January  '10 cycle in Las Vegas with SIRM. 

I have the calendar for my protocol, and if anyone wants it I'll email it to them.  I will also keep notes of any tests and other info that may help someone to copy this cycle somewhere closer to home.

They have recommended that I start the antioxidant Pycnogenol at 100 mg daily.  It isn't cheap but what is in this horrible game?  I am terrified and sad that I seem unable to stop ttc with IVF cycles and my own eggs.  Will I just go on forever wasting money and getting more heartbroken?

Hiya Nix - serial tester!!!
And AOC, glad you're at home.  Hope they figure out why you're poorly.
Morning Anne and RC and Laura  


Good days all,
M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh Malini - how exciting


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks laura. 
How long did you take the pill for before going to Jinemed? So if you start the pill, you bleed 4 days after the first pill? Sorry for the questions, I've never taken the pill so have no experience of it.

I'll ask for Mr M or the old Prof    . . . although a  with the dildo cam sounds painful!  

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi **** y - I'm ok love. Gotta be I guess  
I have a 40th party tomorrow night to go to...I've not seen my friend since last October when I went to see her after she had her second baby ...not managed to get together since to be honest. I'm sure it's been my fault cos I've not been very good at visiting people the last year or so.  
Jason is so protective of me ....he's worried somone might ask me about babies again...like the Hen weekend, but I'll just deal with it if it happens.
Yes, I will bring all my nice Mac & Urban Decay eyeshadows with me. I've already got half my case packed from last weekend


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

WWWOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Go Malini!!!! So Big Geoff gotch in the end   

Fab news honey, sending you LOOOOOADS of      



Leola7 said:


> Wow Laurab, you were named after Laura Ingals Wilder!? I loved her books.


Me too! And Anne of Green Gables... you weren't named after her were you Anne  

I'm hungry


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Malini- Ahh, thants brilliant news hun. I really will   hard for you.
OOOh, Las Vegas, LOVE it there!!!
Where will you stay?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ooooh, how exciting Malini.      

What does BCP mean?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- I'm gonna have my cheese n onion slice right NOW, sod waiting for luch time...I'm soooo hungry      xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Leola7 said:


> What does BCP mean?


Big Cheesy Pasties.. oh sorry, Birth Control Pill.. I really MUST eat something


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Leola BCP = birth control pill - I think I answered your other question in my pm to you 

Anne - that sounds so glam - I won't recognise myself.   

Nix - have you taken out shares in peesticks


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Nix (bcp and ocp - same thing but I shouldn't swap and change).  I didn't want to mention Anne bc I was afraid I'd be accused of being oh so Cdn.  But Anne - well the two Annes - Frank and GG are the reason I love books.  They are so, so important to me I can't tell you.  But I love Laura too and also fly down hills (RC  ) and Little Women and Malory Towers and ... yes I am the cheese children queen.  Oh I forgot Pippi.  Blessed Pippi.

I don't know where to stay.  I think we'll be off the strip and just somewhere normal, nearer the clinic but if you have somewhere you think we should consider pls suggest away.  I actually want to walk and do nature stuff while there - odd I know.  My dh will be into the whole LV scene, so I will play a bit but I used to live in that part of the world so the appeal isn't so great.

Yes, the big Geoff reeled me in but to be honest my options in the UK are now very limited and with the depresssed dollar and the VITAL fact that I can go home on the way, it isn't as crazy as it sounds.  It is still crazy though.

I'll miss Charlie.

Thanks for being excited gang.  I appreciate that especially when your own heartache and tough choices are so mixed into everything we think and feel.  This thread must be a magnet for special people.

M xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Malini that IS exciting!        

I'm losing track again, feeling tired and lightheaded.  Maybe I should eat breakfast...  

More anti-bs from doc.  She says I have a 'rumbling infection' (ie a mild one that won't quite go away) and has sent my sample off for further testing to bes ure I don't need anything else.

Gonna eat and rest.  And try not to think about the poor people flooded out, and the policeman missing since the road bridge in Workington collapsed.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh don't mention Anne Frank.... I had a bit of a nightmare at her house when I was n Amsterdam once!!  

Malini - Ohhhhhhh exciting!!! I had a email cons with the Shermister few years back...  

Leola - No you start pill on day one... take it for 21 days and then stop, after your last pill you will start to bleed after 4 days (but check with soemone else as I may have that wrong!).


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh do tell Laura.  When I was 10 I asked to be taken to the house for my birthday.  Mum did - lucky girl I know - and bought me a black and white postcard.  I treasured it.  My little brother got annoyed with me a few years later and tore it into four and just left it on my bed.  Well I can't tell you the carry on ... He can still push a button to make me explode faster than anyone in the world.  And me the sucker, keeps going back for more  

It is definitely rumbling AOC. All that pain you've had.  Have you managed to write at all during all of this craziness.

So sad about floods, missing people, loss...water is magnificent but also very scary.   for some good news.

M xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

RC, we spent the whole summer without a kitchen so we pulled the camping gas stove out yesterday and made tea on it. I wondered if we'd have no power again today as the wind was terrible last night but as you can see, I'm online so we're ok! Sorry you've been sick  

Malini, yippeee, that's so soon, what fab news!  

AnnaSausage, did she give you a different type of antib at least?      

Nix     

Leola, it depends on what type of pill you take. I think Laura is right for the OCP.  I was initially given estrafem (estrogen pill, used for HRT) and told to take it from CD1 to CD 28 then I would bleed 3-4 days after. But I bled after 14 days so it was abandoned and the next cycle I tried cycloprogynova. I was supposed to take that pill from CD14 to CD 21 and bleed 3-4 days after but I had my sister's wedding the weekend before so I took it until CD 23 and bled 3 days later. It meant I was already in Istanbul before CD1 but only 2 days early.

Anne, hope the party is ok tomorrow  

Morning Laura, how are the chippers today?  

Have a nice day today Beachy  

Hiya Heapey, what is your specific area of research?

LW x x x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LW - does your ticker move on OK everyday - mine stops occasionally and I have to go and redo it - not that I mind. I really think the sickness was the ice cream  but might get RH to buy me some nice ginger biccies just in case     

Malini - your brother sounds just like mine - and he is still Mum's favourite


----------



## samarakhan (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi RC , just to say "hi" and hope you are doing fine - been in the background reading the threads -try "arrowroot" biscuits they stop the nausea there in a yellow packet - you can get them from most supermarkets i know ASDA do them .
Sending you lots of love and hugs   
Take care 
Samara xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Samara -  how are you? Are you sorted for next year?   Do they taste nice? (not that I'm greedy or anything)


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Not a word of writing, Malini!  I don't have the head space for it at the moment.  But it'll still be there when I go back to it.  

No, just the same ABs, LW - but she thinks I just didn't have a long enough course.  And it's the best one for in pregnancy, so she's playing safe, bless her.


----------



## samarakhan (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi RC ,
They taste really nice -kinda like rich tea biscuits.
I took them when i was having my kiddy winks and they worked for me - i constantly felt like i wanted to be sick then when i had  some "arrowroot biscuits -the sickness would go away  
Hope they work for you .
Just trying to sort out the finances -once more for the tx and them try to organise scans ,bloods again  
Enjoy the biscuits and will talks soon    
samara xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Malini - I'm too ashamed to tell you my story... maybe when I've had some booze!

LW - Chippers fine... bit bored and not got any playgroups and waiting for a boilerman so stuck indoors.  They get bored and so start playing with eachothers eyeballs!   Its a nightmare!

RC - Not such a healthy option but I survived on fizzy cola bottles and salted hula hoops!  

Samara- hello and good luck.

AOC - Oh nasty having UTI... sounds like you have niceGP though.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

laurab said:


> LW - Chippers fine... bit bored and not got any playgroups and waiting for a boilerman so stuck indoors. They get bored and so start playing with eachothers eyeballs!


  



laurab said:


> RC - Not such a healthy option but I survived on fizzy cola bottles and salted hula hoops!


YEAH! Now that's MY kinda diet!

Coo Mal - your bruv sounds 'orrible! Please tell me he at least got into trouble for that! Yeah, bring oon the Mallory Towers! What was the other boarding school - St Clare's or summink like that? Little Women - I read it so many times I used to know it by heart! I'd really like to read the Narnia Chronicles again actually. I even bought the boxset of all the books years ago on the flimsy excuse that I wanted to have it to read to my children    . I stupidly lent it to a mate for her kids about 2 years ago and haven't seen it since   

Hiya Samara - my mum used to swear by arrowroot for upset tums, I'll have to remember that one    

Hiya Sausage - this infection thing sounds like a nightmare, thank gawd your GP seems nice! How are you feeling apart from that chick?

Hey RC - nope, no shares unfortunately! I wish I had a nurse friend living nearby who could draw blood and get it tested for me, the suspense is KILLING me!!! I'm so desperate I even looked for that link Driver posted a while back - a USB peestick thing that gives actual HCG values.... How gutted was I when I realised it was an April Fool Spoof    

I have now scoffed and had a nap, feel a bit better now 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini just read your news! how exciting! wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix - So what did you scoff?  I really fancy a cheese and onion pasty after Anne mentioned it... mmmmm.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang on in there, Nix.  

I'm not that bad, I'm just not.... right, you know?  And v v v tired.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Forgot to say Laura...when I went to get my pasta out....it was a peppered steak one...I picked up the wrong one  in the shop    
it was nice though xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Hang on in there, Nix.
> 
> I'm not that bad, I'm just not.... right, you know? And v v v tired.


Tell me about it! But I get up like once every 2 hours in the night to pee then can't stay awake in the daytime! Thank Gawd I don't have to work, I'd be totally useless! No change there then


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> Hey RC - nope, no shares unfortunately! I wish I had a nurse friend living nearby who could draw blood and get it tested for me, the suspense is KILLING me!!! I'm so desperate I even looked for that link Driver posted a while back - a USB peestick thing that gives actual HCG values.... How gutted was I when I realised it was an April Fool Spoof
> xxx


I though it was for real too because I commented at the time that you'd have to make sure it was plugged in the right way round!!    



Nixf01 said:


> I have now scoffed and had a nap, feel a bit better now


Sounds like you're getting into practise for the next 9 months    

Zuri     hi are you OK?   

Laura - I hate those fizzy cola bottles - but could do the hula hoops, no problems  

I'm going to lunch with Slycett on Tuesday     

AOC - I still maintain what I said yesterday about tiredness     

Anne - I love those peppered steak ones - yummy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Shurrup about FOOOOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

please stop talking about f'ing pasties and especially cheese and onion because a) i am on a diet and even f'ing worse b) they don't do pasties here



sorry rant over 



oh how i miss greggs


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- You must be about 5 stone now love   
How you doing?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Anne can keep ya steak... puke!

I love food, I'm already thikng about my dinner and only just had lunch.    Lovely lovely food.   

RC - don't like fizzy bottles??!! A?! Ah?! How about them pink and white mushrooms.... oh they are nice.  Where is Wollies when you need em I love pic n mix.  Used to work on the picnmix when I was a wee lass.... what a job a! If they had paid better I'd have still been there!

Zuri - Ohhhh greggs....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm planning on a chinese tonight too


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh what you having? I normally have thai fish cakes, pad thai noodles and some spicy prawn dish.... mmmmm  I know thats technically a thai not chinese but I order it from the ****** so that counts.  We had ****** Wed so won't be allowed it tonight.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I usually have chicken in garlic and chili, a pot of cantonese sauce and half a rice


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Anne, Laura I'm not your friend anymore!   



Züri said:


> please stop talking about f'ing pasties and especially cheese and onion because a) i am on a diet and even f'ing worse b) they don't do pasties here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SIGH* YEAH what she said!

I want yumyums


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nix - Please know I am just teasing myself..... I can't get out the house and have no goodies so we are in the same boat.... lets all stop talking about yummy yummy yummy food. Especially chinese. Mmmmmm.  And Greggs.... oh greggs is proper dirty food.... 

I love dirty food. 

I love food. 

Right lets talk about something sensible..... 

Nix - So how many times have you tested....


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heapey - I love JGC - sorry Zuri

Anne - love the new piccie


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne more like still got 5 stone to lose

I haven't lost any weight since early September yet been running at least twice a week  fed up and grumpy (can anyone tell?  )


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Heaps said:


> I have another estate agent coming in a minute.... must dash to plump the cushions.... can't show someone round with having plump cushions!!!!


I could come round and show em my **** if you like, that's plenty plump! Not your friend either, Jamaica Ginger cake - how COULD you torture me like this      

OI **** sy don't you start!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Zuri, I stormed out of the bedroom in a strop last night cos DH moaned at me cos I kept fidgeting. Then stormed back in again 2 minutes later and spent ages getting settled just to annoy him some more 

2 hours later I woke up (to pee just for a change) and I was so hot, I had to get up and go sleep in the bloody spare room anyway


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

We need some chill out smilies - these will have to do


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha chill schmill I was laughing my head off about it this morning     

I'm hungry


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

STOP TALKING ABOUT FOOD I CAN'T EAT!!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

They started it!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LW - my dh is so undomestic its untrue...that's the only dish he can cook. When he does cook he makes an awful mess in the kitchen!    

Afternoon ladies 

Just come back from a long work with the pooch. Got sweaty and burned calories, only to blow it all my eating a big fat chocolate eclair   (sorry Anna) 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Chocolate eclairs are surprisingly unfattening - at least they are until you eat more than one


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

********...


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That is NOT what I originally wrote.... AaHAHAHAHAHAHAaAHahahahahaAHAHAHAHHAH!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG !!!! was home early today and decided i was gonna go to bed for an hour as I am shattered and DH is not home from work till 10.30pm and its children in need so will be up late.. and came on here to catch up and now i am bl00dy starving        you lot are just not safe to be around !!! ... will i now sleep with rumbling tummy ... hmmm problably  not will be having nightmares of a chinese man with a pasty chasing me .... see you later ladies for the friday night party xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oooh, did anyone see the CIN concert last night with Robbie & take that?
I thought Cheryl Cole was really  good
But WTF has Paul McCartney done to his face? he looks plastic


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

He probably IS plastic...  btw, like your new photo.  Nice boobs.

And I shall now have my revenge by describing tonight's menu:  Husband has requested a kiddy party dinner - so we have:-

Cheese and pineapple on a stick
Little sausages on sticks
Lots of scuzzy crisps like prawn cocktail shells and cheese puffs
Little sausage rolls
Little chinese kebab-y things
Angel delight (with little sprinkles on top)
Jelly and custard

Oh, and I added potato shells to it, because I needed the carbs and can't eat the sausage rolls!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I love crappy kids crisps..... onion rings.... mmmm


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you AOC   

Oooh remember Nik Naks Nice n spicy


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

A second ago, in the kitchen, I could be heard crying, "I need more doilies!"



Earlier, I took the jelly out of the fridge just to wobble it, and giggle uncontrollably like a girl...

I need help....


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

_Remember _ Nik Naks nice and spicy? I _live _ for Nik Naks nice n spicy... No, wait, Rib n Saucy is my fave... And I was SO GLAD to find out they're wheat free!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls, I'm off now, wishing you all lovely weekends/chineses/party buffets    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

I love your picture too Anne, you're so tanned!

AnnaSB, Ok, sort of a domestic god in your house then. He has a very high standard to live up to though  

AnnaSausage, that sounds like my current diet! Cheesy wotsits, bacon frazzles, fresh chunks of pineapple, plenty of cheddar cheese, banana custard, mini flake bars. I desperately wanted pizza for lunch but there isn't a good one near here so we ended up at the builders tuck shop with cheesey paninis and chips    Back to the roughage tonight, my poor bowels are on  slow go at the moment.

I have just submitted final corrections to the book we have contributed towards, hooray. AnnaSausage, I can soon join you in the published authors club!   It's recommended reading for anyone who can't sleep  

Zuri   everything ok? How's your Dad?

LW x x x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It's nearly gone now LW  

right, bye lovlies


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

That's so cool, LW!!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies just a quick one from tonight as im due out 10mins ago but wanted to catch up on what u've all been up today.   

Going to merry hell tonight somat to eat xmas shopping and then onto see new moon at pics

Will pop in later if im not too p1ssed 

     and       to u all


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey - it is certainly good to know you are still alive; I am sorry you are going throuhg a rough time and I do hope you are ok.  you really have been through so much that it isn't surprising you get bouts of lowness - what is surprising is that you stay so strong most of the time. 

Fern - I hope you found people's replies reassuring on your AMH. 

Laura - On what you said to Anna about being positive when you have come out the other side, I remember someone who was in bed crying convinced that their treatment hadn't worked and saying how dreadful and fragmented their embies looked in the photo.  You have to admit, those dreadful embies do make cute little peas now! 

RC - certainly wasn't me on any kind of pop quiz; I'd be terrible! Boiler is luckily fixed now!  I would stay ignorant on AMH - most doctors are so no reason why you should be otherwise!!  I am glad you have a scan scheduled soon - should be reassuring!

Donkey - I don't think it's fair to even hint at criticising you for going for promotion.  Nobody can predict the future and you can't not go for things "just in case".  My sister had a promotion board hearing in her 2ww and got the promotion and nobody said anything later on when she was pregnant.  You have not been dishonest and have nothing to reproach yourself for. 

RH - can't believe how tall you are.  I'm only 5'4"!!    

Sobroody Anna - I remember a school trip to Ironbridge for my GCSE history course!!  

Mags - how are you?

Wing Wing - where are you?

Cocoruby - hope you are ok!!

Sweetpea - I really hope Dr. G will be helpful and I think you are doing the right thing being proactive.

Leola - interesting what you say about the diagnosis of PCOS; it isn't something I know much about but it does explain why some women have a diagnosis of PCOS but do not over respond to stims.  Glad you are looking at the Jinemed - we have seen a lot of success stories come out of that place!

Tropifruiti - I hope the numbness has worn off on the tooth now.  You are so right about the jury still being out on AMH; I hate it when docs become fixated on one result - it is just stupid in something as complex as fertility!

Jerseyspuds - you don't live far from us!  I know all about the terrifying teens!  Actually, even the groups of 10 year olds can freak me out a bit…

Veda - not sure how well I'd deal with the night shift.

Resiliant - welcome; this thread moves very fast but it's worth taking a bit of time to get used to it!!  As RC said, give us a few more details and one or other of the ladies here will be thrilled to help! 

AnnaofC - get that uti dealt with!!  You want to knock that kind of thing on the head!  Hope you are ok with all the terrible weather!  And hope the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts!!  We are all rooting for you.    

Heaps - I like the slight change of identity!!  

Malini - I can imagine Charlie would attract a lot of attention! He is such a big and handsome boy!!  Please don't give up hope - you are not doing the wrong thing by carrying on trying.   There is nothing to suggest your situation is hopeless and you really do have your age on your side!  I am really excited for you giving it a go at SIRM.   

Slycett - I hope the JD went down well!

Anne - you lost your mum way too young; I am so sorry.   I hope the 40th is ok and that nobody asks the dreaded baby questions.  I think it is sweet that Jason is so protective of you.

Popsi - good to see you; I do hope you are ok. 

LW - I HATE being without power!  Hope it was all fixed ok.

Beachy - have fun shopping!

Samara - hello; I hope your next tx goes well. 

Zuri - I think you have already done so well on the weight loss front.  You may have been gaining muscle from all the running and doesn't that weight more than fat?

Nix - sounds like you are coping great with the 2ww by serial testing!!!   

love to everyone else! 

Can't believe it is only a week until the party.  The badges are bought - I just need to fill them in!!

My miracle nephew and niece Oliver and Emily are a year old today!!!  Please think of them and remember there is hope - my sister's FSH was up at 22.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Back later but thought some of you would be interested in this - the Lister are offering 21 free IVF txs

Free Cycles Offer from the Lister
Patients applying for the chance to have one of the 21 free IVF
cycles must be UK citizens and under the age of 45. In all other
respects they must comply with the standard access criteria which
was compiled by Infertility Network UK in conjunction with the
Department of Health earlier this year.
The standard access criteria include a defined cause of infertility or
failure to conceive after two years, and neither partner previously
sterilised. In addition, the female partner should have a BMI in the
range of 19-30, both partners should be non smoking at the time of
treatment, and couples should have had less than three previous
cycles of IVF treatment with no children from the current
relationship. Patients who do not fit the criteria should not apply.
Patients applying for the free cycles should send their contact
details in a sealed envelope marked 'The Lister' by 18th December
2009 to
Infertility Network UK
Charter House
43 St Leonards Road
Bexhill on Sea
East Sussex TN40 1JA
Successful applicants will be drawn at random in the New Year by
an independent person and passed, unopened to the Lister. Email
applications cannot be accepted.
The full access criteria (New Guidance on Fertility Treatment
from I N UK) can be found on our homepage
www.infertilitynetworkuk.com
Visit the Lister Fertility website at:
www.ivf.org.uk

The flooding looks horrendous


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Malini: Hope you get on ok without your man (can I send mine over? he is driving m me nuts!) Sounds like you have done very very well to get yourself sorted for Las Vegas. How fab that you are starting cycling so soon! But you are right, it is such a double edged sword starting cycling, on the one hand all of the hope and expectation on the other, the worry, anxiety and trauma...

Leola: Sorry I cant help with your questions. Love your doggy story

Popsi: I am not surprised you have been feeling tired, you have been through a heel of a lot

LW: ....was it floods that caused your power to be off?  a little adventure by the sounds of it!

Anne: like your new pic!

Jersey: Not sure what the greivance/bully stuff is about?

RC: Glad you are sounding so well. Thanks for the Free cycle info. I am so shocked (we have to pay for EVERYTHING ALWAYS, I cant work out the catch?

Nix:   thats a bit mean of him given what you have been through (you should have woke him up and sent his ar** packing to the spare room!)

AnnofC: ummmmmmmh. interesting menu (did you survive? didnt you need to be winched?)  

LJ: things seem to have calmed down a bit for you Hope you getting little rests/foot massages/little treats..Happy birthday Oliver and Emily

Hello to Kate, Swinny, WW, LV, Purps, Pix, Ally, Sam, Veda, Anna, Donkey, Heapey, Hunyb, Sweetpea and everyone else
XXXX


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Rural Chick said:


> I still do the aeroplane thing as well when I run down hills


 y doesn't do "downhill" - something about sex with Newton comes to mind! 

Where was this when  y took me shopping for clothes last weekend?










   

RH


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening
I've been reading and enjoying your chatter and I'm really lookimg forward to the party next week!!

Thank you all again for your lovely support, school felt a bit awkward but as dh tells me I have to get over it!  I've had a hectic week or so and finally have decided to have donor LIT in Greece and with my nhs cycle being postponed we can now fit this in.  So my appt is on 26th Jan and then 4 weeks later.  I know this is right for me and I am happy I now have an appt and have booked my flights.

Love the photo RH    

To ad to the book discussion, yes the other school was St Clares, but what about The Chalet School and The naughtiest Girl in the School  
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ollie and Emily!!! Sorry no more persos have lost the plot - again. Blood sugarmust be low, I haven't eaten anything for at least 30 seconds!

Have good weekend y'all!
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> I haven't eaten anything for at least 30 seconds!


or peeed on a stick      

Donkey - I loved the chalet school books - I have the whole set somewhere in the depths of Mum's garage   And I always thought that the naughtiest girl in the school was something that I would have loved to do, but unlikely to get away with   

Mag - there is no catch as far as I can see - I just hope someone we know gets a chance


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Sorry i went awol from the friday night party   i had a night out at pics with a 3d friend watching new moon.  Gotta try and finish decorting lounge today, my bf is supposed to be coming over to help me tho she went out with her friends last night boozing so she may be in no fit state to help me   

Film was brilliant and edward   oh ig only i was 20 years younger     

**** y thanks for keeping me sane at work yesterday sweetheart


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so out of the real world.... I don't even know who edward is Scissorhands

Morning all!

Dad's 60th today so gonna be a busy girl... won't be about much.

Hope you all have a good Saturday....


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Morning everyone

Something to make you smile on this rainy morning, think this would melt the hardest of heart!






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning Kate - your up early! Good luck with your decorating hon.  

Nix - honey I have been quietly rooting for you darling - Monday it is then, are you going to do any early tests? Sending loads of positive energy your way!     

Laura - happy birthday to your dad!! 

Anna sb - I will check out that link!

Tracey - good to hear from you but so sorry you have been so traumatised by all the decisions you need to make, it is so so hard and noone else can give you the answers.     I hope the shop is going well for you all.   

Anna - been thinking of you our Cumbrian lass - I assume you are not flooded as you are sounding pretty chatty! The pictures on the news are horrendous, poor poor people what a sodding sh!t year 2009 turned out to be for so many!! Roll on 2010!! Everything crossed for you too darling!

RC - hiya love!  

Pix - hope job going well darling - bet your knackered its always exhausting getting your head around new people and systems. Can you pm me your email address darling? xx

Anne - lets chat before next friday xx

I hope everyone enjoyed their chinese takeaways last night!

News from me - I stopped the steriods 3 weeks early as I was feeling so dreadful on them. I have also stopped DHEA and chinese herbs. I just want to be unaltered for a while although once i feel a bit better I may re introduce the DHEA. I still havent had my period (must be over 2 months now so CD 60 something) and I just started worrying that for me at least it may have been having a negative effect (although not sure what it was as I was taking so much). I had really horrific spots over my face and head (yes under my hair) couldn't sleep and also had alot of anxiety/ panic attacks. I am also pretty sure that the hair on my top lip is much more noticable, so much so that I am going to wax it off today!!!!!!! Anyway I feel pretty good about my decision and feel much calmer now just a few days in although I have developed some of the worst spots i have had throughout this whole thing, must be detoxing. I am still gyming like mad but my weight loss has plateaued at 9lbs. Still want to lose another 9lbs but I am not sure how easy that will be now. Off for a swim now and then to the dentist to have a consultation in preparation of having my teeth whitened next week! Thats my Dr Z money sorted for this month!! Next month I will start saving to increase our mortgage deposit. I figure that I had tried TCM for long enough and that I was better off spending my money on something that may get results and make me happy and a new home would make me sooooo happy so thats my current focus. Mind you you all know that I change my mind like the weather!! So who knows what my plan will be next week!! 

Love to you all - I simply cannot wait till the party! Just 6 more sleeps girls! 

A xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AnnaSB   - that is soooooooooooooooo lovely it certainly did make me smile on this miserable rainy grey morning.  

Laura    - I don't know who Edward is either - Fox? Have a great time at your Dad's 60th.  

Kate   - my pleasure, my lovely - can't wait to meet you on Tuesday. I once said to a colleague "if only I was 20 years younger" to which he replied "you'd still be too old"    Cheeky sh*t!!!  

Veda - hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday        

Ally - lovely to see you and good for you - I may well be picking your brains about the teeth whitening as that is something I've always fancied doing. Sorry about the spots though. Good luck with the top lip as well      - I am wincing just thinking about that. Well done on the weight loss too - you are an inspiration - and feeling good about yourself will make such a difference - can't wait to meet you next week.    

AOC and Nix         and         - not too long to go now.  

    to the rest of Team PR.     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning all 

I HATE THIS FCUKING JOB


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh you at work Kate..... nasty.

Ally - I think you've made the right decision.  I think sometime you need to get back to your 'control' state.  Glad you are feelingmore settled.   Oh teeth whitening.... I'd like that too... not brave enough though! Enjoy your swim.


Ugh... 
can't remember what else I wa gonna say...

Nix/ AOC -


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We're still good and dry here.  Forecast rain hasn't turned up yet.  Fingers crossed for all those in Cockermouth, Workington and Appleby, among others.

Anna, that sounds like a good plan to me - happiness is important, and beating IF isn't the only route to it.

Sorry you didn't get the house, Heaps.    But I'm glad you have a plan!

Hugs, Kate.  Hope you get to tell them to stuff it soon.

Morning Laura.  

We had a fab party, thank you!  Although we've both been eating so healthily for such a long time now, we both woke up this morning feeling slightly hungover from all the junk!!!

I haven't had a peep out of Twit and [email protected] for a couple of days now, symptoms disappeared and today I've started spotting, so I think that's a/f on the way.  EC was 12 days ago, ET 10 days ago.  It's too early to be sure, and there's no point second guessing, so I'll just take it as it comes.  Feeling a bit shaky, and still feeling a bit ill, but no more than I would with a strong bought of PMT, so *shrug* there's no telling.  They were such perfect embryos, I feel more sad for THEM than for ME at the prospect.

Edward to me is always Edward I.... ggg

Off to take some rescue rememdy, and wrap Christmas presents.


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning. x

Just flying in to say a quick hello as I'm about to take the lads up to Wakefield for an advent fair. I only passed my driving test last year and don't like going on the motorway so plan to avoid it which may turn what should be a 40 min drive into several hours  
Oh Well. I'm sure we'll have fun.    

Thanks RC: Your PM is really really helpful. It's been a a busy 24 hours and I will hopefully get a chance to read it again later.     

Malini, I tried to reply to your PM yesterday, but some strange things have been happening with my laptop and I'm not sure if it sent. I then tried again but still am not sure if the msg sent or not . 
You may now have received several msg's from me  . . or none.  
If you didn't receive any please let me know and I'll try again. xxx

Wishing everyone a Lovely Saturday,

Leola. x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

AnnaOC: I just saw your msg. Sending you     and     and    . x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

.....off out in a sec for lunch with some friends.......
AnnofC: I hope that is not it (really really really hope)....spotting not the end of it all. Try get plenty of rest hun. I will be     x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Malini - meant to say, I am sooo excited for you!    

Ally -   I'm sure you still look gorgeous hun, but I understand how spotty skin can make you feel low. I've had acne since my early teens...much better now but I still get hormone related break outs. Hope you start feeling better soon   Hope your Dad is continuing to recover too. 

Heaps - sorry about the house, but no parking would be a nightmare! 

Kate - hope you can hand in your notice soon  

Anna still keeping my fingers crossed for you       

Looking at the letter the consultant sent my testosterone is in the normal range but at the higher end of normal....does that mean I should not take dhea? Might explain why I've always had acne too! 

I was named after Anne of Green Gables....my name in polish translates to Anne and she read all the books in polish!  

Morning Laura, RC, Mag, Leola and anyone else who is around  

Weather here is miserable. Need to get my  into gear and get the ingredients to bake a carrot cake as bil''s comming over worth new gf tomorrow. DH is taking me out for a meal in our fave restaurant tonight so I will get dressed up   Then we have our party on Friday and on Sunday my sis has booked us into delia's fave restauant in London Chez Bruce (looks sooo posh). Think I need to stop eating in between these events! 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Annaofc       fro twit and [email protected] sweetheart    

Just sneaky sneaky sneaking on at work only just over one hour to go


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Leola - it's much more fun off the motorway!  You see more interesting things...

Fab eating ahead, Anna!  Cool....  Ooooh, just realised that I've had my tax rebate, which means we CAN afford to eat out if I need cheering up.    And, if it hasnt' worked, I can console myself with HUGE hazelnut lattes and a little wine.  Only a little, because I've lost the taste for it over the last years of tx and trying to be healthy!   

Husband actually looked disappointed when I told him, which is great progress, given that he actively didn't want kids for the longest time, and now consents to tx just for my sake.  Although, wouldn't it be awful if, just as our last chance goes out the window, HIS biological clock started ticking!    He'd make a fab father.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh AOC there are no good words - and I love words - so I will keep this up   and send you this , and I know this is your FINAL IVF - so won't go there with any placating comments.  I hope you're wrong bc dh will make a fab dad and you WILL make a fabulous mum.

ASB - named after the Anne - well you should get a Cdn citizenship just for that.  You certainly have full rights to anything I can give you; she is my hero.  Thanks for your encouraging cheer.

Zuri - Thank you too for your support.  It means a lot.  I agree with LJ that if you're doing all this exercise - it is muscle and it does weigh more.  Your heart will appreciate all this effort.  What have you been up to?- your ** messages make me think work has been full on.

Mag - Have a lovely lunch and thank you for your kind wishes.  You described my feelings perfectly. But no, unfortunately, I would rather not babysit your dh this we  Am rather enjoying my own space.

For all of you Edward is the dreamy vampire from the New Moon series.  I haven't seen the movies bc the 11 year old I tutor warned me that I wouldn't sleep for fear of the final scenes.  She knows me well  

Laura - I hope you are out there in the fresh air after your week of being trapped indoors.

Kate - I am so, so, so sorry you hate your job.  Not long now.

Leola - Got your PM, and have PMd you back.

Heaps - Just about to PM you now.  Sorry about the house but your plan sounds very smart.  I have a theory that the market is going to improve, interest rates will go up, people will all try to sell to cash back in and the prices will go down.  Now I have 0 expertise but I like my theory,

LJ - Thank you for you kind words.  Charlie will not be happy about LV but I haven't told him.  I have started to stockpile all his favourite treats, toys, food, etc to give to his carer.  Happy Belated for your niece and nephew.

RC - Going to PM you bus instructions.

RH - Those dhs look boring, not bored  

Almond has just texted (well after I texted her to tell her she'd been away long enough) to say that she is in bliss (honeymoon in Thailand) and no longer wedding skinny (this woman makes rakes look fat!!).

I hope Driver is all better and having fun.  I think Veda has gone now.

So much more to remember.  Hi everyone.  I smiled at all the food chatter and thanks for the all the kiddie book talk - happy memories.

M xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

PS AOC - not that I am telling you it is final, but just respecting that decision - you can change your mind if you want to like Ally said, that's our right!!!

And dear Ally.  It seems to me you are making lots of really good decisions for you.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Malini, I appreciated that.  It's more the fact that this is the last IVF tx we're entitled to, and we're not in a position to self-fund.  But at the moment I can't imagine wanting to do this again, anyway.  Ho hum.

Right.  Really off to wrap pressies now, and sing along very loud with Kate Rusby.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Just popping in to say hello...

AOC I   your wrong and malini said it all so well  

Ally lovely to see you, it sounds as is you are being really positive and moving forward    How's your dad? 

Kate, work must finish soon  

Well I'm waiting for my sister to arrive (and her 2 boys) I haven;t spoken to her for nearly 2 years as she was horrible to me and I couldn't take it any more...so wish me luck!!!!!


xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Donkey - 2 years! Gosh, good luck


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Donkey, that is very brave.  It sounds like you are being tested atm - awful Head - and now this.  I meant to share with you that I have made some horrible career choices because I thought I was doing the right thing by not 'going for it' because I was going to be a mum. Now I am not a mum and without the job I could have got (and still can but harder now that I have lost momentum).  Someone already said (wise woman!), you don't know what the future holds.  As a former teacher, I am regularly disgusted by how unprofessional many administrators are in the world of schools.  Do they think they are above employment law or are they just ignorant?  My dad had a brain tumour discovered and removed right after securing a job - how was he supposed to know?  (Incidentally, he claimed he did because he read it on his palm )

Good luck today.  And your LIT plan sounds good to me.  Well done you on coordinating it all.

M xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Moring Ladies

Just a quickie from me - Dad is on his way from Wales - cant wait to see him   In the meantime - have to go and have big cafe breakfast lunch thingy  

Sausage - I am sending you these with all my heart                        ^hugme

Malini - wow - would be great if your friend could do a reccy - they do sound v professional and organised  and I love the customer service - a million miles away from lovely Kings NHS    BTW - me n DH had our honeymoon in Canade and fell inlove with the place - vancouver - vancouver island - tofino - whistler - out of this world  

LJ  - Hey neighbour   how close are you ? any time you fancy a coffee/catch up let me know - we can weild our   together in the urban and find a costa     xxxxxxx

RC xxxxx - thanks for the cyprus info - we have a timeshare out there so could work for us too !! sending loads of     

Mags Anne Nix Leola   

Spuds 
xxxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You all have hearts as big as the world.  Thank you.  

Good luck, Donkey!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Spuds - it is a deal.  Shall I ask her to do it nowish or would you prefer to wait and think on a bit?  Poor girl, I haven't even warned her but she is always itching to help and usually there is nothing to do other than come up with new and creative ways to say, 'Life sucks sometimes."

ASB - I forgot to say, Chez Bruce - you lucky thing.  That is NICE.  Especially for someone like you that relishes a good menu with lovely ingredients.  It is probably as posh as it gets in Ldn south of the river.

AOC - Your heart is big too!!!  

Kate - Not long to go ...literally today.  And next Sat you'll be in Ldn at this time.    

Nix - You ok?  Did you go back to bed after that very EARLY morning?

M xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my I am forgetful today.  Yes, Spuds, I hear you! Those places are amongst my fave in the world.  I am from corporate, cowboy Calgary.  It is a good place too for lots of reasons but especially for its proximity to some very pretty hills    i am glad you had a good time, honeymoons are meant to be special but not so LONG... Almond, are you listening?  Come home.  I miss you.  

Have a lovely time with your dad Mash.

Hehehe two nicknames in one note.

m xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AOC -   Stick with the positivity my love.    Spotting is so common in early preg really, nearly all pregnant women get a bit.


----------



## hunyb (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi girls! 

Well I finally have my computer back (very long, boring and unecessarily irritating virus-related story!) so thought I would pop on and try to catch up after being away for so long.  Reading through only 4 pages I realise I have absolutely no chance of the catching up part so the personals are poor!....I had forgotten how fast this thread moves!

AOC - I've posted elsewhere but just wanted to send more      for you! Not sure if this means anything but I didn't have any symptoms at all (I still don't really) and maybe the spotting is implantation?   

Slycett - sorry to hear the job still sucks honey!  Any other irons in the fire?

sobroody - that clip was sooooo cute! Although I may spend the rest of the day on youtube looking for similar clips now which I've been known to waste a perfectly good weekend doing!

Hi to Malini, RC&RH, Nix, LJ, leona, donkey, ally, jersey, driver, laura, heaps, magsa, pix and undoubtedly all the lovely people I've rudely missed!  


As well as my computer being knackered I must confess there are a couple of other reasons I haven't been on here for a while.  As some of you may remember, I started my new doctorate the day before ET and literally haven't stopped since.  I've been on a really long teaching block where we don't get access to computers any more       so I've had some serious withdrawal symptoms! When I get home from uni I am usually so unbelievably tired I couldn't have gone online even if I'd had a computer! 

Secondly, I was also thinking back to the times when it all seemed so hopeless for me and DH to get pg and when people posted their happy news on FF although I was always soooo happy for them (my good side), I couldn't deny that there was still a small part of me (an uncharitable dark side I don't usually like to acknowledge!) that felt even more sorry for myself and wished it had been me instead. Shameful behaviour I know but I hope understandable. The coward I am, I didn't want to cause anyone any more pain than we already face day in and day out with IF probs. There is also part of me that doesn't really want to commit anything in writing in case things don't work out - like writing it down might jinx things!    I know.  

So anyway, as for me and my news,  well I'm now 9 weeks +1 day pg and feeling like I've been anaethetised for large parts of the day (first trimester fatigue no one warned me about).  I won't go on about it except to say I hope and pray that everyone on here will be so lucky as we've been (god that's sounds way more smug than it did in my head but I can't think of a way to write it without sounding cheesey!). I'm also so grateful that I had all of you to turn to when things seemed hopeless - I seriously don't think I would have been able to cope without the unconditional support you all kindly offered.  You're all worth your weight in gold.     . 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

dear all

oh dear oh deary me.... I last posted nearly three weeks ago and said I'd try to be around more regularly for a while, then I go quiet (and don't even manage to logon - I haven't had  chance to sneak on and even follow what's been happening!) with no explanation. So, very sorry, and explanation now follows: 
broke ankle in three places weekend of last posting; in hospital for plate and pin op and discharged after 4 nights, parents at home to provide assistance for first week home, forgot about having windows overhauled the week after (therefore much moving of furniture, breezy days and of course just as I am getting used to how much in advance I have to prepare to actually get to the bathroom my period starts the day they have removed the bathroom window.... Luckily I have nice neighbours (my flat is on the first floor, and steps are a bit of a challenge - have now managed them a couple of times, and last time all on my own!)).

I only fell down half a dozen steps - but clearly landed badly. I am also now emerging from the fog of maximum dose painkillers. Can concentrate enough to read whole paragraphs at a time, so hopefully will be able to follow what's happening here. My second experience of NHS in recent months - again all staff efficient and professional, mainly very busy and often taken up with medical 'solutions' to problems (eg you are taking anti-depressants, so we have to give you x as painkiller, which may cause constipation therefore we instantly prescribe movicol (laxative) but don't have any eg high fibre breakfast cereal, or even possibility through menu of reaching 5 a day fruit and veg (even following the vegetarian menu!), and actually don't even get the depressant you are prescribed until the day before you are discharged...)

Anyway, I'd better go and read back a while, to see what I have missed.

love to all and will try to do some personals later
Elinor xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Back from the Big Breakfast  

Huny B !!!!! - what fantastic news hunny   can I be the first to give you one of these            - so very pleased for you - and God bless you for your words - I know its difficult some times but we are always here for you love - I had to take a lot of months off myself - even from ff - and came back to the open arms and warmth of this lot because we all 'get it' and understand - so please dont feel anything other than fabulous and loved    


Hi Elinor    - lovely to hear from you again - owch on the ankle front yikes !! 

Malini - he he he on the Spuds n Mash   - Calgary girl hey - meant to be gorgeous there too - really hope me and DH get back to Canada - we just saw a deal over brekkie in the paper for Banff - thinking of trying to save pennies for a couple of years time  

If your friend could check out Shady Grove for me it would be great - if its not too much trouble though - we will be doing DE next year if the next IVF doesnt work - on that bit I'm certain though scared etc but Id rather have the homework done as a back up if you know what I mean - hey - we could keep her 'report' and circulate it to the girls here - I'm sure there's others here who would benefit from her reccy too - what do you think ?


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

see that bit in my last post when I said that I could now concentrate enough to read whole paragraphs? I begin to doubt whether it is true at all. I have only covered the first 4 pages of this thread, let alone catching up on the bits i missed before this week. 
Anyway, 
Skybreeze - hi, not sure if I have said hello yet and thank you for being the one (or one of the ones) who sort us out with new threads and updates etc. It is much appreciated!
Kate - hope things are going ok with work - and you have the same idea of cookies that I do - if you can't eat them what is the point?
Heapey - your nana sounds lovely. I lost my last grandmother last year, but my grandad is also 96. Haven't filled him in on IF problems (nana knew and was sympathetic), but just hope he will welcome grandchild (when it happens) however it gets here.
Anna of C sending     and     to you. Hope you can soon join the PR bumps club - good to see we have quite a few at the moment.
Lightweight, RC and RH - hope you are all doing well and taking care. Hope the fatigue isn't too debilitating - hit me like a truck -I know they say you get tired first trimester, but just how tired it is possible to be I had no idea. 
Ally -   for your natural miracle to happen soon.
AnneG - hope you have friends who don't ask you on horrid hen weekends. Not surprising you feel miserable with that sort of thing happening to add to your fun at the moment. Hope 2010 gives you much more to look forward to and be positive about, and that you enjoy the Christmas get together with people who understand and won't ask insensitive questions or make you sleep on the sofa!
Malini - thank you for the IKEA story - I would never go again if that happened to me! I understand how you feel about that 'left out at christmas' feeling. I have 5 nieces and nephews now, only had two when I started that treatment journey, and I keep thinking 'will I ever get there?' 'Will they all be too old to play with new cousin(s) by the time I get to have any?'. Will I just feel like a failure and a spare part again next year? Had so been hoping things would be different, when I managed to get pregnant, but the m/c sadness keeps on going. Having said that, my family have been great at the moment - one of my nephews thought breaking my ankle might be an opportunity for a career change - if docs have to cut up my leg, why don't they just give me a wooden one and I can be pirate!? Much more fun that social work, and I might get to find treasure, too....
Little Jen - how are you keeping? how far along are you now? (for those of us existing in the outer darkness that is not yet on ********). It is always good to read your posts. I hope all is well, and am pleased the twins christening went well.
Laurab - still impressed you ever manage to post, with the chiplets to take care of. Hope all is well.
Tropifruiti - not spoken before but (a) hello and (b) hope root canal stuff was ok (I am still catching up - if I don't do posts as I go along I will forget everything, so I realise you may have posted updates already)
To Purps, Popsi, sobroody, Sam, Nix, Pixie, Leola, Miranda, Jerseyspuds, Beachy, Mag108 and anyone and everyone I have missed out - hope all is well and will try to catch up a bit more later. Now need to go and put foot up for a while....
Love and luck to all
Elinor xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

RC forgot to say than you for this ;

_Spuds - why not do a tandem tx straight away? Of am I being thick? Where were you going to do your second tx? There is another clinic in South Cyprus (Pedios) that is apparently offering 3 goes with DE for 7500 euros or your money back. (Just to add to the confusion - sorry )_

Now got Shady Grove Jinmed and Pedios as options - really happy with that - gonna keep me occupied for ages  - I think we want to do just one more IVF with OE to see what happens at the Lister and then a tandem after if needed me thinks - all going to happen by hook or by crook 2010 - not that I'm a target freek or anything lol    Hows you and RH - hope you are having a lovely chilled wkend xxxxxxxx

Nix some  for you

Kate some  for you too

and  for Heaps n Popsi n Pix n all

Am now eating cake after big breakfast and watching crap on telly - wot a fatty  diet starts (again) next week !

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Do you remeber me    

I can't log in at work anymore cos we are in an open plan office and my screen is visible to EVERYONE!!  
TBH even if that wasn't the case I just simply don't have time to do anything else but sort things out at the moment  Boy I earn my money! 
Things are going well but there is still loads and loads to do. I did a huge job of reprimanding staff but my next mission is to sort out the owner which will be a challange! Honestly though she fricking needs to sort herself out! No structure whatsoever in the agency and it's all her fault! Anyway, I won't bore you with this on a Saturday afternoon.  

The restaurant is making me nervous. I went there last week and made the payment for our food and gave them a list of drinks we'd like and asked them to let me know what the balance is to be paid and still haven't heard back after 6 emails and 3 phone messages!! I will not be happy if they haven't ordered our drinks and try to charge us the full amount rather than happy hour prices like they said they would !     I have everything in writing though, I doubt they'd be that stupid to mess me about!   

DH and I went to Dr G last week and had the last immune tests done   Let's see what other problems we have   I feel like giving up totally and moving on. Like Ally I'm off TCM now as well as I lost faith in Dr Z. She told me that I was perimenopausel when I started seeing her so no surprise my cycles are now longer! WTF are you doing to help then?? I have been drinking that cra.p since February so surely they should have made some difference by now? I could have used that money to keep lots of children safe/alive in Africa but instead I've been too fricking selfish to have my biological child.     

Anyway, sorry about ME post! I'll read back and catch up properly when i get chance.

Love you all and I really can't wait to meet you next week.   

Pix xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Pixie



So sorry that you are feeling so down at the moment.    

You obviously have a lot on at the moment and you deserve lots of thanks for organising the PR party.  You need to take some time for yourself and think through where you are going next with the children issue - there is nothing wrong with trying for a child as you have as much right to them as anyone else and it isn't your responsibility to look after other peoples. 

Hope that you can get yourself to a happier place soon.  

RH


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

Thinking of you too.    Hope that things are working out for the best.    

RH


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Pixie       Can't wait to give you a proper one on Friday. If there is anything I can do to help with chasing anything up, just let me know - don't forget I'm not at work at the moment and can do stroppy if needs be - although it sounds like you have everything down to a tee.  
Work sounds hectic - but it sounds like you are relishing the challenge - you can see now why they headhunted you.
I hope that Dr G comes up with solutions rather than more problems for you next week - and you are so not selfish to want your own biological child - it's the most natural thing in the world    

Spuds - make sure you apply for the free go at the Lister - you never know, it could be you      RH and I are having a fab weekend - more of later   Where abouts in Cyprus is your time share - we want to move there (North preferably because it's cheaper)

Elinor - those persos are amazing my lovely - so sorry to hear about your ankle - make sure when the plaster comes off that you get yourself to a decent physio - a colleague of mine had had to have her ankle repinned recently because the physio got it wrong - it is probably worth seeing a private one at the start just to see what progress they expect to be made so that when you have your NHS physio you can make sure it's happening - I'm not deliberately trying to scare you, I promise, but forewarned if forearmed.    

HunyB - lovely to see you again - you must be so glad to have your puter back - I think I would die without mine     Hope the doctorate is going well and that you are enjoying it. I have posted on the other thread as well    

Laura - hope your Dad's party goes well   What did you think to the Eastenders lot on CIN last night - I couldn't believe how glam Jane and Libby looked - and Lucas' MJ had me in hysterics  

Malini - thanks for the bus instructions - I have pm'd you back  

AOC -      and       for you, my lovely. Well done on wrapping the pressies - I am trying to do them as I buy them this year rather than leave them all to do at once at the last minute.

Kate  - at least no more c.ockhead to put up with for the rest of the weekend   - can't wait to do lunch on Tuesday   (and I'm then going to carry on to IKEA - all by myself    )

AnnaSB  - what a lovely week you have planned - and carrot cake is my favourite cake - scrummy yummy yummy. DHEA can increase testosterone levels so it might be worth having your testoserone tested regularly if you do take it. Weather here is sh*t as well.  

Mag - you have the most amazing social life - I am exhausted just watching you  

Leola - hope you and the lads have a lovely time at the advent fair. Glad the pm was useful  

Heaps - I think your plan with the house sounds spot on - something better will come up and if you are in a position where you don't have to sell first, then you will be in a really good position (says the ex estate agent ). Are you going to apply for the free Lister tx as well?   

RH and I have a friend coming to stay tonight who knew that I was going to Turkey for tx. We haven't told him our news but he has asked enough to guess!! We were supposed to be sorting out shower out today but instead RH ended up rearranging some furniture which has worked really well and looks so much better.

Strictly, X factor and I'm a celeb tonight - lots to record and watch tomorrow when friend has gone.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Pixie - flippin ec you have got it all going on at the minute love - l echo what RH says - dont you dare feel bad for wanting your children love - we are all going to get there one way or the other xxxxx   

Hey RH - send a wave to my DH who is watching me type over my shoulder  

Hi RC - will defo do the Lister freeby but I think our BMIs are bugg*erd ;(( - will try anyway xx - Cyprus we is in the south - Pathos - really lovely - going again next year 

Love to all 

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Evening gang,

Spuds - I'll ask her in her Christmas card note and tell her it just needs to happen sometime at the beginning of next year but not pronto.  Ok?  I like your plan and yes, you're right the info would suit many.

Elinor - A pirate would be fun - I bet no one asks you whether you have children!! (I am not making light though of that couple's plight) - strictly Peter Pan pirating I say.  So sorry about your ankle.  You REALLY didn't need that to happen.   for the Christmas left out feeling.

RC/RH - Oh what fun, you get to make an announcement.

Pixie - Dearest girl.  It has been a rough year for you with so many obstacles.  I hear what you say about African children and I've sposored a little boy in Paraguay to assuage my own guilt  about the ££££ I have thrown at this, so I would be lying to say your feelings are unfounded.  BUT what RH says is true.  We are told to chase our dreams and letting them go is contrary to every lesson in life.  It is very hard to fight that instinct and you sound like a smart, amazing woman who is used to putting in hard work to get results.  This whole game turns that ethic on its head, and it is so bewildering.  The way I see it, I have been spending that money on me.  I am a worthy investment for my own hard earned cash (and dh thinks so too).  It is our dream and we will do what we can because we need to believe we gave ourselves everthing we could.

Don't stress about the party - if they get things wrong - well you will have 19 of us to argue every point together.  And none of us expect anything except your company.  We are in the West End and can trapse into any bar, hotel lobby, cafe and have a brilliant time.  You have already done sooo much for us - you suggested it and look at the difference it has made to so many people's lives.

Happy Evenings all.  My Charlie (dog) is so disgusted with the weather that he went to sleep at 11am and  has not stirred since.  I don't blame him.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Spuds - Hope your DH liked the wave from RH - he had to explain it to me    

Malini - no announcements to friend - if he asks outright, which I don't think he will, I'll say I can't say anything yet    . Health professionals and FFers are still the only ones who have been told     Great what you've said to Pix about the party too hear hear.
Charlie is a very wise dog - has anywhere had decent weather today?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just calling in quickly to say HI to all you wonderful ladies (and of course the love RH)    no personals as not feeling too clever today feel a bit sick for some reason, DH thinks I have just been so stressed it has now caught up with me and made my M.E. flare up.. he is right of course but done tell him lol 

just to say

AofC.. it aint over till the fat lady sings.. and in not singing honey      

pix.. hope you ok sweets, dont try to do to much too soon in your job you need to look after yourself too darling, you will get your dream one day whatever way it takes xxx

kate and RC.. hope lunch was good (or will be good sorry cant remember if you have been or going this week) xxx 

love you all xxxxx..... SOOO much to watch tonight on tv, SCD, xfactor, I'm a celeb...ARRGGHHH !!!!


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

happy saturday everyone
What a miserable day !!! Never mind time to be able to read the past 2 days posts. Still having trouble retaining info though 

AOC here's wishing you     and   that it will all work out. We unfortunately live in one of the few areas that does not offer any free treatments, so at least you have given it your best shot ,so far. Never say never. Anyway i think our paths may have crossed earlier in the year. Do you dance with a the cockermouth clog team that wear floral? apron style dresses? If so i may have seen you at Ravensworth Folk Meet- i was there with my rapper sword team. If so - then small world!!  
Hope the rain has ceased too.

Elinor - hello, nice to speak to you too. tooth is much better now. Next appointment is in 2 weeks time.

Pixie -   hope life picks up. I am sure you will all have a great time next weekend and think about how much people are looking forward to just getting together- . the venue is, to a certain extent now, arbitary. You will all have a good time.  


Rc Thanks for the info for the Lister
Might look into giving that a go.Have to admit to have to look up where the lister actually was. 
Leola hope you are now getting into the christmas mood after your trip to the advent fair.

Loved CNI last night but miffed i missed the Peter Kay song.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Tropi






RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies  

How are we all on this cold dark p1ssing it down with rain satday evening?    

Popsi have you opened the beer yet hunny? Me and **** are meeting for lunch on tuesday she is doing a very good job at keeping me same while im still working with c.ockhead features.  Hope u feel better soon sweetheart     

Pixie woo hoo hunny cant wait to meet you either sweetheart    Glad ur having a good time at work and try not to worry too much about the meal and drinks hunny.  We will all have a fab time just meeting each other and being together, nothing could possibly spoil it      Hey!!!!!! you aint selfish either you daft bugger whats wrong with wanting ur own biological child hunny   

Ally hunny so much going on for you sweetheart   cant wait to meet you next for a real        at last

**** y once again sweetie thank you so much for keeping me sane this week      

Elinor b.loody hell hun we cant leave you alone for a minute can we    Really glad u are being taken of hope ur ok sweetheart    

Malini thanx for the txt hun, i soooooo enjoy a latte and a cake   Dont blame charlie for sleeping, even lewis hasnt bothered doing a dance for his walk tonight   

Spuds pointless starting a diet next week hunny, especially with the amount of food and booze we are gonna consume next friday   

Aofc hope that spotting has stopped and it was just twit and [email protected] settling in        

Nix hope ur ok too sweetheart        

LW i have not done very well on the painting today i've only managed half a ceiling   

Sorry i cant remember anything else my mind has gone all blonde  

Helly annosob anne laura mira heapey hunyb sweetpea anne steph tracey rh donks purps mag lj leola tropi veda and everyone else.   

Had enough of painting for today, i hate doing ceilings  much rather paint colour    Felt like i have been losing the plot the last few days, really hate my job soooooo much, just wish the cfe would hurry up and go through cannot wait to leave that horrible place i have never hated a job so much as this one    Hopefully only another couple of weeks and i can go, not sure im even gonna bother working my notice    Cant wait for next friday wooooohoooooooo and i have bought new porn shoes omg they are so high im sure im gonna topple forward, amy have to pack a pair of black ballerina pumps just in case


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kate.. yes beer opened LONG ago lol.. rugby day today    ... sorry your job is sh!t honey, i would not work the notice is i was you xxx hope scott managed ok on the ladder


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pops       yes no accidents this time thank god    Cannot wait till this lounge is finished with new curtains up and new rug down   

We are having chinese tonight   scottie running a bath then im gonna get my lovely warm banky and snuggle down on the sofa to watch tele all night


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Popsi - great result for your guys - I particularly enjoyed the try where one of the players shoved Shane Williams over the tryline    

Kate - it is my pleasure - I wouldn't even be on here if you hadn't pulled me out of lurksville back in August.       You're very brave with the porn shoes - I'm opting for very sensible shoes I'm afraid (but they have got a bit of a heel cos my trousers are too long otherwise  )

Tropi - the Lister is in Chelsea next to where the Chelsea Flower Show takes place each year.

Not sure if I'll be able to get on again later - friend is arriving soon     - so have a lovely evening everyone


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

did someone mention Edward? ahhhhh sigh...... waiting for New Moon to come out over here 

Thanks for the encouragement re the running and weight loss - I am hoping it is the case of developing muscle - i still have LOT to lose!

*LW* thanks for asking after my dad - he's doing a lot better - in fact he's coming over in 2 weeks which will be nice. How's you and your ickle bump?

*Pix* and *Ally* - big hugs to you both   Pix are you enjoying your new job? Ally how's your dad doing?

*AofC* - keeping all crossed it's implantation spotting and *Nix* everything crossed for you too   

Hmm think that's probably the extent of my personals at the moment - struggle to keep up with you all 

hello to everyon i have missed (which is a lot  sorry guys 

xxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

slycett said:


> Evening ladies


I'll rise above that!   



slycett said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> .... even lewis hasnt bothered doing a dance for his walk tonight


Now that takes me back!  Our dog used to do that when he got excited about something or was just plain desparate. Sadly our dog is now departed    and now that I'm old I've started doing the same .....    

RH


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Rh - you're quality.  I just laughed out loud in my empty flat - sorry Charlie, not entirely empty!  

Kate - we'll have to carry you down my stairs, they are those wrought iron ones that like to trap heels


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** y im sure by the end of the night my flatties will be on hun, wonder how many xmas decs im gonna end up wearing/pinching bu the end of the night      

RH my sincere apologies mr **** y    Lewis's party trick is turning circles whenever he gets excited (which is quite often) his other party trick, which was humping small children, he no longer does thankfully after getting my friends two children to spray him water whenever he tried it     Must admit tho he had me stitches the other day when performing circles on the stairs stepping up them backwards to perform yet more cirlcles down two steps back up again for more circles   

Wooo hooooo helly zuri where the b.loody hell u bin hiding      

Malini s'ok hun, i'll just slide down the banister    (or maybe i'll just wear me flatties )


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

RH
Du bist ein Engel (angel) What a super star thanks for posting the vid. It was great about to show it to DH. Great to see Windy Miller in there. If you want a laugh then look up the windy miller adverts for quaker oats on you tube - i am not as techinally able as you otherwise would have put a link-  they are very funny especially the one with the swedish uncle ' in the nid'   
Thanks again!!! what a swift response.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Tropi

You mean this one?






To embed them all you need to do is copy the url, press the







button in the Post Reply area and paste the url in.

**** y and I really enjoyed the one that you suggested!     

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

rh loved it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

awww i love windy miller !!!.... RC.. yes it was a great try, keeps my DH happy when they win and especially when shane scores    men .. they are so easy to please lol

rh.. i said hello to you and you ignored me   ... RC... punish him please


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

While you're busy socialising, watching fun tv and generally having Saturday norma no mates here is writing an essay.  It is all rather relevant to us, so I thought I'd do a little research and ask what you think if you care to share.  Here goes:

Do you think we should use the eggs of aborted fetuses to help infertile couples to have babies? Why and what would you say to those who disagree?

And no RH I won't commit any crimes of academia promise!

And hunyb, I forgot to say welcome back to you and your precious bundle.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crikey Mallini i cant answer that one hunny    I have not long got used to the idea of using donor eggs myself, so i'll be honest and say i dont know so i really cant answer.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you.  That's great. I am thinking about it all too, and it is wrecking my head but very interesting because so many gut reactions vs sensible conclusions - interesting about what you say re diabetes Heaps.  Ta both, you"re off the hook and can go back to Saturday eve


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Malini - thanx hunny   For some reason i am of the thinking that if it was me or one of my family/friends who could be helped with an illness through an aborted fetus then maybe not so bad, but to take the eggs from the fetus just makes me shiver.    BUT tbh the thought of having donor eggs a couple of years ago also made me shiver, how time changes us and our expectations of what we will be happy to do hey


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooh, that's a toughy, Malini.  Quite apart from all the other issues, I think there are some challenges with informed consent with that one.  In organ donation, it's the donor that gives consent, isn't it?  Does the feotus count as an organ, and so the mother is able to give consent?  Or does her right of consent only extend to deciding the fate of the baby, not its eggs?

But then, in the case of child donors, its the next of kin that give consent... hmmmm.

Urk, that one's making my head spin.   

Tropi!  Yes I dance with Belfagan!  But I'm not sure I remember something at Ravensworth... may have been last time I was having tx.  Where's your rapper side based?  Did you go to the World Record thing at Scarborough?  Oh, unless you mean Ravenglass?  Were you with that fab rapper side that had a competition-winning dance they specialised in?  Because, if so, you ROCKED!

Thanks for the love, folks.  I'm holding it together, but feeling very shaky.  I don't quite know what to do for the best.  Do I carry on as normal?  Go to bed (not gonna happen for any length of time!)  Go to work on Mon?  Call the clinic on Mon?  Just wish I knew what I was dealing with, you know?

Of course you know.    Gah.  Head's a mess.

Every time I take a breath and think, "okay, I've had no pain and no show for an hour or two, maybe...." something starts up again.  It's just spotting and cramps, but the last one started like this.

Anyway.  Only sensible solutionis to take it a bit at a time.  And nowI'm off to bed.

PS - Joe sang up a storm.  That is a QUALITY voice.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anna         for u sweetheart, sleep tight im     for you. Yep Joe did sing up a storm what a brilliant lad he is


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Bit tipsey....

Pix - You are a star. Can't wait for a cuddle next week

AOC -  

HUn - Welcoem back..  fantasic 

Malini - My gut would say no.... BUT I haven't looked into it or given it much thought.

Pops - How are you dong?

Ah can't think of anything else!  

Love you alll!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think, Malini, as I do with lots of seemingly important moral dilemmas, is: Who, exactly, does it hurt? And does it help anyone?

I'm struggling to think who would be hurt directly. And it's easy to see who would be helped.

Would the foetus not be aborted but for this? No. Isn't it good that something wonderful came of something negative? I'm not saying that abortion is a negative thing to do, just that people who have them are in a position where they feel they have to do it, which is negative for them.

One of my very best friends emotionally confessed she had had an abortion years earlier, worrying that I would find it hard to take. But you couldn't bring unwanted children into the world as a thinking person. Our struggles with infertility isn't anything to do with a right-to-life debate.

Yes, it's probable it would involve a late abortion. But you still wouldn't be able to stop that abortion happening by taking a moral stance against using that foetus's eggs. Just as a terrible and untimely death allows others to live on with organ donations - you could not, as an organ recipient, say I can't have this kidney because of the circumstances of the donor's death.

Gawd - I only meant to say hi! Erm...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi miranda    

Hiya laura hope ur not gonna get drunk next friday and embarras everyone    Oh no   thats me im talking about again


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No Katie-of-mine - that would be me! Esp with my boob frock on. At least, if it dyes ok. I've had it years, and I've got other frocks, but I just wanna wear this one again and it's gone a bit off-colour.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I start drinking really fast then stop suddenly when I realise I can't see so well.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont normally stop until i start seeing two of the same person or keep banging into people, chairs, tables, falling down stairs, wondering into middle of road barefoot etc         Hey frock'll be fine hun what colour u doin it?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

awwww .. wish i was coming !!!    you girlies make sure you take lots of pics


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pink! It's kind of dusky pink now, but my problem is that it's got a 100% polyester inner and a silk outer, both of which are hard to dye or I'd have done it black. Polyester is impossible to dye, so i figure if I do it hot pink the two pinks will work together...

It's Ben de Lisi and I love it so. But I can't wear it again without doing something to it.

I'll have to wear a tank top over it or something to calm it down for the Tube.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo mir pink   one of my fave colours.  Calm it down     No way lady we're on a night out girl, dont go all demure on me please      Just hope everyone can understand the way i talk  

Pops we will take loads of pics hunny i promise you, and dont forget me and **** y gonna meet up with u in stratford soon


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah - just toning it down for getting about Londres! Once in the restaurant I will be Boob Lady.

Pops, get yer Welsh **** to London. No excuses!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mir im thinking o doin a detour and kidnapping her on the way on down hunny    

Pops sure we would be able to fit you in sweetie, cant u swing it somehow


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hunyb - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!     

Malini - ooh that's a tough one. Would the eggs be taken after it was aborted? I am pro choice but would never be able to go through an abortion myself and the thought of it does make me sad, especially when you can see a hb as early as 5.5 weeks. I suppose something good could come out of it, but its a bit of an oximoron...life coming out of death of an embryo/fetus. 

Pix - don't worry, if they give us any hassle, they will have all of us to contend with! Sorry you are feeling pants     Now how you feel. Have spent a fortune on accupunture over the past 2 years and it hasn't helped me have a baby   but it has helped me stay relatively sane. Problem is I don't think chinese medicine is geared up to help with immune problems. If the herbs were making your cycles even longer then that's not good....especially considering how much she charges!  

RH - very good    

Evening all

A bit tipsy, had a glass of prosecco, 1/2 a bottle of amarone, desert wine + a digestif at the italian! I had venison...felt bad about eating deer as its so cute but it was delicious! We also stocked up on some amazing cheese (Zita would NOT approve) fresh pecerino, and truffle aged pecerino and an extra v olive oil which was only pressed 3 weeks ago! 

Must get to bed. BIL + new gf round late am. Will need to hoover up dog hair and try to look presentable... 5ft6 and a size 8....jeez tell me that's not normal! Maybe she had an overactive thyroid as I am told she is a foodie??

Night night

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies (there you go Popsi, a bit of punishing for you know who!!!)

AOC -         that things are OK with you this morning and sending loads of        and       to you.

Nix -        for you too my lovely - no point is asking if you have tested early - we know the answer to that    

AnnaSB - your meal last night sounded superb - I have to say, Bambi does taste lovely, doesn't it   I can assure you that 5'6'' and size 8 is NOT NORMAL - and I bet she's really nice and pretty as well - I hate her already      

Kate - I'll join you on the kidnapping front - we'll plan it on Tuesday   I wish recognised the signs to stop me drinking - I normally have to stop because everyone else has b*ggered off    . Still, I am looking forward to being stone cold sober and taking loads of incriminating pictures     

Mir - That dress sounds gorgeous - you are going to look so glam      at the thought of a tank top over it though.

Laura - fab post my lovely   - hope the head is OK this morning  

Heaps - hope you and DH had a good evening  

Popsi - I cannot believe RH ignored you - it will be my pleasure to punish him. I shall go for a mixture of humiliation on here and general meanness - I think I shall make him sit through the X factor today - any other suggestions will be gratefully received        

Zuri - fab that you will be seeing your Dad soon - what a great early Christmas for you   

Tropi  - that Windy Miller advert is hilarious - thanks for the suggestion.   

Malini - I hope the essay is going well - I love writing things like that, because there is no right or wrong answer, it's just how well you can justify your arguments. For what it's worth, here are my views. If the foetus had been aborted because it is an unwanted pregnancy then I cannot see why any part of it cannot be used to help someone else in anyway possible - be it research, stem cells, eggs, etc. And I think that if someone goes down that route then they should be aware that that will happen unless they specifically refuse to let it happen. At least that way the foetus has had some purpose (that's the wrong word, but I hope you know what I mean). If the foetus has been aborted for medical grounds and was a wanted child then I think it would be very much the decision of the parents as to whether ot not they wished this to happen, in the same way that organ donation works. The next interesting point then to consider is would it be the mother, the father, or both that have to give the permission - as far as I'm aware a father has no right over an unborn child at present - I am willing to stand corrected on that though. Wow, deep thinking first thing in the morning - my brain is wide awake now.

We had a lovely evening with our friend last night - he is so lovely - his girlfriend died of cancer 6 years ago (before we knew him) and he is just such a lovely bloke - the sort that you can have a hug from without worring about wandering hands IYKWIM. He didn't ask outright but just kept asking me how I was with a glint in his eye     RH had some quite a lot of wine (he has only been drinking beer recently to support me ) so he got quite merry and very snorey (there you go Popsi!!). I am not sure what time either of them will surface - I guess I have a couple of hours to myself yet.

At least it has stopped raining here - I am hoping we might get the shower sorted today.

    to all the fab Team PR ladies     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi lovelies - and snorey RH!  

Wish I was the sort of woman who has to worry about men's wandering hands....  Hey, the only way men's hands wander on me is away....      

I'm still spotting.  Little worse this morning, then calmed down again.  It's not worsening, but it's not getting better either.  If things were 'normal' a/f would be due on Mon.

I think I'm just going to do what feels right, not panic about what the 'right' thing is to do.  So I'm going to carry on as normal, make a decision about work on Mon morning, and if it gets bad enough for me to need my prescription meds, I'll call the clinic and ask them what they think.

Now I'm going to play Attack of ********, try and conquer Numidia in Rome:Total War, and then do boiled eggs and a crossword for breakfast.  

I promise I'll be a little less slef-absorbed soon.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello my lovelies

Long time no speak. I finally buit the bullet and purchased myself a shiny new Toshiba laptop as I was bereft without FF.

I haven't a hope in hell of catching up on all the goss over the past month or so. I have been getting updates from Anne and Beachy though  

RC - I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you gorgeous. That is the best news I've had in ages. You so deserve this.      Please make sure you take extra special care of you and precious cargo xxxxx

AOC - Hello gorgeous hang in there kiddo   

Beachy - How are you this morning Mrs Bump? Bet you are aching like hell today.

Anne   How are you sweetie. Had a nice weekend? 

LW - How's you and bump?

Well girls I had a mental week last week, I had to go on a management residential course last week. All levels of management at Bupa have to go on this course and oh boy did I know about it when I got there!! It was like being on the Apprentice for a full four days. I was bl**dy exhausted when I got back. 
What's happening with us....Well we've decided that given our results we need a bit of time to ourselves to get our heads around things. Paul is doing his usual of sticking his head firmly in the sand and hoping that our problems will magically go away...Doh!! I think I am going to try and arrange to go to Athens in March and then again in April for the LIT treatment and then i will need to have 2 lots of IVIG just before we cycle again. Think we're going to go for the dual cycle in Cyprus in May/June time. For now, we're going to go awaya for my birthday weekend in december to a place called Hawkness Grange which is near Scarborough and then just have a nice Christmas and New Year and maybe go away for a few weeks in January on a nice holiday. Think Paul and I desperately need some time together.

 to Driver (not sure when you are back off your jollies chick), Zuri, Malini, Mirra, Laura, Steph, Heapy, Purple, Ally, Pix, Nix, Anna,kate and all the rest of team PR. Missed you all guys xxx

Anyway my lovelies got to go and get myslef ready as I am off baby visiting today. Off home to Winsford to see one of my old schoold friends' baby no 4. Its going to be a tough but lovely day.
Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Annasob Thats defo not normal by foodie she prob means a lettuce leaf a raddish thin cow    I've told you just keep mentioning cyclops    

Morning **** y looking forwarding to tuesday sweetheart, we will get the kidnapping of popsi sorted together with a ransom note for her dh    

Aofc sweetheart       im really hoping and      here for hunny, but ur right hun, u've just gotta do whatever feels right for you at the time.     

Heaps Im hoping to hand my notice in within the next couple of weeks, i certainly aint gonna be working there over xmas if i can help it, just the thought of having to go there tomorrow is making me feel depressed    

Hello swinny lovely to have you back hunny     

Suppose id better carry on with painting the ceiling    Did half of it yesterday before the light went, looked at it this morning and yep the bloody things gonna need two coats   i hate painting ceilings


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Popsi

Sorry to appear rude by ignoring you, but I normally enjoy my punishment.      

For some reason my head hurts this morning .....  

AoC      for you.

Slycett - pity Lewis can't strap a paint brush to his tail and run round in circle to paint the ceiling.  Guess you need to have a taller dog next time or put your porn shoes on him.    Actually, thinking about it, how do you reach the ceiling?    Changing the subject, you can't kidnap Popsi on Friday otherwise I'll have no company (whoops   let the cat out the bag now).

Got to go, apparently I need to start in the shower now.  Not sure whether that means I smell or I've got to fit this replacement fitting in the other one.   

RH  

PS Malini - I think that although men's rights currently end at the orgasm, as we continue to have responsibilities we should be involved in the choices.  I am unhappy with the idea of using any parts of a foetus for anything on the basis that there might be some pressure to produce them purely for that reason.  I think it is analogous to the "saviour siblings" debate.  Surely if they can extract eggs from a foetus they could also recover eggs from RTA victims etc in the same way that they can other organs?


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

RH how funny!! It doesn't matter how many times i have seen those adverts they are still v. funny.    Even more embarrassing is the fact i got the title wrong and the country wheer uncle guba is from!! Hey hey , never mind. sorry head is hurting - is it self inflicted!!!   have just read RC's post again - i see it was self inflicted!!! 

RC - glad you all had a lovely evening. Those sort of friends are the best!!   Glad all is well with you both    . Get him on to that shower.

AOC- sending you lots of    . Despite confusing you totally over the name of the place - yes it was Ravensglass and yes it was us. We are based in Durham. What a scorcher that weekend was.

Slycett hope it all works out with work  

Off out today . DH is cooking a big breakfast - yumm!!
lots of love to all


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, Tropi!  I remember you were from Durham, now, because it's a favourite place of mine.    Honestly, we thought you were the best rapper side we'd seen.    Blimey it was hot, but a lovely weekend, riding on the ratty and dancing here and there.  Fab!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

RH, our doglet tried to help with our painting in the summer ans she still has a streak of pink in her tail  

Pixie nohut, we expected nothing less from you, well done for starting as you mean to go on with your new company! Remind me not to apply for a job with you as my boss  

Hello Elinor, great to see you back. Really sorry to hear about your ankle  

Kate, at least you can see the light at end of the tunnel with handing in your notice, just think of the money you are getting from him at the end of each week to spur you into tolerating him  

AnnaSausage,     it's just a break through bleed and they are settled in now   

Hello Swinny lovely, lovely to see you have a plan and a couple of nice breaks in there with DH. I hope you get lots of tlc and cuddles to prepare you for your tx journey next year   

Heaps, you are so organised! I just looked to see what the quickest recipe was for dinner tonight, anything more than 10 mins preparation was discarded   chicken casserole it is.

Malini, I would be against using aborted foetuses for infertility treatment unless it was an opt-in consent, no-one should be forced to be an egg donor, it's such an emotional and personal decision.

RC, are you still sick? I think you have a scan next week?  

Good luck stuffing BIL's GF today with cake AnnaSB  

Popsi   how's the kitty now?

Laura, are the chippers better now?  

Morning Mir and Tropi  

Any sniff of a second line yet Nix?  

Hello to everyone else  

Went to Ikea yesterday and bought the utility room units, hooray. They're being delivered on Monday so there's a prospect of having all the boxes unpacked by Christmas for the first time in nearly 3 years yippeee! 

LW x x x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 

Phew gotta have a ickle break i am pooped  

RH oh how i wish lewis could paint. tbh he is really good and will go and lie anywhere there is a bit of space    He was lay asleep curled up on the folded up rug fast asleep till abpout 5mins ago when i opened a pkt of shortbread, needles to say there is now a puddle of dribble on the floor by my side  

LW woo hoooo all the boxes open, well done girl   we still got boxes unopened in the loft from when we moved in 4 and half years ago   

Tropi hope u evnjoyed ur breakfast, im jealous  

Oh well cant do a lot till scottie gets back have sent him for one of those extendable poles for the roller cos its killing me poor ickle fat knees getting up and down that ladder


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Good afternoon kind women and RH!

It is true you are all kind, but it is also true that you're a very clever group too.  Thank you for all your help.  I have just structured a debate essay from your pros and cons (and RH, that's an interesting line that I had not thought up at all and neither have a lot of the luminaries).  Your input is remarkable because despite our obvious bias there is still so much balance and consideration to what you've said.  I sometimes think I would go along with anything to get myself out of this hell, but the reality is that although I feel desperate I still have a strong ethical framework that is changing always but not bending out of shape just because I don't like my predicament.  Personally, I am still undecided on this topic but that is why I chose to write on it to see where I get.  You have helped me so much.

Swinny - It is lovely to have you back.

Popsi - There is room for you at my flat, so if a last minute jaunt strikes you then you are welcome.  If not, next time.

AOC -     You are so smart and honest about your emotions.  I learn and feel a enormous connection with you from your posts, and like Heapey said - that contribution means as much to us as I hope it helps you.  Enjoy your morning where you can.

ASB - Bet your cake will be great.  I am all in a dither because my Portuguese cousins are coming for dinner on Thursday, and if I were you it would be no hassle.  I envy your kitchen confidence.

Mir - Oh BDL - I am envious of that too!!!  Hope the dye job goes to plan.

Kate - Ceiling painting is hard work.  The arm strain makes me realise how hard hairdressing must be, let alone decorating!!  I am glad Scottie has gone to get stuff to help.  

LW - Oh how exciting, all your stuff where you want it.  This nesting must be very therapeutic.

Tropi - How's the tooth?

Heapey - Have a look at www.haveababy.com and ivf connections if you are interested in US clinics.

RC/RH - So pleased you had a fun night in with your friend.  This is the perfect weather for staying home and being warm and merry! 

Nix - Neverending     not another early morning today I hope.

Off to flex my writing muscle.  Cheers again to all of you for your input; it has been like having a tutor group at some posh Uni.  Hiya to everyone in Team PR.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello mallini sweetheart   happy writing hunny hope we didnt all confuse too much     

Im such a blonde bimbo sometimes, of course i've still got loads to do i can start putting the second coat on the walls


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Not confused at all Kate, inspired though - and for that I am grateful.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies and RH (although i guess not fully forgiven lol)

just flying through to say HI to you all.. busy busy busy today shampooing carpets etc so dog in my Mothers and we off for lunch down there soon ready to start again when we get home, then next week MAYBE will put christmas tree up  

huge      for you all xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

hello folks
Another laaaaaaaaazy sunday. What can I do, there's food to cook, and FF to catch up on!
Malini: I am afraid I dont have the brain on me today to handle such ethical dilemmas. My gut response comes from my buddhists sensibilities. Not taking the not given. 

Must dash and get the chicken out of the oven....xxx and back later


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome back Swinny! 

Hi everyone 
I'm shattered and a bit hung over! Was up at 7.30am, hoovering up dog hair, icing the cake and making myself look presentable (difficult when you have huge bags under your eyes!), and guess what they didn't show! DH called  and texted bil at 11.30, no answer. Got a call at at midday to say they'll pop in at 2pm   ^

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

anna     how b.loody annoying and rude

malini glad u were inspired by hunny we aim 2 please  

almost done one wall have asked scottie to skive day off 2moz to finish ceiling    Cant wait to put new curtains up and rug down, must go shopping soon for new cushions and nik naks obviously  

Hi popsi hun  

Mags i cant wait to have a lazy sunday


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh, that's bad behaviour, Anna!      Hope you have a nice time with them, anyway, when they get there.

Malini, you made me sniffle.    Thank you.  It feels tremendously safe to be honest about how I feel here - and I'm not always good at doing that elsewhere because I tend to feel I've got to either justify my feelings or tone them down/excuse them.  People who don't suffer from IF don't get the severity of the impact, really.  Still no significant change in symptoms.  I'm taking paracetemol off and on, just so I'm not analysing every twinge.

Husband has a friend round playing war games - I'm going to join in in a mo (because they've got a game that requires 3 players!)   I like Husband's game days.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Kate - won't Lewis chew on your rug? Benj wrecked an old rug. We have a lovely wool rug which was a wedding pressie, but I daren't put it down! 

Anna    it could be implantation so I am still saying   on your behalf. ENjoy the game!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Annasob no hun lewis is great the only thing he ever chewed up was his own brush and we'd only had him about 2 weeks then.  However food wise he has eaten a corned beef and tomato sandwich off a side table, a burger of the bbq, endless bread rolls off the bbq table, a loaf of bread off the worktop, and the remains of a chicken tikka massala, lamb bhuna, rice, chips, popadoms and naan bread.  I also once had to wrestle a baguette off him that he was tring tp pinch out one of the shopping bags, he's definately a character


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

sobroody1 said:


> won't Lewis chew on your rug?


              

Our dog also stole anything edible that he could get his paws or fangs onto. His party trick was to chew up the annual postcard reminder that we got from the V E T S for his booster jab.  Unfortunately, after the first time we realised what he was doing as the rest of the time he left the post alone (except for when people put food samples in the postbox )   

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rural Hick said:


> sobroody1 said:
> 
> 
> > won't Lewis chew on your rug?


       

i have just seen the double meaning of that


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Gang

RH - What a Wave    He hasnt seen it yet but I'll show him when Dad goes home - they are both down the pub now and given my hangover I'm staying put n cooking roast mmmmmm

Malini Hi - would be great if your mate could do that in the New Year xxxxx

Re your essay - unfortunately I can comment from experience - I really wouldnt have wanted my terminated foestus to be used for egg donation even in my predicament  - I had an abortion 10 years ago and to be honest - its taken 10 years to get over it - I assumed my infertility was punishment for what I have done - its taken a lot of psychobabble to put me straight but I can honestly say that the grief I felt for my termination was worse than anything I have felt in my life and worse even that what Im going through now  - so hard because for me I was doing what was best for that child - it would have had such an awful life and even now - even if we never have a biological child as awful as it sounds I would much rather be in this position but with my gorgeous DH than have been a single mum with a child I could never love - whose father was a drug addict - nasty spot of work and now dead n buried - still makes my skin crawl....

So weird because it was a one night stand with this dodgy ex boyfriend on millenium night - no sex for a year - one night and that was it - I even took the morning after pill and it didnt work !!!  - what is worse is that on the NHS they make you wait until around 10 weeks so that they definately get the foetus and the whole time it is growing in side of you and your body is changing - morning sickness sore boobs the works - I had no idea about the heartbeat and when they told me I was physically sick but they make you wait so long which is disgusting and its nothing short of torture. 

And here I am struggling to get preggers - life chucks some sh*t at us sometimes hey !

Hope I havent offended anyone with my rant - I feel so guilty sometimes about it because we are all trying so bl**dy hard to get pregnant - but emotionally if you have had a termination you always carry that foetus in your heart and from my experience I would not want them to be used for DE - even in my predicament 

Flippin ec - really gone for it sorry girls - on a more lighthearted note I am busy burning dinner so better leg it  - will catch you later

Loads of love n hugs to all
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

slycett said:


> Rural Hick said:
> 
> 
> > sobroody1 said:
> ...


How rude.      

Anna SB - Millie LOVES chewing rugs and shoes - they are her passion. Dp keeps saying she should have grown out of it by now, but she is only 12 months old, so I think we need to give her some slack. But I am an old softie.

Kate - can't you skive off tomorrow and paint the ceiling hon? I bet you'd love to.

Just wanted to say     for AoC and Nix. RC and RH - so glad all is going well so far.

Heaps -     .

Spuds - Hi!!!!!!!

I finally got my AMH result - it is <1. Not very helpful as my last result was 0.7, so I wanted to know if it had changed much. Anyway, the good news is I definitely have NHS funding for at least 1 cycle of DE IVF. I've also been told I can go to any clinic too, which is great if I can find a clinic with a shorter waiting list for DE. I was really concerned as I only have a year until I am 40 which is the cut off age for funding, and my local clinic have a 1-2 year waiting list for DE. So if anyone knows of any UK clinics with reasonable waiting lists for DE, please could you let me know?

RC - thanks ever so for that info re the free cycles at The Lister. I'm going to apply, even though it's a bit of a lost cause with my own eggs, but it may give me some 'closure' on that, if you know what I mean.

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Spuds - so sorry about my insensitive post hon. I've just read your post - so sorry that you had to go through that. You're not 'ranting' - just sharing some really painful stuff, and you have much respect for doing that. I know it can be difficult being open and honest on here about painful events, especially if it feels like you haven't been heard, so please accept my apologies.

Big        for you.
Jo x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Spuds    you mustn't punish yourself, your IF has nothing to do with your termination.  You made the choice that you had to at the time.  I'm very pro choice and even now struggling with IF if a friend wanted an abortion I wouldn't condone them  (might ask if I could have the baby instead or os that a bit cheeky   )

To make you laugh...the cat is on my lap, with the laptop, but he keeps standing up and putting his @rse in my face as I type  .

xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Jo  - no need to apologise sweathheart but thank you so very much for your kind words - much appreciated        Hey great news about the funding for you - wish I could help on waiting lists but Im not sure Im afraid - Im at the Lister too  Im sure someone will be on soon who can help you though xxxx

Donkey     thank you - hey your cat must know my cat Monster Mash or Mash for short - he loves nothing but to show off his bottom at the most inopportune of times   

Back to trying to cook roast - multi tasking as ever   

XXX
Spuds


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, Mash, lots of respect and   for you.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Sausage - sending loads of these your way          - hope you r doing ok hun xxxxxxxx

Mash
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey spuds    rant away sweetheart     Im definately not offended at all, we have to make choices in our life to suit us and not other peoples opinions      However i am very offended that you have cooked a sunday dinner and i wasn't invited        

Jomac i'll keep an ear out hunny, have you tried st. judes in wolverhampton    I heard they had a short waiting list but that was about a year and half ago     

Hiya donks    dirty cat whats he after      

sausage       and       for you hunny

We have just been out for dinner and i am now running a bath, im pooped but only got one wall left to do which will have to wait till tomoz i need chocolate


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Kate I am so impressed with all your painting    That naughty cat is asleep now in front of the fire.  I think he was trying to be helpful..I'm trying to write a section of the SEF which is the document Ofsted look at when they come to inspect your school and it's a starting point for them to base their decision on.  It's very looooong winded  

xx


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi everyone. Am at the airport about to leave sitting in row 13 taking off from gate 13 and trying not to think its a sign!! I wont be around 4 the pupos results but sending u all luck for ur testing. Also to all the girls undergoing treatment. Il be joining u when i get back. Hope ur nite out goes well.
Goodluck.!

V


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Donkey said:


> It's very looooong winded


That means that they'll love it!  As long as you have all of the current buzzwords in it (Every Child Matters, Within School Variation, Diploma etc), all the government's lackeys can do in the time available under the current short inspection regime is weigh it. Oh and the best news?  It'll all change within a year!     

RH


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Jo    

Kate & RH - I was unintentionally funny!  
Kate Benji is a dog hoover and begs for food constantly. If we were out of a room which had food in it, he would eat it. Benj only chews stuff when we are around...his party trick is grabbing tissues out of the bin in the lounge and eating it! Grim. 

Good luck Veda    

Hi everyone

They came over eventually. She is a twig, was wearing skinny jeans which showed of non existant hips!   Seems nice, but was only here 30 mins so difficult to form an opinion.

Just cooked and eaten roats duck with roast tats, spiced red cabbage , green beans and port gravy. Yum. Watching Twilight, looks quite good

Anna x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

RH  our school is totally ignoring diplomas, won't even entertain them!    We are sticking to BTEC

xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening all

Stuffed full of roast   sorry Kate !!!! - but I have saved you some roast potatoes and sprouts      - thanks for your msge   

Good Luck Veda   

Hello RH  His lordship DH is here so will show him your wave 

Donkey - my mash cat has just shown his ar*e at the dinner table in front of my Dad - lovely !!

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Spuds, they know how to show us up  
xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

forgot to ask, did anyone see the horrid food trial on I'm a celeb? I was wretching just watching it!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Donkey  

RH - DH says thank you for the wave   - v.impressed but we dont know how to send one back so will have to be one of these                   

h


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LADIES AND RH !!!

some of you may have seen this from another part of FF but some may not have ... its FANTASTIC !!! .... 


"go to very.co.uk
i ordered the fisherprice delux baby set at £30
the baby annabel at £36
vtech puppie at £33 so total £99 but it was buy 2 get 1 free

then i found a promotional code spend £60 get £30 off code ZG003 and another free deliver code xx728 so got all 3 items for £39 I am so bloody chuffed, vouchers end soon next week i think, cant believe i got it all for that price, thought i would share"

all gifts and toys are 3 for 2 .. but I ordered a solar powered bird bath/fountain which was reduced from £99 to £79 but then i only paid £49 !!

great bargain 

love to you all.. dont want my bestest girlie to miss out on this bargain !


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Spuds - That was a very powerful message. I thought about apologising for taking you there but really I am all for hearing your honest opinion.  It makes us mindful and considerate.  

THANK YOU.

M xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Malini - thanks for asking the question love - no need to apologise - felt really therapeutic to be honest   - I just feel so lucky to be part of this group of women here where we really can be honest - its what makes us all that much closer.....went on some management training recently and it was a bit 'off the wall' but its premise was from an old tribe that said "turn up - be present and speak your truth" - I think thats what kinda happened   - have a good evening xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crikey i must have been totally pooped only woke up when x factor came on, aint as young as i used to be    

Wonder who's gonna go tonight


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Jedward


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

At last common sense prevails


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww kate.. bless 'em lol !!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know i feel really guilty now      

They'll be ok tho   sure louis will have a job for them somewhere, cant believe olly was in the bottom two tho, wtf was that all about


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

jersey:just wanted to acknowledge your post. I respect your honesty.  Pro choice too, life is v v complicated, for some questions there are no right or wrong answers, just whatever is.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Mags - I agree xxxx  

Kate - Im with you on Jedward - so relieved though did kind of like em toward the end  bless - they'll be Christmas No 1 for sure !!

Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello mags  

Spuds meant to say earlier one of my friends thought she had to try and justify her termination to me, she had a two year old a newborn and sadly had just lost her 4yr old to a brain tumour    she was almost in tears bless her.  I told her what she did was her choice and it was right for her and her family, like mags said there is no "right" or "wrong" answer, you have to do what is right for you to protect your own life and sanity.  I for one sweetheart admire your honesty and thoughts at sharing with us what u have been through.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Kate      - some of these for your mate too -    - hope she is ok now and getting stronger xxxxx .....

Im off for a soak in the bath and an early night - too many roast potatoes   cant wait to meet you and the girls in person - only 5 more sleeps wehay !!!!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Night night spuds   i cant wait either, sent scottie shopping today asda have got jd on special offer at £14.00 quid a bottle so he got 2.  Means we'll have plenty for next friday


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening everyone and RH  

Thank you all SO much for your kind words...love you all, really do     

I had my friends round for roast dinner today with their kids. One of my them has one year old twins and the other one has a 6 years old daughter. Are they hard work or what    The house is in a tip and I don't even remember if I managed to eat anything!   DH and I decided to carry on our life as a family of 2   not that we have the choice!

I bought some Xmas crackers today for our party   I have to remember to take them to the restaurant by Friday and while I'm there kick their events organiser's butt! I rang up the restaurant yesterday and spoke to a chap who said he was in charge of drinks. I asked him if our order was placed and what the bill was etc and was told some of our drinks won't be half price e.g. all the champagne      . I told him to discuss it & sort it out with their events manager who'd told me that everything on the list would be half price and get back to me tomorrow.   How irritating!   

Anyway, I feel knackered - off to bed now. Can't wait to meet you all on Friday.     

Pix xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Night night ladies  

Only 5 more sleeps to go


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Rural Hick said:


> That means that they'll love it!  As long as you have all of the current buzzwords in it (Every Child Matters, Within School Variation, Diploma etc), all the government's lackeys can do in the time available under the current short inspection regime is weigh it. Oh and the best news?  It'll all change within a year!
> 
> RH


Swap the words in brackets for (World Class Commissioning; Patient Choice and Joint Strategic Needs Assessment and you've got the NHS.... 

Oooh Anna, your dinner sounds nice. I love a nice, rich, fruity gravy. 

LOL @ cats **** at dinner, Mash! Our Pippi has a unique way of turning her back on you and flicking her tail up when she's annoyed (as in, when she's not being granted her every wish IMMEDIATELY). It's like she's going, "kiss THIS!!" 

Not going to think about food trials 

Yes, definitely common sense prevailing (what WERE They thinking choosing a proper 'singing' song?) BUT I'm going to miss them. They provided a much needed palate cleanser for the show, I think, and I think they were fun, nice guys. Good luck to 'em.

Somehow I'm missing the point with Olly. I mean, yeah, nice perfomer, okay voice....but..... I had to ask Husband the other day if I was just dead below the waist... gggggg I do NOT get the Olly factor!!!

I also can't believe I'm actually talking about X-factor! It's only the second time I've watched some of a series! 

I liked Mariah's performance - her top register is back with a vengeance! And I loved Susan, but I still think she looks fragile. Good luck to her.

Is it wierd of me to be excited about the PR party, even though I'm not going?! 

I don't feel quite as knocked for six, emotionally or physically, this morning. Not sure why. I'm not going in to work today, and I'm going to phone the clinic for advice. I don't think they'll be able to tell me anything useful, but I need to try. I've got some work to do at home, but mostly I'll rest up and try and relax.

It feels like the right thing to do.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm kinda embarassed to be asking this, as I'm normally so anti testing early.  Can anyone tell me when I'd be safe to test if my EC was on Mon 9th and my trigger shot on the eve of Sat 7th?


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

  

RH


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Nix

For you too    

RH  

Morning Heaps!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC  - and try to use a first response not a clear blue digi - they are far more accurate.       

Nix         for you too.

Morning Heaps


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Every time someone asks if the bleeding has slowed, I have to go to the loo and check... wait a sec...


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, let's put it this way.  It's no worse.  And, cautiously, I could say that there's been nothing since 5.30am today.



That's got to be good, right?  Please?   

Clinic's taken the usual line of, "if it's worked, it's worked, and there's nothing you can really do to change it either way," which is slightly fence-sitting, but also actually quite helpful for my current mind set.  They were very sweet, kind, reassuring and had all the time for me I needed.    They said I could work if I wanted to, but agreed that tomorrow's 12 hour day on my feet probably wasn't a great idea.  I'm to keep up with the 2x cyclogest (duh!  ) and test on Fri.  Still don't know if I'll test early.

I've e-mailed work to lay out what I feel I can and can't do for the next couple of days.  Today I'm at home.  Tomorrow I'll go in and help set up the event, then go home again when it's running.  They don't NEED me more than that - it would be control freakery!

All this depends on it not getting any worse again.

I feel.... very ignorant, very pathetic and needy for wanting people to validate my plans/thoughts and extremely light headed.

Thank you Thank you Thank you Heaps for the info and advice.     You're the best.

Thanks for the hugs and prayers, RH/RC.    

Thinkning of you, NIx love.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Your entitled to be needy Sausage. Well done you for sorting out work.  Keeping all crossed nd a little bleeding is fine.  I bleed on nd off til 16 weeks!  

Nix -


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna      Agree you should stick to CB. 
We fast foward through much of xfactor now...find most of them boring...including Oli.. just don't get it

Party is this week, wooohooo! 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I can't read back girls, I'm sorry   too many pages

Nix & AOC  

Hi Anna  

Stressed at work....it's hard going at the moment and I'm starting to feel REALLY stressed...so gonna have a cup of tea and count to 10  

4 sleeps to go   

xxxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope the day improves, Anne.  Tea and counting sounds good.    

I swear by rescue remedy, btw.  Can't hurt you, or any other treatment you're having, and does wonders to even out stressful times without just making you foggy.  You can get it in boots or health food stores, and personally I prefer the tincture - few drops on the tongue - rather than the pastilles or spray.

Just my tuppence.  RR has eased me through a few tough times lately.  

Morning Anna.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Can't believe RH beat me on here today  

Heaps  - how did your researching of other clinincs go - anything interesting you found? Thanks for your kind words about my ticker - I really was in two minds about it as I don't want to upset any of you lovely ladies - but on the other hand it's a lovely reminder that we can all get there eventually, one way or another.  

Swinny   - so lovely to see you - and you'll be able to pick Donkey's brains about the LIT in Athens as she's going in January for it. I think time away for you and Paul sounds just what is needed (and so romantic  ). Hope the baby visiting went OK yesterday.   

Kate - you have done so well with your decorating - I think I'll kidnap you tomorrow and take you to IKEA with me so you can buy your cushions, etc.  

LW - hi sweetie, how's it going.    I was only sick the once (I guess it was the chocolate ice cream ) and next scan is a week today - can't wait.

Malini - great that you've got some real insight for your essay - you must let us know what they think  

Popsi   - we'll be doing our Christmas decorations next Sunday as well - can't wait - we may even have a few new ones courtesy of Kate and the restaurant     Thanks for the link to the website - I want that golden retriever puppy  

Hi Mag - what's the social life like this week?  

AnnaSB   - your dinner sounded gorgeous - all my favourite things. I'm sorry BIL and GF mucked you about but hopefully the scrummy cake will have made those jeans of hers a bit tighter    Did you mean CB or FR?

Spuds        your honesty and experience had me in   . I admire your courage so much     
Hope your dinner wan't too burnt in the end 

Jo   - good luck with the Lister and fab news about the funding - that is amazing. Do CRM do NHS because I know their waiting list used to be about 6 months - Tracey has used them and is currently on the list, I think.

Donkey   - just be grateful that your cat doesn't fart at the same time - they are the worst.   I'm not sure how long Diplomas will last, TBH.  

Veda   - hope you are not reading this but enjoying your holiday  . At least you weren't flying out last Friday 

Pixie - have some more of these my lovely - sounds like you could do with some             . Real ones to be delivered on Friday. 

AOC - how does Mariah get those high notes? I can't see the attraction with Olly either.        that there is no more spotting and well done for not going into work today - I'll keep you company if you want     Loads of my students swear by RR during their exams - it didn't really do much for me unfortunately.

Morning Laura  - did you get the chippers out in the back pack or was it too horrid?      

Anne -   - sorry that work is so stressy - I'd have a biicy to go with that cup of tea as well   

Well, Jedward and Katie are gone - not sure it'll be as fun now, although I thought Kim was good value last night.  

Hope everyone has a lovely day. 

Love and            to all the lovely Team PR.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, please keep me company.    Although my hands get too cold in this room, so I won't be on all day!  I LOVE seeing your ticker.    I know what you mean about the RR.  It works for my Mum when she's not too bad, but when the clinical depression has her in its grasp, it's not enough.  BTW, how are you feeling off the meds?  If you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne     I swear by rescue remedy too! Will text you when I'm on the train at Wolverhampton. 

RC - She only had a small slice and when I asked if she wanted to take some home she said no   Without blowing my trumpet everyone else has always jumped at the chance to take home a doggy bag! Sorry to be dense, what do you mean fr or cb? 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning **** y  

Anna- Ok hun. I'm gonna  go straight ot Malinis I think if that's ok as I'm gonna do RC's make up and maybe Mals too and I don't want to run out of time.
What you wearing?


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anna SB - CB  = Clear Blue (the one I said wasn't very accurate) FR  = First response. Perhaps your CB meant something else reading back - in which case, I'm being thick, so please could you tell me what.

Anne - Please don't let me muck up your plans by doing my make up    Have you had your cuppa yet?

AOC - It would be my pleasure to keep you company - but you must keep yourself warm. I'm glad my ticker is not upsetting - I thought so long and hard about putting it on. I think the happy hormones have taken the place of the chemicals in the anti-depressants at the moment. I have been warned that at some point I could come down to the ground with quite a bump (no pun intended!!), so am really looking forward to that (not). School is looking for people to take voluntary redundancy at the moment so that is another avenue I am pursuing - and we still want to move abroad in the next few years as well, so there is a lot to keep me occupied at the moment, which is good. 

Nix      

I have been using amazon for lots of my Christmas shopping and am wrapping as I go - it's so much more civilised that having to do in like I normally do at the end of term in a last minute panic. I have even made sure I have the presents I want


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

**** y - Don't be daft love, it's my pleasure.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Anne   - mind you, you've not seen what you're working with yet


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

helllooooooooooo

Can't keep up with you all at the moment!

Firstly sausage hunny,       It ain't over till it's over hunny! and having nothing for a few hours is definately good! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Malini,     tough essay question, like you not sure what I feel about that but the wisdom honesty, trust and experience on this board has given such amazing food for thought! Hun, also about Friday, I'm going to train it in and home, so THANK you very much for your kind hospitality, but I won't be needing a slot!   

Ally oh my sweetest sweetest Ally!    like everyone else I can't wait to give you that in the real world!! NOT LONG NOW    So excited, but I know how you feel with the spots, and for me the weight gain! you've done so well losing the 9lb! and once your body has settled from the herbs and drugs then everything will start functioning again at then rest of the 9lb will come off! You're exercising hunny so as long as you continue it will start again! As for the symptoms you describe, the DHEA did that to me and it was BLOODY awful, but it settled within a week or 2 of stopping! Think about what you've been through this year, and your poor dad, you've been so stressed! Friday is going to be so cathartic for so many of us! but hunny we're all here for you whenever for whatever, so deep breaths and know we're with you every step of the way!

Pix my sweet sweet princess! You are such a shining star for us all hunny! You've done so well but as others have said we all KNOW how well you've done and if they try to mess US about, they may well regret it   Can't wait to see you!!!!

Anne o sweet Anne, you as well have had such a tough year, and staying so strong, supportive and positive must have taken it's toll, you've been supporting all of us and with JAse and his and your worries over his job, life has been a maelstrom for you! yet you've stayed so wonderfully positive and supportive of us all! You're a little Jem!!

HunyB like you we all have a little part of us that wishes we could share the feeling for real by being in the same situation when people post with their BFP's and pregnancy details, but you know what ladies like you do for those of us TTC is give us HOPE! And for me personally acknowledging and celebrating BFP's on here helps me alot when I meet it in the 3d world. I'm rubbish with 3D BFP's but anyone on here that achieves their heart's desire makes me hopeful and proud! strange as that is, it also makes me sad, but that's I believe only human! Hope I've explained myself well?

Laura our wondermum! Our dad's have the same 60th birthday! Got a bit scared when I read that after only just finding out about my posible half brother, did I have others?!?!    only joking, be so good to see you on Friday hunny!! xx

Mir, god what a woman, I just love how you express yourself! be so good to see you!

RC & RH you do make me smile, it's like being a fly on the wall watching how you two interact on here! in such a lovely way! 

Kate not long and you can jack the job and work in the cafe!

LJ loved the bump pic on **, can't wait to see it for real! Your posts are just inspiring!

Popsi, wish you were coming!  

OOOh run out of time and probably so much I've left to say, 

Love to all and cannot wait to meet you all on Friday! So sad it's not the whole thread, but who know's maybe one day we can all meet!

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps-     
What you wearing Friday hun? xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad you're feeling okay and have plenty to keep you going, RC.  Any plans where you want to move to?

Thanks Purps.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oooh   

I have no idea   nothing fits!!!!!

Stressing about it already! GGRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr will be going shopping Wed! how last minute is that!?!?!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Purps  - I think I may have the same problem for the second time - I'm just     the elastic will stretch that bit further in my trousers. Still, it won't matter cos you'll all be looking at my fab make up   Just to let you know RH is on best behaviour when he comes on here     

AOC - North Cyprus - would like to go out asap but need to sort out boring things like jobs, and obviously need to be around for Mum at the moment as well.

Anne   - what are you wearing lovely?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that would be lovely, RC.  Happy thoughts!

I've got to sort out an outfit for my author panel at Hexham library on Weds night!!!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - I (think) I am am wearing a shortish trapeeze dress (just to knees) which has a fair bit of gold in it and gold accesorries. Very unlike me, I usually go for black. 
Planning on wearing the same outfit at my works xmas doo a week later, but have spotted a lovely grecian style black maxi dres....hmmmm 

How about you?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning very quickly as I am snowed  

Pix - angel face thank you so much for organising everything and as everyone has said it doesn't matter what happens - you have sorted the main thing - getting us all together and that is all that matters. Having said that I am sure it will all work out exactly as you have planned so well. I cannot wait - feel we are in a similar place at the mo and really need a Pix cuddle!!   

Purps - honey - you are so so sweet, your post made me all   its so lovely to be understood isnt it!! Cant wait to meet, it really is a long time coming for us isn't it!   

Anne - 4 more sleeps darling!! 

Nix - the force is with you     

Anna - those dresses sound gorgeous - suddenly want something a bit more glitzy - flowers or plain (my options) seem all wrong  

Okay so in terms of outfits I am thinking dress, black opaque tights and black stilettos. 

I stupidly double booked myself for this weekend and don't know what to do   I said to a friend that I haven't seen for ages that I would do something with her on Saturday night. I won't be able to do it I will be too hung over. Don't know what to say to her as it sounds so lame saying I will be out on the friday so won't be up to it on Saturday Any advice VERY welcome - need to call today so she has time to organise something else.

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna - think I'm wearing a short of tunic/dress thingy (not really sure WTF it is   ) with black lacy tights.
xx

Alls- Hi love, are you at home tonight? I'll call you if so?  

Pix-


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - Yep I am in tonight honey - look forward to a good chat


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Ally, Does she know about your dad/personal medical issues, etc.  If any of that, I'd tell her the truth - that you are easily tired, very emotional and can only handle so much exhaustion before you melt, and you need to stay strong for so many reasons.  Otherwise lie and say you have to do something for your dad.    Can't wait to see you again this Friday.  YOU CAN'T CANCEL US  

AOC - You are fabulous.  This morning you took a zillion initiatives to look after you and your precious embryos.  That is what matters - if we don't care for ourselves then who will?   for you.

Nix -     Today you are top of my mind and will be all day.

Pix -    I'll respond to your PM asap, but big news is don't worry about money for you know what, my dh is insisting on it being his contribution.  Buy Champers!

Purple - So pleased we're finally going to meet this Friday.  You are welcome to mine another time.  Don't stress too much on Wed night!  It is you we want to meet.

RC/RH - Both of you on here this morning!  We're doubly blessed.

Anne - I know you're really busy but I am planning my pick-ups for Friday afternoon.  Am collecting Kate at about 1235 and RC between 315 and 330.  When and where would you like to be met?  WW is coming straight to the venue and then home with us afterwards.

AnnaSB - I have to say I have thought a lot about weight recently.  Kate Moss's comments and then Giles Coren was having a moan on Saturday in the Times.  Is it discipline to want to control your weight so badly?  I don't know.  Clearly there are health reasons and the value of feeling good - but when does the feeling good turn into I only feel good if others think I am thin.  That's not the same thing as feeling good in yourself for your own reasons.  I am half Bengali and being skinny is seriously odd in that world; they love you with food.  And that's what you do when you prepare food like that with so much care - remember that movie For the Love of Chocolate or something like that, well she rejected that (most likely unintentionally bc that isn't her cultural perspective), but for me well I'd say 'yes' everytime: 1) bc your food sounds scrummy, but more importantly 2) because you put your soul into it and that's a really wonderful gesture to offer me some.  G-d I go on.

Before I bore anyone else: hiya Heaps, Tropi, Veda (13 is my lucky no), Mash, WW, Leola, Kate, Steph. Mag, Donkey, Beachey, Popsi, LJ, Zuri, Laura, Mir and then my mind went blank - must make a list!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix hunny!!! it's you today isn't it?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls- PM me your home number...this time I WILL save it   

Girls.....This is probably gonna sound pathetic...and please tell me if I'm overreacting  
last week, myself and my sister in law were at work (she's the one who said oh, doner eggs, i could NEVER do that..my bro soon put her straight    )
Anyway, she was chatting to her friend on the phone who's little girl hadn't been sleeping or something and her friend must have said something about havign another baby blah blah blah.....the next thing , sil said "no way would I have another baby, I'm far too old for that"
WTF, she's only 37.....so WTF must she see ME as at 41?
She then went on to say when she put the phone down that her mates little girl isn't sleeping and said "you know what it's like, when they're about 1 year old teething etc " ..... and I said  "erm, no, I don't"
I haven't been ableto speak properly to her since last Wednesday......... I just feel like a freak, an old fcuked up freak.........is that what people see me as?

Overreacting I'm sure but I can't help it.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, Anne.  That hurts.  She didn't think.  It isn't an excuse but she did not engage her brain.  Her world is what she thinks it is.  She feels old at 37, well that's sad.  What she should have said is, 'No, I don't want another.' And she doesn't need to tell you or anyone what her friend's convo was about.  Grr.  You are not a freak, far from it.  People live their lives according to their own plans, luck and circumstances.  How unfair to say there is one way to do things.

And you are not old.  You go out more than I do.  You are social and loved.  You run around with J's boys and are totally aware of how hard parenting is.  Crikey you do more for your cats than some people do for their kids.

Silly woman. You either have to confront her or put it down to another 3D who thinks their life is the model for us all.  I have a SIL like that and it is bl**dy frustrating.

For you


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

ANNE ANNE ANNE no you are not a freak!! I JUST told you hunny you're a little Jem, what's more is you're OUR little Jem!!!!!! these bloody fertiles! they put their feet in it so often, but you know what, they are thoughtless but not cruel! Just ignorant. Oh to be so ignorant of this world that I should ever make such a comment, but they don't know our journey hunny, just hold on to all the hugs you're going to get on friday where EVERYONE will understand and I can assure you no one will make such crass comments! Anne, I'd chat with your brother if you feel the need. Sometimes this world gets too much, but lean on us and we'll pull you through this rocky bit x

Ally I'd go with Mailini's suggestion about your friend.

Malini, you're so sweet, can't wait to meet!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

mal-  , I will have to put it down to 3d sheer stupidness  
I know deep down I'm being a bit silly but I could slap her, I really could.....and I'm not a violent person  
mal, how far are you from your tube stations hun? is it ok for me to come straight to you on Friday?
xxxxxxxxx

Purps - You lot have kept me going since last August..... I owe you all sooooo much. Could NEVER have even smiled without you all


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne, you're not freak.  Chances are, she's not thinking of you in the context of her remarks at ALL.  People are very self-absorbed, in the most part - they say things but don't make any mental reference to what they mean to other people.  That's what she feels about HER LIFE - it has no bearing on yours.  It's stupid and insensitive and about as tactful as a hippo on ex-lax, but it's not about how she sees you, it's about how she sees herself.



Ah, Malini, thankyou.  I do feel a little bit more in control today.  I'm being very ruthless about what I will and won't do!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course, another way to look at it is we are all freaks.

Each one of us unique and powerful and gloriously perfectly imperfect.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd want to slap her too.  You are not being silly.  You are not over-reacting.  You are being YOU.  Unfortunately, we have to feel these things and then make a decision to let it go or it will eat us or cause a fight where the other ignorant fool will ALWAYS think you are being nuts bc of IF.  Actually, NO, IF has made us see the world with so many more colours and we are careful now - for anyone's sake - to think before we JUDGE.  And if that means we're freaks together   well as AOC writes, I'd go for perfectly imperfect over up my own  anyday.

Anne, I will PM you about stations now. AND YOU ARE VERY WELCOME TO COME STRAIGHT TO MINE!!!

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anne my lovely - I'll be 43 when Chip is born and RH will be nearly 46. Thing is, neither of us feel that old and certainly don't behave that old    . And, we're already thinking about going back for Pin, by which time I'll be 44/45 - so ancient in your SIL's view. 
I remind myself of how it was actually my Nana that looked after me and my brother during the school holidays (without any help from my grandad, I might add) and she was 50 when I was born. Likewise, my Mum was 54 when my nephew was born and she looked after him when his Mum died when he was 2, so she'd have been 56 by then. You need to remember that age is just a number, just like FSH and AMH, and we've learnt to ignore those, so we can with age as well. I know that my age will not stop me in any way trying to be the best Mum in the world to Chip - at the end of the day, telling a child every day how much they are loved can be done however old you are.
Oh, that was almost a rant, wasn't it - sorry    
And I'm proud to be a freak if that's what I am - well said AOC and Malini


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks girls...I've been keeping that to myself all week.....feel better now


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok so got to admit to something, I don't know where we're going on friday, so if someone can PM me the venue and address   x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just popping in to say a quick hello. x

Anne, That was so insensitive of your Sil.     I'd also have had the urge to slap her.  

Sending     and     for AnnaOC and Nix.  

I'm struggling at the mo and don't want to write a gloomy me post so will come back later when I'm more cheerful.  

Lots of Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Go on Leola, be gloomy.  It makes us all feel better if we can help, and also when we're gloomy ourselves (most days for me  ) we will be less likely to stay away.

Heaps - I hear you!!  SO annoying all that money - more govt good intentions watered down.  

Malini xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Mag - hello there; I hope you are doing well. 

Elinor - nice to see you!  so sorry to hear about the ankle. 

Donkey - I am so pleased you have a way forward and are happy with it!  Great news!  Hope things went well with your sister.  2 years is a long time.

Laura - congratulations to your dad on his 60th!  my dad is 71!!

Ally - I am really glad you feel hapy about just letting your body do its own thing for a while.  You can always reintroduce things gradually later as and when you feel like it.  It also sounds fabulous to focus on your home and well done on losing the 9lbs!!

Heaps - it isn't sad at all to move in with your mum while housing sorts itself out.  DP and I are renting at the moment while we wait for the "right time" to buy and who knows when that will be?  As long as you have a happy roof over your head, you don't need your dream home right away!! 

Kate - sorry work is still so miserable for you. 

Leola - hope the driving was ok; I was a "late starter" in terms of driving too and I don't enjoy it even now.  Just something which has to be done!  I am sorry you are feeling low and hope you are ok. 

SoBroodyAnna - I am sure you made a lovely carrot cake!  Sounds like you have lots of yummy eating out planned!  

Anna of C - still   so hard for you; remember that early spotting is pretty common.  And nothing since 5.30am is a great sign!   

Malini -  I don't blame Charlie for being disgusted with the weather; he sounds like a sensible boy!  I hope the essay went well and that the advice from here helped! 

HunyB - I honestly believe that people here like to read that, whatever the docs say, IVF success IS possible with low AMH/high FSH/horrible nurses calling your response "rubbish".  So I really think staying around is good. I think it can be sadder when people get their BFP and then just disappear - it is very understandable but those people can be the inspiration of others!  

Pixie - I hope you are ok; you sound so low.  Sorry about the open plan office to - means you can't come here for support.  Please know you are doing nothing wrong by trying as hard as you can for your own biological child; that is perfectly natural.  Also, it really is too early for you to be talking about giving up.  I know AF has gone funny but that can honestly happen to anyone when times are chaging or stressful.  Plus, you are only 34, you do respond when you go through IVF which has to be a good sign and you don't have any issues which would stop you conceiving naturally.  Also, your latest fibroid operation was not all that long ago so you body may still be recovering.  Please hang in there and know we are all here for you!  I really hope Dr G can help you find some possible solutions.   Whatever you worry about, don't let it be the party.  You have everything in writing and there are 19 of us including at least 2 lawyers!  Thanks for getting the crackers - sounds like you had an interesting Sunday lunch.  

Tropifruiti - hello sweetness!  Durham is a little gem of a city!

Popsi - a Christmas tree for next week!! That is ogranised!  We have to buy Christmas decorations and things yet.  We have booked an ocado delivery slot but that is the peak of our organisation so far!

Zuri - glad your dad is doing well.        

Swinny - it is good to see you and I hope you are enjoying the nice new laptop!  It sounds as though you have a plan for the future which is good.  It is also great that you and Paul are getting some time away together - so important! 

LW - woo hoo for those utility room units!!

Spuds - sorry to hear your story.  I so hope you are over blaming yourself.   

JoM - I am sorry your AMH was low but pleased it gives you a way forward.  I don't know about clinics with shorter DE waiting lists but didn't Tracey get her tx in the UK quite quickly?

Veda - we'll miss you!  Good luck and stay in touch!     

Anne G - sorry work is so stressful; I do hope you are ok!  Don't fret too much about younger mums saying that anything over 35 is "too old".  I sometimes think they just have a different perspective on age because they spent their youth bringing up children so feel older at 35 than most 35 year olds do!!  And as Malini says, it is a bit sad.  My mum has my sister at 23 and me at 26 and she says she felt very old at 40; my sister just turned 40 and still feels young with a couple of 1 year olds.  We hear so much in the Daily Mail about how it is "better" to have children at the age Mum did but one of the flip sides is that you hit your late 30s and you truly think you are old because you have spent your youth acting "old".  And if she seriously thinks that 37 is too old then that is just ridiculous!!  There have been over 40 mums for generations.  I know I have trotted it out before but there were actually MORE births to over 40 mums in 1938 than in 2008.  Despite what the Daily Mail would have us believe  - that "older" mums are unnatural and that it is all down to ART  - it seems that choice plays more of a part than biology.  The numbers of over 40 mums only really dropped with access to the pill and to abortion and then rose again by choice.          

Purple - lovely to see you; hope you are doing ok and that things are working out well with your "new" brother.  On Friday we are off to Digress - 10 Beak Street, London W1F 9RA (telephone: 020 7437 0239); we are meeting from 6pm onwards!

Miranda - hope you are doing well.

Nix -       

love to everyone I have missed.

DP has one of his innumerable colds today so he is at home resting while I am at work!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quick one to say that Nix has got a BFN today. 

Massive hugs, birdie - so, so sorry.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Leola            please come and have a rant - look at all the lovely advice Anne has just had 

Purple - I'll forward the details - and make sure I get the right person first time this time    

Heaps, Malini, LJ and Mir    

Has anyone heard from Nix    - [email protected] just seen Mir's post      

Nix - we're here for you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Nix Noooo- This is so f'ing unfair. Here for you as always.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh NIX hunny bunny! words cannot express how much you mean to us! so sorry you're going through this!       take care of yourself and DH ask him to give you a huge hug   from us! 

 

Sx

Thanks for the info ladies xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Nix I am sorry, just sent you a message on ** too - over lapped seeing this  gutted for you


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls (and RH).  

I nearly had a heart attack when I realised that it is our town's turning on of the Christmas lights on the eve of the PR party and DH was expecting me to work in the Shop.  Not only is there a problem of help it the shop but it means DH won't be around to look after Max. I look after a friend's boy after school on a Friday so it means that even when I get a babysitter for Max I won't be able to leave Godalming until about 6.30 and therefore won't get to the party until about 8. what a pain.  You will all (except RC) be p***ed by then.

Malini.  Your posts are always so beautifully written.  I can't wait to see you on Friday.

Purple.  I can't wait to meet you at last.  I don't know where we are going either (I do now, thanks LJ).  The sort of thing I woudl do is get to London then realise I didn't know where the venue was!

Anne.  Malini and others are right, she probably didn't even think how it would impact on you.  I have two girlfriends who have 3 kids each and over the years they have been insensitive numerous times when they know I was having treatment and another friend in the circle had been suffering from IF for over ten years.  We could even be having a conversation about IF and then one of them would make an insensitve comment 10 mins later without eve thinking.

Heaps.  Thanks for the positive story about your DH delivering babies to older women.

Leola.  

RC.  You are going to be a wonderful mother however old you are.  You are right when you say we shouldn't hung up about our age.  I can't help it though.  I have never wanted a birthday less than the one I am about to have.  I didn't mind being 40 at all, but 44 feels ancient.
btw.  I love seeing your ticker

Pixie.  Thanks so much for all the organising you are doing.  It must be the last thing you need when you are starting a new job.  Sorry about being in an open plan office, I have that problem and I have just moved to a desk that is even more visable than before.


Anna of C            

Ally.  How is your Dad getting along?  Do whatever feels the most comfortable for you re your friend.  Make up an excuse or tell her the truth.  I would always go for making something up myself  

Anna SB.  Your dress sounds fab

I don't know what I am wearing, it depends on how fat I am feeling.  I bought a book called 'you can think yourself thin' this morning so maybe I will be by Friday  

LJ.  Wonderful post as usualy.  Does DP drive you mad when he is ill or do you have a rare DP who doesn't always get man flu when it is really a mild cold?

Nix  I am so sorry hunny.  I just can't find words that would offer you any comfort.     

Better go.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OOh Tracey hunny was just thinking of you and the toy shop! busy times hey! I too am so excited about meeting you! be so good to finally dole out all the hugs we've been stacking up! Do you think we'll have time to even eat with all our catching up! I want to sit next to EVERYONE! 

Getting excited now!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh no, Nix.  I'm so, so sorry.  Sometimes only a whole lotta swearing will do, but that would get me banned, so I'll do it in private.  Imagine me cursing copiously on your behalf, though.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Nix

I am so sorry.  I can't write more because I am making the air blue here atm (following AOC's example it seems).  There is no fairness.

A hug is soddin' useless  , but it is all I have to offer.

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I feel like such a **** now......my poxy insecurities compared to our Nix's heartache.   
Sorry girls.  
It's all forgotten about now and I've got over myself   

Tracey- I will stay sober until you arrive       
cant wait to see you  

Hi Heaps


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Tracey  - LJ will be sober too     I need to get a copy of that book - do you reckon I could get my money back if it doesn't work.
I'm not used to the word sober in the same sentence as me, except with the word not!!!


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nix; I'm So So sorry. Love and     for you. xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - I was so hopeful that this was your time.  There are no words to offer real comfort but I am very sorry and we are all here for you.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Nix   didn't want to read and run. So sorry hun, you deserve better. Take care NicksW


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Nix - Oh I really can't find the words.  I am so so sorry, I really was hoping to hear a BFP from you today.  It is so unfair.  My heart goes out to you.   You have such a good crop of eggs, it just shouldn't be happening.        I know this is expensive, but I wish I could find a way to fund you to do a cycle in the US where they seem happy to put back 8 eggs.... and give you the best possible shot with every egg you have. It really is unfair, you deserve to have a baby, and I am sure you will one day.   I know you are are strong girl.  Hold on to your strength lovely lady. Today is a bad day, but you will get there


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Nix, I'm so sorry to hear that it's not worked    life is so unfair x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Malini   Its difficult because I love food. To be slim I have to be really strict on my diet and excercise like mad. Neither of which I feel I can do whilst ttc...saying that I should cut down on cakes and sweet treats! 

Anne - you are not a freak hun     Your SIL is an idiot    
meant to say, don't worry, I'll be heading straight to my sister's to get ready. 

Nix - I am gutted for you, sending you huge                        

LJ  

Tracey - love the sound of that book!  

Ally - sure you will fab  

Love to everyone 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam, LJ, NicksW & Beachy     

ta  Anna


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Malini and RC; Thank you. Here goes! xxx

It's just so F**** hard! I feel like a mad woman, my emotions are all over the place. Some days I'm fine and then on others like today I just can't stop crying. I feel so vulnerable like my nerves are on edge and I'm not even taking hormones at the moment.
I wake up in the night in the clutches of this awful sense of Nihilism, what the @#/? is the point to this unfathomable life and all the suffering that comes with it.

Ever since my Gynae problems started when I was 14, I've had this deep fear / foreboding/ knowing(?) that I wouldn't be able to have children. I wonder if this was/is intuition, or just a shadowy and very convincing fear. Or, has my fear actually created this wretched reality? According to the film The Secret and the we create our own reality brigade it seems that I am entirely responsible and have brought it about with my fearful thoughts! Great!
I just can't imagine that it will ever happen. I have no faith in my body's ability to actually create. If a PMA is crucial then I'm damned.


I feel so isolated, my partner just doesn't get it. He would quite happy to move to Burgundy tomorrow, fill the barn with cows, get a lama and a pig and stay there forever more. He shows more affection and interest in our animals than me at the best of times . . unless he wants   

Then there's my mum who sent me a letter last week to say that she suspects that my father is in the early stages of Parkinsons disease. We've all suspected something for several years now and it does make sense, however, at the moment she's decided not to share her suspicions with him as he's terribly melancholic and is presently having prostate investigations. She's worried that if she says anything he will just give up so she's carrying the burden of it all and needs our support rather than me pouring my heartache on to her.

All my friends have kids, are sprouting babies and / or don't understand, Everyone at work is pregnant, has just had a baby or is ttc no 2 or 3. People keep telling me I just need to relax, to go and live in France for a year and then it will happen.  Yeah right! With blocked tubes, Annovulation, low AMH a hormone imbalance and a womb lining that doesn't shed properly! Oh, and did I mention a partner with Azoospermia and a very high FSH. Great I'll just relax!!!!     
Last week on a work outing I got cornered by a work colleague who announced that she had quite the opposite problem to me and got pregnant at the drop of a hat. She went on to say that having fertility issues was only the tip of the suffering iceberg and that once you have children it never ends as the constant worry etc is endless. She then of course added that she wouldn't give up her girls for anything.

Now I tend not to say anything to people, even those close to me. I just can't deal with the insensitive comments even though I know that they aren't intentional. 

On top of all this, I'm not at all confident that my consultant is being mindful of all my gynae/ fertility issues problems in order to give me the optimum treatment for my predicament.
I've now been whapped with a £750 bill for the drugs and scans of my cancelled cycle . . which seems so unfair when all the 3 nurses scanning me all said we should either have cancelled or I should be on a higher dose treatment plan. Yet the consultant didn't do this. Instead they went ahead at my expense.  

I feel that the clinic really should have stopped and reevaluated my treatment plan when my baseline scan revealed a lousy AFC of only 2 instead of the many they were anticipating! 
Instead of ploughing ahead on the very same protocol why didn't they stop and test my AMH!!!
Why didn't they reevaluate before going ahead at my expense? The clinic's argument is that they were being cautious because of the PCOS diagnosis and the risk of OHSS . . but whoever heard of anyone with 2 follicles at baseline going on to get OHSS!!!  
Money's really tight at the moment as we are paying of DP's ex wife for the house in France so I have to cover the cancelled cycle with what little I've managed to saved for future treatment and it just seems so unfair!!! 

I'm so sorry for the me rant . .     and Sorry for no personals.  

Lots of Love. You Girls are Stars. Thank you.   xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Leola.  You poor poor thing.  I wish I were like Malini and could think of something eloquent to say but I can't so here is a   .  I hope it helps to have just put it down on paper.
If I were near your work colleague now I wouldn't be responsible for my actions.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh leola   

Someone posted this on the other thread, don't we wish we could group send it to everyone!!



I found this fact sheet and thought it was interesting......maybe needs to be sent out with Chirstmas cards this year

INTRODUCTION

When someone you care about opens up to you and tells you that they have problems conceiving a child, they are likely to be distressed and extremely sensitive to comments made by others.  You may also be embarrassed and now know what to say without making them feel worse, or you may not appreciate the implications of this problem to the couple concerned and what effect it will have on them.  A caring attitude can make all the difference to infertile couples and how they are able to deal with their problem, yet it is hard for people who have not been in the same situation to understand what they are experiencing and to predict what is the right or wrong things to say.

Unfortunately, even the most well meaning comments can be quite hurtful or cause misunderstandings.  This article was compiled by a group of people experiencing fertility problems in order to communicate their needs to those who wish to help.

ASKING QUESTIONS

In general, couples prefer it if friends and relatives show an interest in their problems and ask how their investigations/treatment/adoption is going and how they are feeling.  It is preferable that you ask ( or ask if it is OK to ask) than say nothing because you are afraid of upsetting them.  This may give the impression that you don’t care.

ACCEPTANCE AND ADVICE

It is very important you accept that the couple really do have a fertility problem if they tell you so.  They may already have been trying for a baby for many months or years, so dismissing their problems by saying that it’s only a matter of time, for example, does not help.  There is probably a genuine medical reason, even if it hasn’t been discovered yet.  Advice not to think about it, not to try too hard, not to get stressed, or advice about how their lifestyle may be causing the problem may make them feel that you ‘think its their fault’, which it is not. Please leave the advice to the medics.

REASSURANCE AND ENCOURAGEMENT

There is little reassurance you can give to an infertile couple about whether they will eventually have a baby or not.  Once they have been trying for a baby for two years or more, the chances of a natural pregnancy each month are very low.  Insisting that they will succeed because someone you know did after several years is like telling someone they WILL have a big win on the lottery.  It would be very nice, but you have no way of knowing for certain).  A couple may want to explore alternatives such as adoption to achieve the family they long for so much.

Fertility treatment offers hope for many couples.  However, success rates per treatment are not brilliant and they need several attempts before they may achieve pregnancy.  Sadly, there are some couples who will never succeed to have their own child, no matter what treatment they receive.  No one can predict the outcome of each treatment cycle or who will succeed eventually.  Going for fertility treatment is not like going for a job interview; a positive attitude does not improve ones’ chances of success, so advocating ‘positive thinking’ is not necessarily helpful.  Please try to understand that the couple may want to be more realistic about the chances of success, as this helps them prepare for a negative outcome.

SYMPATHY AND SUPPORT

Sympathy is appropriate in infertility. Infertility is like a bereavement, although there is nothing to focus the grief upon.  Infertile couples are painfully aware of what they have lost when they see other couples with their families or when fertility treatment fails.  The grieving process is long and drawn out because the couple cannot start to come to terms with their loss until they are satisfied they have tried all the options they are prepared to undergo, or can afford.

Infertility will be one of the worst things in life the couple will ever experience, and trying to cheer them up by telling them that things could be worse or how lucky they are not to have the responsibility of a family, for example, may make them think you regard their problem as trivial.  As a rule, do not say anything to an infertile couple that you wouldn’t say to someone who has lost a child. Offering a sympathetic listening ear will probably be the most supportive thing to do. Perhaps offering to attend a clinic open evening will help you to understand what the treatment is all about, how much the couple has to go through during a treatment cycle, and show that you do care about what they are experiencing.

OTHER PEOPLE’S PREGNANCIES

It is impossible to ‘protect’ an infertile couple from other people’s pregnancies, as having babies is a fundamental part of life for most families.  Most infertile couples would prefer to know about a new pregnancy as soon as possible.  They want to be happy for the couple but need time to get used to the idea.  Some appreciate it if a friend tells them they are planning a pregnancy too.  Surprise pregnancy announcements in public can be upsetting for the couple and it would be kinder to let them know beforehand.

Generally, you can make things easier for the infertile couple by keeping them informed but not labouring the subject of pregnancies and babies.  Leave it to them to ask for more details if they want to know.

OTHER PEOPLE’S FAMILIES

Some infertile couples wish to get involved with other people’s children as much as possible, especially when they are beginning to think that they may never have children themselves.  Other couples find contact with children and pregnant women a painful reminder of their inability to have a baby. Therefore, it is hard to know how to treat them.  Please do not assume that they will not want to join in and get involved with families, but then do not condemn them if they appear reluctant to socialise in large groups – they may prefer to meet one individual family at a time, when they are not in a minority.


SECRECY

Infertility is often regarded as a failure by the couples concerned and it erodes their self-esteem.  They may not wish to admit their problem or may only want close friends and family to know.  Others prefer it if everyone knows so that they don’t put their foot in it.  Please respect the couple’s wishes in this respect.


JOKES

The infertile couple is unlikely to see the funny side if you refer to their problem as a joke or use derogatory terms for infertile men and women.  Unfortunately, this does happen sometimes.  The couple may make a joke about their problem at some time when they are ready to do so, but don’t initiate the joking yourself.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Bl00dy hell - Leola - you've got a hell of a lot on your plate at the moment so it's no wonder you're feeling so down. Have some of these for starters            

You are definitely NOT mad - it's only natural that you feel overcome and vunerable with IF - I'm sure we've all been there at some point - god knows I have. Is it worth chatting to your GP as to how you feel - they may be able to help - if nothing else than a problem shared is often a problem halved.

I honestly don't think your fear of not having children has created that reality. PMA is also something that comes and goes - in June this year, I had no desire to live another day and yet 3 months on my PMA was amazing - it's getting yourself into that place where you can see the light at the end of the tunnel or the top of the deep hole. DHs often bury their heads in the sand as they find it's the only way they can cope. RH and I had started planning moving abroad instead of going for this last tx. There's no reason why you can't still fill the barn in Burgundy with cows and the farm house with babies.

I'm really sorry to hear about your Dad and Mum - do you get on well with your siblings? Can you say that you need some time out at the moment as you are going through tx and its aftermath? I don't think unless you have been through IF, you can begin to imagine what it is like - please rememebr that we know exactly where you are coming from and and here to support - this is why this thread is so precious and you must remember you are NOT ALONE.

Try not to beat yourself up for not relaxing - been there, done that - it doesn't work. Accept that you are pi$$ed off and angry at the moment - and you'll relax when you're ready. It may take time, but so what?

As for the bill for the drugs and scans, I would challenge it. And if you're not happy with your consultant, then change clinics if you can - it is much better when you feel confident in the people that are treating you.

I hope this doesn't sound too bossy - I haven't read it back as I wanted to give you some of these as quickly as possible.           I'm sure the other lovely ladies will say it far better than I can - I'm a scientist who's not very good with words, I'm afraid (hence why I love the smilies   )

I hope if nothing else, that having got it out in the open, it a least starts the healing process


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Leola-


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Nix, I am so sorry   Life can be so cruel. Words cannot take away your hurt and pain right now but time will heal another blow to your wounded heart. Take some time out to look after yourself and make sure you have some treats.  

Anne hunny, you are perfectly entitled to feel the way you do after those insensitive comments. That's fine for her to feel old at 37, I actually feel sorry for her if she's feeling like that already. She was very thoughtless and as the other girls have said, it's worth a quiet word in your brothers ear. You all have to work together and it would be better to clear the tension if you can.  

Leola, I'm not far from you, let me know if you need a real hug and someone to vent to.  

Hello to everyone else  

LW x x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just gatecrashing..

Nix... I am so so sorry sweetie.      Thinking of you at this horrible time. Take care  

Leola...      

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Natalie


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LW & Nat 

Nix & girls....Driver sends ALL her love from her sun lounger


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anne   - please send our love to Driver  

LW - how are you feeling today?     - which IKEA units did you get for your utility room? I love being nosey   

Purple   - I'm going to give that to my employer. Did you get my pm OK - I'm a bit paranoid as I sent the last one to the wrong person   

AOC - how are you bearing up     

I want to give everyone a massive


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Purps - that is brilliant, thank you. I would love to include it in xmas card, but not not sure if I have the bolls! 

Leola                  If one more person says 'Just relax and it will happen to me' I think I will  explode! I would like to post what Purps posted on **. People just to do not get it. Is is an nhs clinic that is charging you the £750? If so complain to PAL and tell your clinic you are complaining unless they drop their charges as you feel your case has been mishandled and you are being penalised for it    

Driver - you lucky thing!  
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes **** y hunny I got your mail thanks sweety x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Phew


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

did you get a response to the other email? From the other FF'r  

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

No, I did tell them to ignore the other message, but I guess we won't know for sure until they don't/do turn up at Malini's


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

"Going for fertility treatment is not like going for a job interview; a positive attitude does not improve ones’ chances of success, so advocating ‘positive thinking’ is not necessarily helpful."

WOO HOO!  Some real truth at last...

Leola, many              I'd be amazed if you weren't feeling fragile, sweeting.  FWIW, the way you describe your feelings is exactly how I felt just as I was beginning this round of tx.  Now, I can't predict the outcome, but it the tx itself was the best experience, and went perfectly, even though I felt like it was completely pointless before I started.

If you feel bad, it's okay to feel bad.  You don't HAVE to feel good if that's hard.  

RC, wise, wise words, lady.  

Spotting came back a bit, but it's very, very faint.  I'm pottering, resting and managing work at arm's length.  I survived the morning, and the afternoon's nearly over.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been so busy I haven't had much of a chance to post, let alone keep up with you all, sorry  

I just wanted to day hi and ..

Nix - I am so sorry to hear your news    It's so unfair, you always have such a positive attitude and and are here for everyone on the board.  I hope you and Dh are taking it easy and comforting each other.  I wish I could say something to help but I am thinking of you  

AnnaofC, I'm sending you lots of    for your test date and think it's a great idea to draw the line at what you feel you can or cannot do at the moment.  The most important thing is to take care of yourself.

Hi RC, so glad everything is going so well with you at the moment.

Slycett, hang on in there with the job, it will be sooo fantastic to tell that tw&t where to stick his job when you get the cafe up and running.  Can I put in an advance order of eggs, chips and beans please?  

Anne, I'm so sorry you had to go through that with your insensitive work colleague.  Honestly, I think some people really think when they say that sort of thing that they are helping in some way! She needs a good slap!  

Leola -   no wonder you are feeling so down at the moment, you have a lot to contend with.  The ladies on this board are fantastic and so supportive, it's the right place to vent.  Take care of yourself     I am really sorry to hear about your dad too, that is a horrible strain on both you and your mum.  And I agree with RC, I don't think a pma can make you any more or less fertile, it can just help get you through the hard times.  Hope you can get back to a more positive place soon  

Hi Wing Wing - long time no speak!  Hope you are ok x

Hi Little Jenny, how are things with you, I hope they aren't working you too hard at your work, you need to take care of yourself x

Hi to all, I think about you ladies a lot, even though am a rubbish ff'er at the mo 
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

sausage


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Coco - lovely to see you and you're not a rubbish ff'er


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Cokes      

AOC


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Leola - Despite my billing as a wordsmith (thanks Tracey), I am actually struck dumb by what you've written.  All of that pain, worry and concern coming at you from so many directions, and then pile on top of that what you do for a living.  No wonder you're crying.  I feel like   with you.  Your dh sounds similarly useless to many when it comes to IF, mine is just getting 'it' and I wonder where he's been for 4 years.  I am so, so relieved that we will be meeting up soon.  Anyone else near the Peaks on the 30th?  You can rant at me.  And I will give you no advice and try really hard not to say anything but to LISTEN.  I am not brilliant at it, but I  have learned through all of this that not being heard is horrible and you sound like you need some ears. Not literally!! 

  Well done for being honest.  WE all benefit from your pain, in an odd kind of way, because too often little bits of what someone says strike a chord and make us all feel like we are sharing our pain rather than carrying it all alone.

And for certain, you did NOT cause your IF.  You were likely sensible enough to realise that pregnancy is miraculous and special, and that gynae problems weren't likely to be helpful.  People don't get cancer because they worry too much and heart attacks don't happen to people who are mean (well sometimes but not exclusively).  Life dishes stuff out randomly and what we do with what we've got is in our control but the luck to have or not have something unfortunately is out of our hands.

And Nix, I am still hurting with you.  I am so sorry.

Malini xx

PS I think instead of wordsmith, I am a windbag.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Here comes the nasty beatch again......... got period pains. 
Quote of the year "Oh well, maybe next month" 
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - my heart well and truly goes out to you   this really really is not fair. Why oh why oh why. You are being tested more than anyone ever should be. I wish I could have made the result different for you. Here as always  

Leola - There is nothing you have written that I don't empathise with, have felt so many of those feelings and still do, its all so fing hard, just horrible. All I can say is those dark days do become a little lighter as time goes on, don't know how we find the strength but we do, somehow. We are all here for you


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Anne    

Thanks for the hugs and prayers, everyone.  

I'm so glad I LIKE my toilet.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just bobbing on to say hello to everyone...sorry I don't find time to post daily but I do try and read to keep up with you all


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Beachy  

AOC      

Anne  and Ally


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks RC glad to hear that all has been going well with you x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - your sil reminded me of something. We were skiing in Canada and although dh and I had only been together for under 2 years we knew this was 'it', anyway a friends vile american gf said 'Oh my God, I can't belive you are thinking of having babies at your age, they'll be deformed' I was 33 at the time!     Turns out she had started popping them out at the age of 18. 
Don't know how I didn't slap her!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG Anna!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry ladies not had time to read to back yet

Anna      should have said is that what happened to you then did ur mom have u when she was 50


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Nix - so sorry.    

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Catch up time ladies (well as best as i can)  

Nix im so so sorry sweetheart, i can only imagine what u are going through     

Leola      sweetheart  

Anne u are not a freak hun, she's the big mouthed stupid freak     

Aofc still      and      for u here.

**** y see u 2moz hunny      

I did try and sneak on at colditz today but no chance.  Cant wait to meet u all on friday


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just passing through tonight, not feeling very upbeat at the moment so best not to get everyone down xx

lots of sadness in here today ..

nix... darling i am so so sorry why is life so sh!t to the good guys, i totally agree with your ** status though are are "s" xxxxxx... we are here when you need us xx

     to everyone else, i dont think anyone has has the best day today xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Popsi       sweetheart


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Popsi                

AOC         and         for Twit and [email protected]    

Kate - only 15 hours left   

   for Team PR


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just popping on to give Nix a big hug for your news today hun. Thinking of you x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

big hugs to anyone who needs them   

annofc you are doing really reall well. glad you are getting to take good care   

Anne: SIL sounds (i am being kind) like she totally lacks awareness in that glib 'i'm a mum' sort of way. There is nothing wrong with you, she is the one who feels old and she is only 37! age is a state of mind, hun, she is a granny! I dont think you are overreacting either. You are HURT by her comments (and she knows your situation  which makes it harder to take when she is insensitive) 

LJ: As usual your posts are spot on! Hope your craziness has settled and you are getting to take good care 

NIX: SENDING YOU A MASSIVE HUG  that is so unfair,    

TRACEY: hope you get to the party as quick as you poss can!

Leola
You are right to get it all of your chest. You have a lot to contend with (I would have found it hard not to trottle that colleague of yours with the profoundly philosohical attitude of 'we all have the same sufferings', oooh get her! Can you get yourself away for a hol? Maybe see your GP (if you arent already) get them to prescribe a mild anit d?, it just sounds like you need a bit of help, so that things get more manageable. It is all v hard, v v unfair and existentially grim and painful hun, we all feel it and having ups and downs and coping and not coping...there is light out there for you hun. Ps I would challenge the bill, v unfair 

Purps: what an amazing message! says alot of what I have always wanted to say to people! very moving and hard to read though.. (my god that is me)

kisses to everyone
My news is I got the ladygarden done this eve and boy which was worse the pain or the embarassment! this salon use no plastic nics, and they do a THOROUGH job, front neat and tidy, and sides (almost inside!) and bottom area! Leg up, open wide (thought I was having a bl**din smear!) She knows me better than DH!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

I have banned RH from making any comment at all


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sometimes with all the pain you ladies go through im so pleased that scottie likes a bush


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

my DH has no choice in the bush department - just when I was getting the nerve at 39 and 3/4 to have the 'ladygarden' done - well BU*GER THAT for a game of soldiers !!!

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

y has gone to sleep so I can post this now.  

Once, many years ago, my then secretary went out at lunchtime for some beauty treatment.  After lunch I popped around to her desk to see her and couldn't work out why she was standing up.    Popping past half an hour later the same.  Cutting the story short, come her home time she was still standing. Being the caring fellow that I am, and just as naive, I asked her why was she standing up?      

Apparently she'd been to get her ladygarden trimmed, but had mentioned that she was going to be wearing a thong on holiday (this was mid '90's so slightly less normal) and they recommended an all round waxing.  Apparently a never to be repeated experience!  I've never fancied a back, sack and crack!

RH


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

Just wanted to send nix    I was thining about you as I drove home this evening, I'm so, so sorry 

Leola we are all here for you  

I'm excited about friday (and a little nervous too  )  can't wait to see you all.

xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Nix - sending you         - there are no words honey - you are in my thoughts and prayers xxxxxxxxxxx

Leola - sweetheart you have the world on your shoulders - I can really feel it so    - there are so many dark days and what keeps me going is that the sun has to shine again xxxxx - so pleased you have got your fealings onto paper because that will help and you have all the love in the world here to get you through - none of us have done anything to deserve this sweetheart and certainly not you - it really is the random 'dice' of life but that doesnt make it less sh*t xxx - but we are here for you love and things will get better -       

Sausage - xxxxxx dont you worry about fealing vulnerable love we're here to protect you     

RC - thanks for you message lovey xxxxxxx 

Hello RH  

Kate - wehey for scottie n the JD wot a star   

Love to all 
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

, who knew they had to get quite so close (!)....thought it was just the front bit they did!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have got 3 little jd hip flasks for friday they are soooo tiny but hold loads     

Donks u wont be nervous 10mins after me calling u donkey i'll bet     P.S. what is ur 3d name


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a flying visit to give our lovely Nix the most heartfelt hugs in the world     Really sorry honey, it's just not b/loody fair!     

Leola -   

Love to everyone.

Pix xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Kate    

Donkey - dont be nervous honey - me n Kate will have to slip you a JD  

Pix   

Girls - dilema which is pointless and silly - period is overdue by 4-6 days - had a pig of one last month and bled for 9 days then loads of stress at work - about a year ago I missed a period when I was stressed so Im assuming thats what Ive done again ;( - then stupid bit of me gets excited and then cant handle it - then think you kn*b just do a test and get it over with - if its stress its understandable - there you go - just answered own question  

Spudulike
xx


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

Just bobbing on tonight to give Popsi, leola and Nix a big     
AOC - have only just managed to understand the sausage reference  or what!!!! Here's hoping you are keeping up the    and wishing you   

well today i made  a decision to go for another treatment with my own eggs. Am actually feeling quite positive about it - we are going to go for it in Jan. i agreed to the SP but not the antagonistic one that i didn't really like last time. We were not ready to give up and this site has helped me see that you do sometimes just have to make the decision and plough on regardless. The consultant did say the response was likely to be poor ( 5 or less eggs) but hey no surprises there.    He then did say that he felt positive about it  and that he had expected to see us back.  
I did't feel that we had given it the best of chances and feel good about this decision. Just came home and told DH that i had agreed it with them. he was cool about it we would have just kept putting it off so he knew i was right.
It was quite funny as the con said ' have you made an appointment and i said 'oh no, i've just called in, you know me' I alwys like to disarm them!!   


sending everyone who neeeds a hug  . It is good that people have found a forum wheer they can be themselves and express their deepest fears/ concerns and know that we are all hear to listen.

RC and RH - greetings  RH - no clever techi stuff today?
Must get on with some work - i can't believe how disorganised i have become - preparing lessons at the last minute  and marking infront of the tv. anyway a 4 day week this week  and am off to Go ape and the theatre in Liverpool this weekend with my sister. Hoorah!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that would be worth celebrating Spudulike!

Girls - I will now be a vision in purple after changing my mind on the hot pink. Will I clash with anyone?

Sausage - is that you testing tomorrow then?  

Leola - hope you're ok. I feel you, I really do.

Nix - hope you're having some drinks and lovely crappy food, sweetpea.  

Tropi - well done you! Go for it, I say.

I know I've missed loads of people - so sorry. Pooped now!


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

You girls are the best  . Thank you So So much for all your words and support it means so much to me. I already feel so much better just for sharing. Your words made me cry . . in a good way. It's so nice to know that your all there/ here and that you understand. x

Purple: I loved your post. It's so true! Thank you. x

RC; You are absolutely perfect with words, and your message wasn't at all bossy. Thank you so much.
    xxx

Lightweight; Thank you for your offer. I may well take you up on it.  

AnnaOC; Thank you.    I'm thinking of you and    hard that your symptoms are good ones. It's good to know that you had such thoughts and feelings and went on to have such a positive treatment. xxx

Cocoruby,  

Sobroody; Thank you.xxx I can't believe what your friends gf said!!! Some people!!!   

Malini; You are definitely a wordsmith!   Thank you. x It's so true what you wrote about others sharing making us feel less alone. x
I'm really looking forwards to meeting next week and will no doubt be feeling more cheerful by then. 
It will be nice to be with someone who gets it! Axle is malting so I'm hoping he doesn't look too shabby for the occasion. 

Popsi, Sending you a big hug. xxx

Nix, thinking of you.    

Mag108.    

Spuds, Thank you for your beautiful words. Your right, the sun does have to shine again! That made me smile.   
Sorry, I don't have any helpful suggestions re AF.x

   for Tracey, Skybreeze, AnnaG, CocoRuby, Ally, Slycett, Donkey, Miranda Tropi, and Pixie. xx

Sorry for the crap post. I'm shattered as I've had the lads on my own all afternoon and am ready for bed.

Love to all. xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of personals, just wanted to say how much am looking forward to meeting everybody on Friday  and:

Nix - so, so sorry to read your news sweetie - absolutely gutted for you  I have no clever words, just lots of    - please know we are all thinking of you loads


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Loving the ladygarden hilarity - Scottie is a DUDE!  *high five*      

Popsi, sweets, things will get better soon, I know it.  

Kate, has anyone ever told you you're a JD madwoman?   Although I do love me a hip flask... 

Nix    Thinking of you, sweets.

Thanks everyone - and bodyguard Mash.  

Two options Mash - do a test, or wait.    Neither option will change the outcome, so it's okay, right?

I LOVED spudulike...

     Tropi! I'm sorry, we're so cryptic.  Jerseyspud is Mash and I'm (Cumberland) Sausage.    Congrats on deciding to go again - and on feeling good about it.  

I *might* test tomorrow, Mir.  It depends how I feel.  I'd rather wait than face a negative now, you know?

Leola  

*waving to Steph*

Woke in the night to some cramping (or was it the sprouts for tea) but no spotting last night or so far this morning.  Let's see if I can get through the morning with the all clear, and then see what the afternoon brings.  *deep breath*

Of course, now I've spotted, but it's stopped, I can't help thinking maybe something is happening.  Which is a scary, risky place to go to.  *more deep breaths*

Thank you for holding my hand through this.  I couldn't do this without you all.  *sniff*


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

  

RH  

Morning to all you other Ladies


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

I don't believe it, he's done it again     I shall have to have words     

AOC -         and         - you are doing really well - hope you can get the work thing sorted today and then get back home.

I'm meeting up with Slycett for lunch today          and then off to IKEA  - it's a tough life, but I guess someone has to do it   

Back later - need to take RH to the bus so that I can have the car.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anneofc...      

kate and RC.. have a lovely lunch xxxx

love to you all .. got to go now late for work xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you.  I'm at work, and feeling really   because everyone I asked to do something for me yesterday has done it beautifully, and there's very little left for me to do.  I've just got to co-ordinate, really, and then when the people from THEIR side hosting the event are introduced to the people from OUR side answering questions and providing info, and we've done a bit of a handover/briefing, I can slip away...

Of course, because I'm feeling bolshy, I should explain this is because a) I put serious hours into pre-palnning this and getting it organised in case I couldn't see it through, because I anticipated that and b) I work very hard to be there for other people, and build good working relationships with people.  So.  Things coming home to roost, which is nice.  

PLUS I got here early enough to get a parking space!  So I don't have far to carry display materials!  Result.  

AND my three best friends are tentatively planning a get together next weekend which I MIGHT be able to get to.  One of them I haven't seen since July this year, and the other two I haven't seen since summer 08.        And these are my closest 3D friends.    One lives in Reading, one in Pimlico in London, and one in sunny S****horpe!

SO hoping I can get there.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW, is there any way to prevent going to the loo every ten minutes to check, during this waiting game?!!!!!!  

Don't worry.  I know there isn't, really.  

And, FWIW, I feel really fortunate to be PUPO, and in with a chance.  Wish we all could be here, and in better places, too.

Ack.  Must stop rambling.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC                     

Sorry I haven't caught up - won't be back until this evening now  

       to Team PR

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

3 sleeps to go!!!

**** y - have a lovely lunch todaywith Kate....she's adorable     

Pops-  

Morning AOC  

AnnaSB- What a silly [email protected] that girl was. How can people say things lie that?      

Nix- Thinking of you babes      

Mag- Snap on the lady garden athletics     All you could hear me saying was "ooh, watch my dodgy knee" as I had my leg over my head     

Love to all


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies  

Anne and Mags, I'm so glad I've not had the pleasure in trying the lady garden athletics club before   My little epilator is painful enough.

AnnaSausage, well done lovely, keep up the positive spirit, nothing abnormal about the 10 minute wipe test       

Have a lovely time RC and Kate  

Great decision Tropi  

Nix      

Leola, I'm a cake fan so we could go for some chocolate therapy sometime 

Really wishing I was joining you all on Friday.

LW x x x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I am still a very avid lady gardener - everything comes off every 4 weeks or so!!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I am still a very avid lady gardener - everything comes off every 4 weeks or so!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hehe, so much so that you had to tell us twice LJ!  I am too...it started as dh's wedding present   but then I realised that I liked it too.  But I hear you mag - very up close and personal, and my therapist is a lesbian.  She is also a truly wonderful woman and does dh's facials as well.  So there you have it, a happy threesome.  

Nix - I am carrying you in my heart.  

Rh - You're so naughty!  

Leola - Charlie is a mess for similar reason and has chewed a hole in his back thighs - fell in a pond, the water irritated his skin - so Axle may reject him!  I'll call Sunday eve to make a plan.  Take care of you.  

Mir - I have purple shoes, ring and bag ... so we will be co-ordinated.  It does sound like you got my share of endowment though  

AOC - That's brill news on so many fronts.  

Kate and RC - Have a lovely lunch and fun in the crazy store.

Heaps - I'd love cycling partners.  Here's hoping  

And well done Tropi!

Love to you all.  Special shout out for LW - you seem so calm or maybe careful about posting here, but we are all wishing you well.

M xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Gosh it is quiet on here!  Hiya Heaps.  I am around still ... might say something about my lack of activity or ability to put off the list of things I should be doing!!

Yes, positivity is good but alas it can't be turned off and on as easily as people seem to think, so we've got to enjoy it when its there and NOT beat ourselves up when its not.  Do I think it will turn the world on its axis and make the miracle of miracles happen...hmm, I think I believe too much in the role biology has to play but I am sure it helps if you can hold on to it.

Hope everyone has a nice evenings.  These dark nights make me sleepy.

M xx

PS Love the theatre tidbits.  Crikey!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, that didn't go quite according to plan.    One person I was relying on called in sick, and I didn't feel I could abandon the one remaining colleague to the hordes at the drop-in alone, so I only got away at 4.30, after going to work early so I didn't have to rush to set up.    Never mind.  Home now, headachey and tired, but spotting still only faintest of bits of pink, and off and on.

Soooooo tired.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Heaps & Mal  

AOC- Tired is good love


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening. x

It's cold an wintery here. Brrrrrr. 

AnnaOC; Your doing so well! What a nerve racking time . . . I have everything crossed for you. 
I hope it works out for your get together next weekend. xx

Malini; HOw's your essay going? I'm really not what I think about the use of embryo's for eggs. I've been pondering it on and off since i read your post . . and still have no conclusion on the matter.

Lightweight, cake is good.   Where about in South Yorks are you?

Heaps;  . I would love to have read your post about PMA.  

Hi everyone else. xxx

I feel a bit better today and  have been spurred on by all your comments yesterday to write to the clinic and dispute the treatment charges on the grounds that the cycle was mismanaged. I had a long talk with my friend who's a GP and she also thought it was unreasonable so the letter is now in progress! 

Love and   to everyone. xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening Lovely Ladies and RH 

Kate   - It was lovely to meet you today lovely - hope this afternoon was OK at work    

AOC         and        - did you decide if you were going to test tomorrow or not? Well done for getting through today     

Nix            

Popsi            

Leola    - well done for challenging the bill and so glad that you are feeling a bit better   

Malini -   I know what you mean about the dark evenings - I hate them - I try to wake up for I'm a celeb though   And you're right, RH is naughty - I bet he makes a comment about your threesome  

Heaps   - do they ever mention the really hairy ones? I have to say, I'll have a quick de fuzz round the sides with my Venus breeze for when I go swimming or for a scan  but there is no way I'm doing anything with wax - it's bad enough when I have my eyebrows done. And now I've put on weight again I find it hard to see down there anyway. Fortunately RH knows his way through the jungle by now    

LJ   - You're so brave     

LJ   - You're so brave             

LW   how are you feeling my lovely? I can't believe how close you are to 12 weeks already    

Anne   - you're right, Kate is lovely, and she said you're lovely too.   

Have had a lovely day - meeting up with Kate was so fantastic and at a nice big Savercentre as well - so yet more browsing after lunch. Then off to IKEA where I managed to spend far too much money just like that. And then home and RH is now cooking me curry - I'm a very lucky lady so will forgive him beating me to it on here in the morning.   

   to Steph, Mir, Tropi, Spuds, Pixie, Mag, Donkey, Sweetpea and all the other lovely Team PR ladies

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

ok, so a quick post or two o Saturday and then silence... It took me nearly six hours just to catch up, and I had to keep taking breaks to put my foot up at a good angle (furniture not very helpfully arranged for laptop access - yes, I know I need to sort wireless - since rearranging everything so that windows could get done).
And Sunday I had 3d visitors - nice, but finding company draining at times when it clashes with 'I just want a rest', then yesterday I went out. Yes, out into the big wide world, unaccompanied and on my own, into town, on a bus and back again. Exhausting, and getting up the stairs with bag a bit of a challenge (also carrying one crutch as using bannister and other crutch for balance), but great to have managed it. Especially since it is raining today and I'd worry too much about falling or slipping....

Anyway, I have been reading and just want to say
Nix - I am so so sorry.   Nothing I can say can make it any easier, but we are all here for you, whenever you need us. 

Leola - also sending   your way. What a shed load of stress you have at the moment from all sides. I hope you have supports there for you - and also that you can challenge the bill for your last (non) cycle.

Purple - I loved your information/ advice thing.I will be copying it and printing it out (the only problem is the people who most need it are the ones least likely to take note even if you print it out and send it to them all in capital letters and 24 point text) It is good to have handy reminders. thank you!

Malini - if you are still interested in other thoughts for your essay about use of eggs from foetuses, I think so much of what everyone else has said is relevant, and I could go on at great length as well, but wonder if as well as actual and potential parents points of view you can also consider any potential child's point of view? I mean, there are the debates about parents opting (or not - I absolutely support anyone's right to say no) to use of products of the foetus (and debate about where father's rights are); but there is also how would it be for the potential person born using those eggs? I fully support the right of those conceived through donor treatment to know about their conception, and where possible to have info about their genetic history (so identifying info about the donor(s) - I think this should be an option for the child, not something they have to find out about). So how would a person conceived from eggs from an aborted foetus feel? How would I feel if that were me? Would I feel I was the by-product of a difficult situation? Would I feel that if my parents had been willing to go to these lengths then I must be truly wanted and loved? Would I feel it was all a bit icky? I am just not sure... Do I feel that anyone has the right to donate eggs that are not their own actual eggs? I feel a bit different about organ donation, and am on the organ register - once I am dead and gone my body is not really important to me and if any bits of it can be useful to others for anything that is fine by me. And in some ways I feel that if parts of a foetus could be used to help develop treatments/ help individuals /promote research then the mother (or the parents) should be able to make that decision. However, when it comes to using the eggs to make a whole new person the donor mother in reality is the foetus, the eggs are part of the foetus and a product of both parents of the foetus, so it's not really the same as donating a part of you. The foetus is a genetically distinct human being, and to have as your donor parent someone who never really lived might be a bit difficult to get your head around. A difficult subject - hope you found it rewarding to look at the issues. And thanks for your good wishes - I am sure my nephew was thinking about Peter Pan pirates, not real ones when he made his suggestion about my career options!

Jerseyspuds -  I found your account of your experiences really moving. I am fortunate to have only experienced abortion second hand, through friends or relatives, and I have never yet met anyone who made their decision lightlyor without soul-searching. Fertility problems are very very rarely related to this, and nobody should feel guilty if they make that hard decision - often made for just the same reasons as the choices we are making now - now when we are ready to give a happy family and love and support to a child, because we value children and see it as a big responsibility to bring one into the world, then when the circumstances were not right or the support not there that a child needs and deserves. I just hope our answers will come soon for everyone on here.

Pixie - hope the new job is going ok. Sorry you don't get as much chance to post, and sorry you are having to go through all the immunes tests - if it provides options then go for it. And if stopping the chinese herbs feels like the right thing to do, then go for it. I am sure they help some people, but we are all individual. I have only tried the first level of immune testing (more (a) costs a lot and (b) involves travelling miles from Scotland for the tests and probably also for treatment and (c) I wouldn't (at the moment, and reserve the right to change my mind in future) be able to face some of the more serious treatments (IVIG etc) so feel it is better for me not to know), but the most recent treatment I had I did use prednisilone, and I did get pregnant and it did stay till 10 weeks, so I would definitely do that again. Just need to get it to work for a bit longer.....

Little Jenny - thanks for the good wishes. I am doing ok, as long as I take it easy and don't try to do too much... Hope you are keeping well!

Anne - your SIL sounds deeply insensitive. She might feel too old at 37, but that says more about her than anyone else. You will be a fab mum at whatever age!

Kate - glad things are going well with cafe plans, just hope you can hand in notice soon.... and take care on Malini's stairs with those porn star shoes! You really don't need any injuries, let me tell you.

Anna of C - sending     and    

everyone else - Tracey, Donkey, sweetpea, Veda, Heapey, Mag108 (loved your lady garden story!), Popsi, Samana, Zuri, HunyB, Beachy, Anna (Sobroody), RC (and RH), Nikki W, Jo mac, Coco ruby and tropifruiti and all others I have missed sending    your way and hoping you are all doing ok (or if not about to logon and let us all know why not)
love and best wishes
Elinor xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I am reading but been to tired after reading through to post.

Nix -   

AOC -   All looking good from where I'm sitting.

Thats all I can manage for the moment, will be back on later.

Can't wait for Friday and can't wait to have Mir and the Bobster coming to stay..... fun fun  fn!!!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Evening ladies

Nix -    I am so very sorry. I am gutted for you and DH. 

LW - Thanks chick xx Chocolate cake sounds just the thing for you...enjoy xx

Laura - Hiya gorgeous 

Anne - Hiya babes. Oh those piccies of the kitty cats are gorgeous

Mag108  

Beachy  

Hello to the rest of the gang. Only 3 more sleeps until party day girlies. I am gutted that I won't be there but all of those who can have a drink please have one for me xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Rural Chick said:


> And you're right, RH is naughty - I bet he makes a comment about your threesome


Well, it would be rude ............ not to! 



Malini said:


> ...it started as dh's wedding present  but then I realised that I liked it too.


 



Malini said:


> - very up close and personal, and my therapist is a lesbian.


    



Malini said:


> So there you have it, a happy threesome.


     



Rural Chick said:


> And now I've put on weight again I find it hard to see down there anyway. Fortunately RH knows his way through the jungle by now


LJ - can you advise **** y? Having seen your impressive bump face it appears that you are way ahead in the tummy stakes!    However, to misquote Winston Churchill - yours will be gone relatively soon whereas I've had mine for 10 years. 

Kate - thanks for keeping **** y out of mischief for an hour. Are you available 24/7?   

Elinor - interesting new perspective on the emryo egg donor debate.   

Nix - still thinking of you.   

Pix - I sending an extra big  down with **** y on Friday. It is very difficult to stay positive with so much sh1t going on, but I hope that you pull through soon and can head forwards again.     

AoC - still       for you.

RH


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhhh swins you not coming to play?  

hiya RH..you not coming to play either! 

Is everyone wearing something new and fancy.   I have nothing.  Honest nothing but jeans and t-shirts to wear.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good evening ladies  

**** y was great to meet u at last sweetheart   Scottie has said did you manage to get a word in edgeways with me gabbering on 20 to the dozen     Cant wait till friday   

rh unfortunately not, tho im open to offers of employment till we get the cafe   

Hello swinny elinor pixie purps malini anne annasob aof nix lj mag laura beachy leola and everyone else


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm bringing you FROCKS, LB. And if they fail we're going shopping, so there. Two more sleeps till I hit the road!


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

laurab said:


> hiya RH..you not coming to play either!


Laura - no, someone has to stay to keep the homefires burning. Anyway, it'll cease to be a girl's night out if I'm there, and I tend to cramp **** y's style.    

RH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll bring a frock for you too RH - how's about it? And Anne can do your face.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> I'll bring a frock for you too RH - how's about it?


Thank you for the kind offer. I'm not sure if my ban from all parts of London Transport after an unfortunate incident on a night bus coming back from the Rocky Horror Show as a student in a raincoat and very tasteful stockings, suspenders and french knickers still applies though.    



Miranda7 said:


> And Anne can do your face.


But what about my Gentleman's Veg Plot?   

RH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Just a little one.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anne? You up for hoeing RH's weedy veg plot, lady?  

I think, however, she's only offering to buff up people's eyeshadow en ce moment.  

No matter - I shall bring you a voluminous frock, to cover your untidy plot.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

well really  

rh u can borrow a pair of my size 2 porn shoes if ya like  

Mir what happened to pink frock hun?


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Mir

Superb double entendres!    I'm not sure Anne knew what she was going to get herself into - anytime she wants to as far as I'm concerned!   

Don't worry about the frock - I was intending wearing the babyhawk.   

Kate - one will do!   

RH  

Apologies for geting the thread of topic ......


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The BH won't cover your blushes RH! Well it might, artfully tied...

Kate - I ummed and ahhed by the dyes and felt the dusky pink lining wouldn't go so well with hot pink. The lining's polyester and won't dye, you see. So I went for violet.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I thought my ears were burning and I heard my name mentioned       

Glad you and **** y had a lovely lunch Kate  

Mira- I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited to meet you all, you're all gonna be glammed up.
I tried on my dress/top thingy earlier and last time I wore it I had bare legs...but it's a bit cold for that now so tried it on with lacy tights....I thought I looked a bit ****ty, Jason assured me I looked classy. I'm a little undecided.
I might check out my wardrobe again.  

Evening RH


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Mir

Depends how cold it is.  

Anne

Is that a yes?    

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne how short is it hun? If you got it flaunt it sweetie, and u certainly got a great body (not in a lesbian way u understand  )   

Mir ooo violet it'll look great hunny very glam.  Unlike me who bought top and leggings last week, and now cant remember where i put em     Think scottie mite have hidden em so i gotta wear me jeans


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening   

Only 4 pages?    It's been quiet here!

Nix/Leola:   

Elinor    hope your ankle is healing nicely.

Alls : I keep meaning to email you but I'm stupidly busy hon, sorry for being a bad friend  

Anne: What are you going to wear you busty lady?  

RC/LW : Lots of    to our pregnant ladies.

Purple: I can't believe we'll eventually meet!  

LJ: Thanks so much for all your kind words honey, can't wait to meet you and the bump on Friday.  

AofC:     

Kate: Are you on JD again?   

RH: Are you really not coming to our party?   

Heaps:  

After leaving 2 more mesages and sending another unanswered email I've decided to go to the restaurant today. Looking like this      Started having a chat with one the girls whom I haven't seen/met before and the next minute I know the manager came over to say he'd overheard me and wanted to offer his assistance. He was brilliant, apologised on their behalf and sorted out everything in 5 minutes and let us have all the drinks half price as it was their fault so I've ordered 2 more bottles of rose champers!!   So we have 23 bottles of wine/champers for 15 people (4 non drinkers)    Do you think I've overdone it a little?   

Purple/Kate/LV - how would you like your steaks girls? I was asked that question today   

Anyway, I'd better carry on eating my ice cream before it melts!

Pix xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

RH- Well as **** y is having a makeover, I guess it's only fair you do           
Joking **** y      

Heaps- It doesn't happen often hun, but I'm stuck for words    
You are amazing      

Kate- It's one of these that can be pulled up so it's a little above the knee.  

Pix- I've MISSED you        
what are you wearing love?

Alls- Your inbox is full chick.
I'll try and call tomorrow lovely


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are gonna be sh!t faced


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, Heaps, what a thing to go through!!! and what an inspiration. Thank you so much for sharing.   

Did you have any particular strategies to yourself into the space where you were able to have a PMA? 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Heaps - PMA has a startling effect on the body's ability to cope, for sure. I'm so thrilled for you that you're ok now.

Pix - HOW much booze? Think RH had better come and mop some of it up! Might warm him up a little!

Kate - get that frock on! Jeans - tisk.

Anne - I can't imagine you'll look remotely hussy-like. Go for the maximum effect I think!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mir - I know    

Anne - missed you too babes    I have no idea what to wear to be honest!!   I will be coming from work so might just pop in to our showroom and borrow a dress!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mira- you drinking love?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix OMFG how much, we will be rat **** d     scotts just said i wont need to take any jd with me    what does he know     and yes im having a little sneaky one       Can i have my steak well done please sweetheart   

Anne thats not that short hunny, my red top thingy whatever it is is thigh length and im gonna wear that with just leggings   

Mira top and leggings ok sweetie?    can always ditch the leggings and make it a mini dress, tho if we are near any water they may try and chuck me back in     

Heaps sorry hunny our posts crossed.      

Hi leola


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Leola  

Kate- OK, you've convinced me then. 
What time u getting to Mals on Friday?

Oh, I am defo in the Christmas spirit girls....fairytale of New York was on the radio earlier and I went all goosbumply  
xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Heaps - what a truly inspirational story - I know from my experience when the chips are down the PMA gets you off the floor and on to the first step - sometimes thats all it needs to get you going again - thanks so much for sharing your story, really appreciated - honest open and amazing   

Elinor -    thanks for your message sweetheart

Leola    so pleased you are sounding a bit better lovey xxxxx 

Sausage xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx          from the bouncer  

RC n RH xxxxxxx - v cheeky RH 

Kate - wehay not long now    

Pix - well done for   them xxx

So excited !!! DH has the hump cos Im on here so much he says we wont have anything to talk about by the time we meet up ho ho ho ho     

XXX Malini xxx

Well done Tropi xxxx

 Anne xx

Love
Spuds
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Blimey Pix!! Mind you I seem to be drinking a few glases of vino most nights at the moment so maybe my tolerence will be up to it.... otherwise Mir your carrying me home!  

Oh you can bring me frocks but I only own trainers! I MAY go shopping tom evening if I have the strength..  

Did I tell you Mir one of the other chipper mums may be meeting us in IKEA friday with her chippers!!! Can you imagine!!   

Heaps - Amzing story.  

RH/ Mir - What are you two like! Veggie plots.... really!

I've had enough with my computer driving me bonkers.  Gonna buy myself new one with my lump sumI'm getting from work.... laptop or Big comp? PC or Mac? Well?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Drinking? Certainly not! Disgusting habit.

I shall be snorting the champers through a 50 pound note.

Tuh.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Spuds  

Yo Laura 
Defo laptop then you can FF & ** where ever you are   
2 x chippers and a Bobster ...that's Chipbobtastic


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne me being a bimbo just asked bill to get me a cheap ticket, so im ermmmm there at about half 10      Am getting tube (scott wants me to get taxi cos its safer   ) from euston to belsize, gonna go round shops for a bit, coffee and cake, cake and more cake and mals meeting me about 12.30.  What time u getting there hunny?   

Jersey i know hunny im getting mega excited too      Have u seen how much booze we got     Plus the jd


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Pix

Glad to see you are back on form!     

Thank you for the invite but I think this is the closest I dare come.  

RH  

Heaps - you are amazing and so brave.  Wish I had your ba11s.     An example to all of us.

Kate - make sure that you drink **** y share!  

Mir - it goes to your head   even quicker that way.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

10.30...oh yes I remember your text now Kate    
I arrive at 2.30 love xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

.....you ladies are buidling up to a BIG night out!
Sorry I havent been on much, have been reading but my time has been taken up organising trip to Athens for LIT tx in Jan
This is what it looks like. Mon: Man-London by train, then gatwick xpress, then fliy to athens Mon pm. TX pm Tues, fly back to Ldn. Stay at Gatwick tues nite for train back to Mancs then off to work pm. so its been 2 train booking, 1 flight and 2 hotels all researched etc.....am pooped!

...btw what is PMA? (heaps your story is very moving, you hvae had to be so so brave)
x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Mags xxxx PMA Positive Mental Attitude xxxxx

Anne hellooooooo  

Kate - Im too excited to speak   

Mir  

Spudilicious
xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mags think its positive mental somat or another


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhh those getting there early come IKEA!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

lol spudulike beat me to it   

Spuds me too hun, gonna get my secret santa tomoz     

Anne hmmm is rather early isnt it       Hope they serve cake that early     

Mags crikey hun u have been busy, im well impressed


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey - do you think we'd better do Ikea just before 23 bottles of booze?  

How about a nice cup of tea and a sit down?

How old are the other trips?

Chipbobtastic... I love that!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Kate - getting my secret santa tomorrow too  DH suggested something from the sex shop !! I suggested something tasteful ........i.e......not from the sex shop !!!  

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spuds      men are     all that scottie keeps saying is make sure u get a taxi dont get the tube


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah - bless Scottie - he sounds lovely - any man who can find a good deal on JD is in my good books


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MIr - The chippers are about the same age as Robert i think. Chipbobstatic!    They are super cute all have crazy curly hair.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spuds he's going down agen tomoz to get another 2 bottles      

Laura any chance of kidnapping the other ladies chiplets for us all to share


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

...shattered, did yoga tonite too then made dinner...
PMA....there you go! I had forgotten there was such a thing so thank you very very much for reminding me! Have recently been getting away from my NMA using the red juice (wine) which does the trick for ooooooooh 1hr or so before I get sleepy and negative again.
I can do PMA. tnaks Heaps for reminding us
X


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Kate -Wot a star   

Laura n Miranda  

Gotta leg it for some TLC with DH before he uses his own PMA and unplugs me lap top   

Laters girlies
Spuds
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Your inbox is full LB!  

Hi Spuds!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir - Not any more!

Sylett - Yeah she is just moving house so prob wouldn't mind them being kidnapped for a while!   I'll see what I can do... if there is a wiggley parcel in the secret santa bag go for that one!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Woohoo cheers laura, hope she wont mind me keeping him/her for the rest of me life tho, cos after all a present is for life and not just for xmas       sorry couldnt resist that, its the jd talkin agen  

Spuds he's a spoilsport    tho scottie does keep looking sideways at me tapping away  

Mir i'll join u on the snorting champers


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I'm sure she won't mind!  She'll still have the other 2.. prob won't even notice! They are all little fellas by the way.  

Right bed for me.  Been trying to sort my comp probs all evening, still not sorted, fed up of it!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

And what is wrong with the tube, pray?  Although taxi is good if wearing taxi shoes/porn shoes....

     at entendre conversations....

I tested early this am and it's negative.  Which has left me feeling rather panicky and hollow.  I know OTD isn't till Friday, but I also know it's 14 days since ET today.  Used a FR.  It's not over till it's over, but it does feel rather.... over.  If it hasn't worked, why all the spotting over 4 days not developing full a/f?  Although I suppose it could be the progesterone retarding things.  Wish I could understand all the niggles and odd feelings.  No cramps for nearly 24 hours, but there is a little more spotting this am.

Man, this sucks.  (Never a truer word)

I'm so ducking tired of it all.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

PS - sorry to crash the party mood!  I know and trust that whatever my final result on Fri, and whatever has happened to team PR in recent months, you will have an AMAZING time on Fri, regardless.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna     two days is a long time hun for that result to change, don't give up hope yet x


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

AoC

Still   for you.      

RH


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

jerseyspuds said:


> DH suggested something from the sex shop !!


   



laurab said:


> ... if there is a wiggley parcel in the secret santa bag go for that one!!


Ooooh - perhaps I should come after all! 

RH


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - there must be a reason why your clinic says wait so long to test so           and         . If they are late implanters then they won't have made enough HCG yet to register a positive.       

Nix and Popsi        

Heaps - your story was amazing    - it shows what the power of PMA can have  . I think sometimes we tend to shy away from being too positive "just in case". I've come to the conclusion though that if anything goes wrong with a tx/pg then it's sh*t anyway, so if it's a bit more sh*t, it's still sh*t, IYSWIM.

Mag - that's a whirlwind visit to Athens - do you have to go into work on Wed pm? You'll be shattered, won't you?   

Spuds - RH helped me chose my secret santa presents    

As for the rest of you - why wasn't I invited to the party is it cos I'm not drinking        .Chipbobstastic!!!!
RH's veg plot can become as overgrown as it wants now - I won't be doing any weeding. And today, when I got up first to get on here (not that I'm competitive, you understand) he'd sneakily done something so that the internet wouldn't connect, waited for me to get into the shower, fixes it and sneaks on here - talk about living dangerously.    

Am meeting up with another FFer for lunch today (I could get used to this lifestyle!) and have my mental health nurse coming to see me so quite a busy day today. Hope you all have good days.

Love and       to Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

RH


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

RH & RC - I love you two!  

Thanks beachy. 

I'm holding on to two thoughts:- 1) Two days is enough time for things to change 2) if it's negative, I'm going to have a serious wine-and-coffee-drinking binge   

Had a little cry and a cuddle with Husband, which was rather rare and nice, as he's usually stricly hands off when I'm crying! (not for lack of care, I hasten to add)

I'm not in work today, and tonight I get to fabulous myself and pretend to be a glamorous author-type at a Girls Night In at Hexham Library. http://tinyurl.com/yjegw55 I've got a jersey, patterned dress from Monsoon in swirls of magenta/raspberry and black, black patterned tights, black 'jewel' necklace and bracelet, and the famous Migraine Shoes (magenta, with little black bows), that I can't walk in. I'll even put lipstick on... (I often wear makeup, but almost never lipstick - don't like the feel of it).

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a quickie, sneaking on at school!!!
Didn’t get in until 10.15 last night a very long and boring governors meeting, but I managed to sneak a peek at FF on my phone.

Kate, my 3D name is Katharine, although DH does call me Donkey at times!

I need help. WHAT SHALL I WEAR ON FRIDAY??

I have a choice…sparkle and cleavage or toned down, less sparkle and less cleavage. (both dresses)

What is everyone else wearing?


AOC    

Have a good day

xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Donkey - Sparkle and cleavage most definitely    
Governors meetings can be sooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring - we used to have the Head Boy and Girl at ours as well - I felt so sorry for them.  My FIL has just become a school governor as well, so can't wait for the conversation when we next see him (NOT!).    at sneaky peak onto FF though.

AOC -     that outfit sounds so glam - make sure someone takes a picture that you can then use on your "Domestic Goddess and other useful skills" book.    

Morning Beachy      

I've just had egg mayo and tomato in a wholemeal pitta bread for breakfast - is this normal


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Dunno if it's normal, but it sounds fabulous!  But then I have a complete egg love affair going on this year...

Definitely sparkle and cleavage!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

It was certainly more yummy than Museli


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heaps said:


> What are a group of people with the name Catherine, Katharine, Katherine. A gaggle? A troup? A bevy? A cackle?


How about Saucy, Sexy and Sultry


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

First - AOC - I am   and   and also beggin' for this test to be WRONG, too early and remembering that the ARGC hates home tests and really believes an HCG reading is the way to go.  Have heard so many stories that prove their theory and I want it to be YOU who is my favourite one to trot out at times like this.  

Heaps - Ohhh, please PM me that story.  I feel so left out.  It sounds inspiring, and I want to be inspired.  I had another announcement y'day as a response to my RSVP to her party - thought I was being brave to go 3D, and now it seems I have to be.  She decided to go for no 2 after we spoke about my IF, and the next month ....  I need to work on my PMA.

RH -    

Kate - Darling, I thought you were arriving at 11:30??  I will be with you asap.  The tube is safer than a taxi because you are with lots of people.  Euston to Belsize Park is one line, only a few stops and quite frankly tell Scottie it is good enough for Chris and Gwyneth who got off with me not so long ago.  The police station for Hampstead is across the road from the tube station!!! You'll be very safe.

1230pm - Kate p/u then 3pm Anne p/u and 330pm (or as soon as I can get to the bus stop) is RC's p/u.  Not fair you've all met each other!!!  Thankfully, I have had lunch with WW so not all new to me. 

Oh dear brain developed freeze.  Oh yes, Elinor - how could I forget - thank you for your contribution to my essay.  I am focussing on the rights of the offspring because from adoption and DI/DE, we know more about this group than we think, and a lot of it applies.  I appreciate - HUGELY - your input.

And Leola - thanks too for thinking about it, no doubt I'll bore you on Monday.  Well done for getting that letter together.  We are often right to fight, but the energy levels to do it take some finding.  Remember we can help on here.

Morning everyone else. I hope today is a good one.  Re outfits, the bar is in a work area of the West End so loads of people there will be in 'straight from work' wear so if you don't feel like going large: a pair of black trousers/skirt and a blouse and you'll fit right in.  We just want to meet you, so what you're wearing doesn't matter (now RH just leave that phrase alone!!).

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Malini       
Black trousers and a top sounds perfect to me


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - still   for you. Luuurve the sound of your outfit!

Donks - I vote clevage and sparkle. I am going for sparkle and legs...it is a xmas party after all!

Pix - thanks so much for sorting everything out   Think I will need to be poured into a cab at the end of the night! 

Malini     is it you who has sent me a ** invite? If so will accept when I have access after work 

Heapey - could you pm me the story too please? 

Kate   when I see big families out and about I ask dh if he thinks they would miss one!

Mag - glad you have Athens sorted. i may need to pick your brain about it! 

Hi RC, RH, Anne and anyone else who is around 

Wrote out my history over the past 4 years to supplement the rubbish letter my consultant wrote to give Dr G...boy does it make depressing reading! Glad its done and dusted though. 

Need to think about what to pack as I'll be in London until Monday...I hate packing and always struggle to pack light as I like options! 

My clinic may want me to take the pill to kick start my cycle (cd65 today). I mentioned I would like to have one natural cycle before ivf but the nurse said they may not let me as they are already bending the rules (ie I am over their normal age limit). This means I might struggle to fit in any immune treatment I may need, especially if I need LIT in Athens..lets hope I don't! 

Anna x

Anna x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello all, my you chatted yesterday!

I wasn't around so heaps hunny can you PM me your experience too please
I'm so sorry if my post upset you or offended you or anyone else  , I too am a glass half full type of woman, and try my hardest to always find the silver lining, I'd just read that post on another FF page and thought parts of it were brilliant. I'm brave in so many area's but like others I wouldn't be brave enough to give it to the people in my life that could benefit from knowing how to react to our IF. Just know that I'd never want to upset anyone on here, and I'm truely sorry if I did 

Sausage hold on tight hunny to your PMA, sending you some of mine down the computer signals!!!    Your outfit for you ladies night in sounds just FAB!!!!

Oh ladies I'm so excited about friday, for the last few weeks I've been abit nervous and I think that's why I've got no outfit (coupled with the fact that I don't fit anything!!) but yesterday bought a dress, bright red! but now think it's a bit tarty! oh well am going to town this PM so will have to search high and low!

NOW however I'm not nervous at all!!! I'm soooooooooooo very excited at meeting all you ladies! now just unsure how I'm going to talk to everyone for as long as I'd like   I think I need hours with you all!!!!

Pixie, i'll take another of those sparkling bottles off you hunny, I only ordered one, so I'll happily take another. As for the steak, unfortunately I like it v well done! I know chef's hate it but unfortunately I'm uncouth when it comes to eating red meat! Can you also remind them no sauce for me thanks sweetie!  And hun, I'm going to give you the biggest hug ever so brace yourself! 

Love to all x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

ASB - Yes, that's me on the ** invite.  And I too hope you don't have to have any immune therapy.    

Hiya Purple.  Can't wait to meet you too.  And that post was helpful to me, not offensive in the least.  This is a personal journey that we have chosen to share; I pick and choose what I can work with/cope with and take everything else as something to ponder.

M xx

PS. All girls who are travelling from mine to the PARTEEE, the cab is booked for just before 6pm. XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all

[fly]2 sleeps to go[/fly]

Donks sparly and low, go for it love  

AOC- 2 days can make all the difference lovely, I'm     hard for you

**** y- have a lovely day 

Hi Anna  
Hi Purps 

Mal 

Girls- Can I ask a favour..........Jason has an interview tomorrow and it sounds perfect for him....he's been turned down for one he went for 2 weeks ago and had numerous knock backs but he's still   . Can you throw some happy wishes to him girls?
PMA and all that 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Lovely ladies and RH

Weather looks brighter today TG.

AOC -      We all still with you... hanging in for a better result tomorrow. 

Donks - Oh def cleavage and sparkle!!!  

Malini - Very true. 

Anna - I remember writing out my history.... loks horrid on paper a.  And my dr made loads of mistakes on mine... like saying my FSH was 171 not 17! And addedd 10 years to my age!  

Purps - Maybe they can pop your steak on now!

Ohhh your all making me nervous over your new outfits.   Thing is IF i get dresed up I won't be comfy and will not enjoy myself. I hav a dress that I bought fora wedding but its a backless halter type thing so I'll be chilly in it... (I'm such an old woman!!)

Agh I've run out of steam already. Not had a cuppa yet.  I'll be back!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots of happy wishes for Jason, Anne!  I'm excited for him!!!   

I am also officially *this* close to throwing  a .

GP just called re my urine analysis.  I have a persistent and nasty bug (although I've felt better recently) which won't respond to your basic first choice anti-biotics, so they're prescribing me something more powerful, though still safe.  Only thing is, for reasons I don't quite understand, this med will make me more vulnerable to c. difficile, so if I get the runs, I need to get that tested, too.



Someone, somewhere, is taking the p!ss.  No pun intended.

*raises hand*  Stop the world, please.  I want to get off.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura I'm with you on the old lady feeling the cold, but maybe a pashmina (or big scarf in our house ) will help, as for not feeling comfy, can I refer you to pixie's post and the number of wine bottles we've purchased    I'm sure you'll only feel uncomfortable for 5 mins    But at the end of the day we want to see you! so come in your PJ's for all I care, whatever you want to wear is fine (although I think Mir has other ideas   ) I just want to see you all!! 

It's so exciting, some of you I've know for about 16 months know, I've been lucky enough to meet the lovely Anne, but it's so wonderful to be meeting the ladies who have been there with me through my journey, and whose journey's I have shared! I'm a happy bunny at the mo!!

Anne big PMA going out for Jason, what time tomorrow so I can cross my fingers for him?

malini   

Hello to everyone one else   

Oh Anna Hunny you're having a rough ride!    It's unfortunate but the anti B's your doc has prescribed probably just kill of the healthy bacteria in the gut that keep C diff in small enough numbers that they don't have an effect. Do you take a pro/pre biotic? this might help at the moment or natural yoghurt?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC             - you'll get through this, even though it doesn't seem it right now.

Laura - wear whatever you feel comfortable in my lovely - it's you we want to see and talk to, not your frock 

Anne   and            for Jase tomorrow.

Purps - I don't think your post upset anyone my lovely    

AnnaSB -       that you don't need the LIT - and        for you after doing those notes.

Malini -thanks for sorting out the taxi - will it be the sort with flap down seats, in which case, please can I bags one of them if they are strong enough - I used to love sitting on those    

My nurse has had to call off as she's got a really bad cold and doesn't want to pass it onto Chip, so that means more time to play on here before I go to lunch


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- maybe something crap has to happen before you get something good...........if you know what I mean. I'm praying for something good for you in Friday .

Laura please don't be nervous, we just want you there and comfy. ok   

Purps- 2.30 love


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - you poor thing                 

Laura - wear what you feel comfortable in!

Purps - loving the red

Anne - wishing Jase every sucess      My tips (if he wants them) are:
Understand what the company does and read spec thoroughly. List any questions around and anticipate what type of questions might be ask eg if under behaviours team work is meantioned, chances are he'll be asked to give an example of time he was a good team player 
Have a list of questions prepared. Chances are many if not most will be answered through the course of the interview, BUT you should have something to ask at the end of the interview. If you run out you can always ask 'why do you enjoy working here?'
Be enthusiastic, don't be afraid to let the interviewer know that you are keen and would like to work for them (at the end of the interview) 
Focus on your achievements and ability to overcome problems/challenges...this is not a time to be modest! 
Above all belive in yourself!


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Morning all.  

I just dropped the lads off and now have 5 whole hours to do as I wish! How nice.  

It's so exciting that your all meeting up so soon. Please take some pics for the rest of us. I so wish I was coming along  . 

AnnaOC, I'm  sending lots of     that it's still too early and that 2 days will make all the difference. Love and    for you. xx
Tonight sounds good   I hope you have fun. xxx

AnneG; sending lots of      for Jason. x

AnnaSB, Is there a reason why your clinic use the pill instead of Provera to bring on a bleed? I had Provera both times before tx was due and bled within 3 - 5 days.

I emailed my consultant the other day to ask if I could take the pill up to my next tx in Jan. This was his response. 
"We don't recommend the "pill" prior to IVF as there was a recent study
reported at this years ESHRE meeting showing lower results in patients
pre-programmed with the COCP"
Now I'm confused as I was under the impression that taking the pill could actually kick start the ovaries in poor responders!? Anyone have any insight?

Hi RC, RH, Laurab, Malini, Purple, Donkey and anyone else who's around. xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Leola         

Purps - meant to say on last post  - that dress sounds lovely  - am now humming lady in red


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Leola - the reason is because I react really badly to oral progesterone (and most types of pills bar one). One type (starts with an N) I had an allergic reaction too, the other made me really depressed. Oral progesterone is like the mini pill anyway

Anna x


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Oooh, that doesn't sound nice Anna. I must admit Prov turns me into an emotional wreck . . which is one of the reasons why I was hoping my dr would give me the pill instead. xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AnnaSB- Thanks hun, it's a pre sales/technical role that would mean he can use his brain and offerideas and advice to both IT mangers and MD's of their customers. They are looking for someone to do this as their already technical guy is just that little bit too techical and blinds their customers with difficult tech stuff. they want someone who can liase with people who are not so technical ie MD's and not totally confuse them with their product. I think he could do it really well, but liekyou say, this is not a time to be modest.
Confidence without being cocky.
he knows the company quite well so has a good insight into what thet do and services they offer .
I like the last question idea, as you say, having something to ask is always good  
thanks hun


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Purps - that explains it more.  She also said she's jsut being extra cautious because I've been/go into hospital environments.  I do, now, have to wonder if I caught this bug at the clinic, which isn't a pretty thought.  I usually eat a lot of probiotic yog, one particular brand works with my digestive disfunction really well.  But I've got to make sure I take the new anti-bs at least 1-2 hours before, or 4 hours after, eating dairy, or taking supplements containing iron or zinc.  What part of the day does that actually leave, when you're taking something twice a day, and going to bed shortly after dinner  I guess I'm going to have to carry all my supplements around with me, and take them in the middle of the day.  And not have yog for breakfast or pudding.

Sorry.  I know I'm whining like a spoilt child, but I really am fed up.

I know I'll get through, thanks RC.    I do know that, even if I don't feel like it right now!

I mean, I even just ate half a dark chocolate bounty, and didn't enjoy it at all, because it tasted so sweet it made me feel icky!  That's my favourite treat!  

Sorry your nurse cancelled.  

Thanks, Anne.  

GREAT interview tips, Anna - so few people plan their answers around what the company has specified they want!  It's like writing essays without checking what learning outcomes are supposed to be evidenced....  

I dunno, Leola, except that I know that medical knowledge is changing and growing all the time.  

I am FREEZING and fed up with being so. I'm going to battle out into the back yard in the gale force winds, drag in some logs, and light a fire.  In my current run of crapulence, I expect to be decapitated by a flying slate...      

You gotta laugh.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne - sounds like he has a really good chance of getting it! He's very personable too..customers would love him           

Leola - don't like the sound of that (the pill not being good). But thinking about it when I did the sp I took the pill before hand, got 2 eggs but did not make it to transfer


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

heaps  

Anna- Jason says thanks so much for your advice


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC         you be careful of you, Twit and [email protected] out there - and enjoy snuggling up in front of the fire oncw it's roaring away. 

I'm in the library at the moment as the car is having two new front tyres fitted and this is so much more civilised than the garage 

I think London will be all sparkled and boobed out on Friday night


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oooh, has anyone heard from WingWing?
Think I'll text her
**** y - What you wearing on Friday love?
xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, I have - she's on her way the the Isle of Man at this very moment and is looking forward to seeing everyone.
Black velvet trousers and a gold top. Makes me sound like a pint of milk


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

OOOh, I've got some gorgeous gold eye stuff.
You having your face done too, foundation etc etc ?
xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Whaever you want, my lovely - my face is in your hands - although I don't own any foundation so do I need to buy some  
Right, tyres are done so must love you and leave you all 'til later. Hope you all have lovely afternoons.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

dont buy anything love, I've got it all


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

WOW


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix hunny thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

AnnaSB, Sorry, I didn't mean to cause any worry.    
I don't really know what to think about it  as some do say taking the pill is good. I'll do a search and see if I can find out what the ESHRE meeting that my consultant referred to is!? There is so much conflicting info out there hey. xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Survived back yard, fire lit.  

Nix


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhh trying to look after the chips and fnd that code for VERY department store someone posted other day for my sister who is ordering some stuff from there.... can't find it!! WHo posted it? I can't remember..... anyone?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura this is the code thingy x


go to very.co.uk
i ordered the fisherprice delux baby set at £30
the baby annabel at £36
vtech puppie at £33 so total £99 but it was buy 2 get 1 free

then i found a promotional code spend £60 get £30 off code ZG003 and another free deliver code xx728 so got all 3 items for £39 I am so bloody chuffed, vouchers end soon next week i think, cant believe i got it all for that price, thought i would share

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I have just spilt boiling hot soup (straight from microwave) over my hands   any tips to stop blistering etc?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jesus Ally get  them under cold water for 5 mins minimum     
for starters
anyone else know of a cream?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lots of cold water hunny stop the burning from continuing 10mins udder cold water then after Aloe Vera best fresh but gel will do

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heaps          yum yum, I  LOVE shoes     xx


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ally: Ouch. I don't know if you can get hold of any Weleda Combudorian . It's excellent for burns. 
They do a lotion which you can soak your hands in, or an ointment. xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ally - after holding the burn under cold running water for a long time, rub on lavender oil 
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally hunny how are you and your arms x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Bum Ally you ok?  I always have a vera plant ready for action.    Is it very bad? 

Purps/ Heaps - Thanks girls... pased that on to my sister.  

My home help lady just gone.  She been singing songs to the chippers for last 3 hours! They all crashed out now and she gone... just having a cuppa and a fried Egg sarnie..  

Gonna read back now..


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You ok Alls?  

laura  

girls, I've just had a look at Digress and they have a dance floor         

OOh I'm soo excited


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Cold water, then ice (but don't give yourself frost bite!) until there's no heat left in the burn. Then I'd agree either lavender oil, aloe vera or a proprietary burn oointment. If you, or a friend, can go buy some specialist burns plasters, that's a good idea, too.

Hugs to you! Hope it doesn't turn out too bad.

Anna, _who recently slapped what she thought was a burns plaster on a long, nasty burn from an oven shelf. Turned out the plaster was a colloidal healing plaster, which you musn't use on burns, and when she took it off two days later, it ripped all the skin off the burn. So now, instead of just a scar, she has a scar AND a groove......_


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks girls

**** Anna that sounds really nasty!!

My mum went and got me some Aloe vera gel which is no slathered on. Its not really really bad - just a patch on my right hand about 3cm diameter but it runs between thumb and finger so is really sore and on my left hand there is a stripe of burn right across the top of my fingers. Sure I will survive but it bloody well hurts like hell (and I always pride myself in having a high pain threshhold!) I doubt it will stop me lifting a wine glass though!! I may not bother drawing attention to my scabby mits with a manicure and polish though!!    Just hoping it won't blister etc now.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Keep on with the aloe hunny, as well as being soothing aslo has skin regenerative properties! clever stuff is Aloe x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Purps that was your suggestion and it really does soothe doesn't it. A xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes it's amazing, found it out in USA my auntie couldn't become a foster parent unless she had a full grown aloe plant, good for so much first aid! I however seem unable to grow them so the gel is the next best thing. Not cheap but brilliant stuff x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purps is that really true about your aunt? Thats amazing.

Girls I used to be a charter VIP and it has lasped - want to sort it out (thats why my inbox is full as they have reduced my allowance) any clues??

A xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally you've just reminded me, mine too, I think Anne's did a few weeks ago will let you know if I manage it x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls click on paid subscriptions and you shoudl be able to do it there.
Mine goes in 2 days too
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps -ithink it was supposed to but I some how got it back for another month FOC


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Read this,

It's suspended for the moment?!?!?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216505.0


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh buggar,


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally yes that's really true about the aloe

Anne I thought you'd just renewed?  Bit wierd hey!

Anyway just 2 more sleeps hehehehehehe x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

A quick fashion related question  
Is it still a must that your shoe colour  MUST match you bag colour/
or can you mix and match thesedays?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Whatever you think hunny, I'm sure you won't be thrown out for shoes and bag not matching    

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

DEFINATELY mix and match is more than okay!   I mix it up or match depending on what I have and don't worry about it at all.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

fab!
I can bring my large snakeskin (fake  ) clutch bag and fit all my bits n bobs in , including a camera


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Ally  -  hope you are OK my lovely - what fantastic first aiders Team PR are.

Fab pub lunch out - and get this - 2 meals and 2 soft drinks for (wait for it) £6.10 - seriously the meals were £2 each  - I had chilli and chips and Sparkly had jacket potato, chips and beans, and we could have had loads of other yummy things as well. I don't know how they can afford to operate at those prices   .

Got my nightie for the pajama party on Friday as well and have nearly finished my Christmas shopping . Feeling very virtuous and smug now - I've never been this organised before. 

Anne what colour are your shoes and bag?

I tried to become a charter member a couple of weeks ago - I hope they bring it back soon. 

AOC - good luck for tonight's event - make sure you get a picture of you so that we can all see you looking lovely and glam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

**** y - bargain!!
At the moment, the bag is a snakey effect and shoes black.......BUT, the outfit could MAY change  
off now girls, chat tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Anne   see you tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

handbags?!  Oh my you girls!

Purp - I'll sort you a baby Aloe plant if you like... mine has lots of babies... prob not good idea to bring it Friday night I guess?

I'm off to Lakesid eonce the chippers are in bed.  May treat myself to some new jeans, top, new trainers and a matching clutch bag... do they do dunlop stripe bags??


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooh laura, really I'd love that though as you say prob not best on friday! but hey maybe in the new year I can come and vicit the chiplets and their super mum! 

  loving the clutch bag! 

my outfits changed again, shiny black pencil skirt small black ankle boots and shocking pink top! with Pink general daily handbag so can fit camera, vodka, secret santa etc in x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hellloooooooooo 

[fly]2 SLEEPS TO GO[/fly]

Have had a quick squizz through, ooooo im so excited

Back later for a catch up


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just about to have tea and read through, have i been deserted  do i smell    dont answer that


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

ladies
oooooh its got chilly!
Glass of vino helps!
XXXX to everyone. This is my fav tv nite, waterloo rd followed by spooks!

AnnofC: Still some hope hun, but the whole malarky sucks bigtime. a huge hug on the way, over the hills from far away, from me to you.(at the same time I will not be at the party friday -though I may be out, but I can still be here a little for you). Are you going to test again on Friday?There is still some hope eh?Hope you enjoy your event tonite. {you know the one about acidopholus and anti-b's, replace healthy bacteria that gets killed off...) keep going girl (with lots of treats to help!)

Anna: Good luck with Dr G. He's really quite 'old time', ie its not all new interiors at his office. The blood test people are pretty good (though without a desinger bag and nails I felt a little outa place!). I am happy to help with Athens including appt booking so let me know.

Anne: tons of    for Jasons interview

Leola: they all seem to dance to a different tune (what does your clinic say?).

And I agree: PHOTOS PLEASE! OF FRIDAY NITE SO THOS POOR UNFORTUNATES AMONGST US THAT CANT MAKE IT CAN 'MEET' YOU ALL! PURLEEEEEEEEESE


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Well it looks like sparkly boobs then    as long as I'm not the only one.  I'm very excited and can't wait to see you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Pixe I know I sound like a small child, but I can't remember what I ordered    I thought it was steak but I wasn't on the steak question list.  I can't remember the other bits either...sorry  


Just found the cat locked in the larder...oooops


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tropifruiti (Aug 12, 2009)

Am off out tomorrow night and then am off to my sisters for an action packed weekend, so just touching base.  Hope you alll have a fun and sparkly time at the parteee on Friday    Enjoy  

leola - i spoke to the consultant this week and asked him the same question re; taking the pill as i didn't the first time and then didi the second. Also i have never bee on the combined pill only the mini pill so wasn't really that keen to take it. anyway to cut a long story short he said that the pill causes the ovaries to be dormant and then when you come off it just before treatment it has been shown that you can get a sort of  reflex reaction in them which may mean that they work harder to produce the eggs. this may or may not be the case in everyone and not necessarily every time. anyway i am going none pill for the next attempt which i feel happier with given my history. hope this answers your question.

AOC - still wishing you lots of    hope life starts to treat you a little more fairly.    Enjoy neet on the toon in hexham. We went to see that morris film there which is excellent if you haven't seen it - topped only by the fact that we knew most of the audience and most were in kit . Very funny. 

Must get jobs done, have been putting off sixth form marking for a week now. it has now become urgent. ciao.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

I don't think I've ever matched bag with shoes - is that not a middle aged thing to do?  Would I have to have a string of pearls? I have packed today - four frocks and three pairs of shoes so I have plans A-D. Phew. And I bought my secret santa pressie this afty. Rah! My hair's a sty tho. Laura - do you possess products? If not I may have to buy some!

Slycett, is that you? *sniffs*
Blimey.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good evening  

At last i am able to sit chill read and post  

Ally hope ur poor ickle hands are ok now sweetheart    burns are horrible hunny we will get u so ratted on friday nite u wont notice them      

Malini dont worry hun i will be fine, there will be plenty of cakes for me try out   Have told scottie im getting the tube and he's given in trying to change my mind   

Aofc       for you sweetheart, there is still time hunny.  Hope u enjoy ur nite out tonight as best u can    

**** y i got back to colditz yesterday and ate all the chocolate biscuits, cant wait for friday hun     

Anne bag sounds lovely sweetie, mite try and get myself a little bag tomoz too just big enough for jd camera and stuff         for jay's interview winging their way over to you   

Heaps thank you for your post last nite, i have thought a lot about what u said today     

Annasob perhaps ur af and mine have gone on holiday    Perhaps they are waiting till friday nite to meet up  Theyd better b.loody not    Good luck with this treatment sweetheart have everyhting crossed for you    

Pix thank u sooooo much for all ur your hard work in organsing this for us all u are a star      

Mir i have some pearls u can borrow     my m-i-l lent me them for my wedding but they didnt look riight with the dress and i havent give em back to her yet    

Hey donks b.loody hell my 3d name is Catherine too     how spooky there are 4 of us now...quads     go for boobs hun  

Purps cant wait to meet u too hunny    we wont have time to be nervous we'll be doing far too much talking and drinking    

Laura enjoy lakeside hunny dont forget that parcel u promised me from ur friend   

Leola good luck with cycle hunny        

Mag i will take as many photos as i possibly can, are u on ** sweetie?   

Can you believe i've had to open two screens to read back, my head is mush tonight    

Hello to  beachy popsi tropi wingwing, veda,  littlejenny tracey steph lv elinor almond and everyone else    

Now time for a ickle jd and coke me thinks


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

shouldnt be me now petal, i've had a bath, there must be another dirty critter here somewhere


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Forgot to say ally hope your hand is not too sore, keep running under cold water to cool it  

Anne huge amounts of luck and PMA for Jason  

4 people with the same name....      

dh made artichoke soup today, he has not stopped farting all night    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

slycett said:


> shouldnt be me now petal, i've had a bath, there must be another dirty critter here somewhere


That would be RH


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Donkey said:


> dh made artichoke soup today, he has not stopped farting all night


Maybe it was Donkey's hubby not RH after all   



Donkey said:


> 4 people with the same name....


Catherine/Katherine/Katharine - from the greek meaning pure and clean         

Donkey - is your cat OK now - not too traumatised from the larder - perhpas it was hiding from your DH's farts       

Mir - don't forget to pack the BH as well    

Tropi - peer marking is what you need     

Mag - is it me or is Spooks getting harder to get into and Waterloo Road getting even more unbelievable     

Purple - now humming pretty in pink     

Kate - how many more hours?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey girls, (RH you are one of us now! )



Donkey said:


> Pixe I know I sound like a small child, but I can't remember what I ordered  I thought it was steak but I wasn't on the steak question list. I can't remember the other bits either...sorry


Yes you are having steak but you've already told me how you like you it  My list says you like your steak medium rare. Correct? xx

Purps: I've ordered 4 bottles of rose champers (on top of the orders from you/Anna/Wing Wing - 1 bottle each and LV 2 bottles) but my order isn't obviously all for me so you and all the girls can help yourself hon and no I don't want anything for it - thanks for asking. Here are some cyber  you'll have the real ones on Friday xx

RC: It's my pleasure honey. This is the least I can do for all the support I've had from you lovely ladies. 

Ally: Ouch!  

Question - We can all arrive from 6pm and I've told the restaurant to serve the food at 7pm, is that too early?

Ps: I will have a list of everyone's orders even though the restaurant has our list too. Don't trust them anymore 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donks must be catching scottie is the same tonight, cant really complain tho cos its normally me    

**** y approx about 45 hrs till tea time me thinks


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix did i order a sparkling wine i cant remember??


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

it's exciting !!!!

Can't wait I plan to be there at 6!!!

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Pixie, that's correct.  I was clearly being very efficient  

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Whoops - meant to say, Laura        at the green stripe handbag


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

RC - watch out - I might change the locks while you are away.  

Pix - thank you for including me. However, I've just checked and the Gents Veg Patch is still there.   

Anne -   for Jase's interview.  

Donkey - our cat fell down the back of our kitchen furniture once and all we knew was that the dog was very distressed.    In the end I had to dismantle the units after  y's attempts at enticing him out with a towel to climb up proved unsuccessful.  

If I do my MOOBS sparkly then I'll fit right in on Friday!    

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

rh if u really want to come we can hide u under the table and throw u scraps of food


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

RH, poor cat  

Mine is now fine...she's so silly she always goes into the larder (it's a walk in one) to sit by her food, as if don't know where it is  

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate no hon you didn't order sparkling rose but you are on the wine drinkers list (white/red/rose) but don't worry there is enough champers for everyone.

Donkey 

RH    I hope so for RC's sake!



slycett said:


> rh if u really want to come we can hide u under the table and throw u scraps of food


   Kate you are full of good ideas   He can have a glass of wine too!

xxxxx


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Kate

Can I put my head on your leg like Lewis?      And if Pix turns out to be tiny, can I do what Lewis did to little children?     

RH


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix thanx for that hunny but i'll give u a little bit towards it tho if thats ok   i'll have to pass on the still wine tho hunny cant stand the stuff thought i had ordered the sparkly stuff        i'll be ok wi me jd  

rh lewis doesnt put his head on my leg, but he does like me to lie on the floor with him, then he rolls on his back with his legs in the air so i can tickle his belly      i mean u can try that if u want but dont know what **** y would think of it


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Kate - please, be my guest               

Right, that's enough hilarity for me - I'm off to bed.  
 ONLY 44 HOURS TO GO


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate/RH - Behave you two!!  

Feeling very tired   If anyone needs me it's best to text as I might not get chance to log in by Friday. Anne G has my mobile number if anyone needs it. 

Night all.

Pix  

xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

[fly][fly]IM TOO EXCITED !!!!!!!    [/fly]
Spuds
xx[fly][/fly][/fly]


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Sausage xxxxxxx - I am sending you so much        and           and         

Jason - GOOD LUCK N GOOD VIBES !!!!!! xxxxxx from the spud household - we know you can do it !!!!!!!

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Night night **** y see you friday      

Pix dont work too hard on friday sweetheart we want u up on the dancefloor with us          

Jersey im filling the jd flasks tomora    

Think im off to beddy byes too girls i am poooooooped


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Gnight Kate    - am overexcited and putting myself to bed too !!!!

JD flasks ere we come !!!

xxxxxxxxxxx
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm back.  Bought nothing for the xmas do despite trying on a few things.  I'm no good at shopping!  So its either comfy jeans and top or uncomfy wedding frock (not actually  briadal wear though!!).  

Right bed for me, need my energy for tom to attemt to clean before Mir turns up with the bobster... place is a bomb site!  

Safe driving Mir.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Heh - but it'll be a bombsite five mins after we get theere again... hardy worth bothering! Robert wrecks places on contact. Oops.

There must be a frock amongst what I'm bringing you'll feel comfy in!



Rural Hick said:


> Pix - thank you for including me. However, I've just checked and the Gents Veg Patch is still there.


Hope you checked your radishes were still blooming!

Right, I need to go and gouge my corn out if I'm wearing high heels. Ouch.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You said I could do that!! I've even got the saw out the shed!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all!

I can almost taste  the  excitement!  really looking forward to seeing you all! 

AOC - sending you lots of    and hoping it will still come good! 

Pixie - think I was a steak too - medium for me please xxx

I have had a major overhaul of the list, in preparation for handing over to Malini, and because I thought it may be useful before the party - have checked everybody's name and where they are with tx, and removed a few names who haven't been active on FF for months.

A few nice surprises since I last looked everybody up (it has been a while!!  )

Now pregnant: Elsbelle, Millyflower, CathJ, Carole69, Silverglitter 

Now with babies: Abdncarol , Paw   , Snic  ,SpecialK   , Ali May  , Be Lucky (Bernie)  , Button76   , When Will It Happen 

So it is now as up to date I can make it - Malini will email it to you as soon as I have finished tidying it up! 

Will put it up on next post - please let me know if I have anything incorrect!

Oh and I have marked those going on Friday too! 

S xxxxxxx

P.S. while I think of it, hope you all don't mind me asking - will be fab to see photos of Friday on **, please can you just call them "Digress" or something, but with no reference to FF or PR get-togethers though - thanks - saves having to explain to anyone who asks!  

P.P.S. RC - you need to get your bum on ** (incognito if you need to!) so we can share photos!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * Ali27 * 2nd IVF - Lister - was due to start June 2009 but relationship ended * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - starting November 2009 * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - Jan/Feb '09 - if that doesnt work - then its Tandem in June OE/DE * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner * Lincs Jax * Testing with the Beer centre following 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Slycett (Kate) *party* * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - EC 09/11/09 - 9 eggs - 5 fertilised - 2 transferred 12/11/09 - testing 27/11/09  * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * Angel55 * 3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks +2  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Mag108 * Natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * PamLS * 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  * Peewee55 * Natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  Back to DE - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) *party* * Natural surprise BFP while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - but miscarried 22/09/09  - 3rd IVF planned for January 2009 * Swinny * Natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - missed miscarriage 27/08/09 (following 3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09)  Immunes tests showed V.High NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT before trying again * Tracymohair *party* * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ally1973 *party* * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond *party* * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Anne G *party* * 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  no more TX now with own eggs - DE only option- hopefully April/May 2010 * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Donkey *party* * 4th IVF - June '09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  Zoladex before next cycle end of March 10 with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steriods, clexane, aspirin * Driver 225 * 2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/10/09  * Emak * 2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  - hope to start tx at Lister in Jan 2010 * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heapey * 1st IVF - October 2009 - ARGC - 3 eggs/2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/11/09  * Jal * 4th ICSI - Lister - October 2009 - tested negative 28/10/09  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg * Ladyverte *party* * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Malini *party* * 3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - tested negative  Immunes - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV or DE? * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 7th IVF/this time with IMSI in Paris & immunes via Dr Gorgy in London - EC 07/11/09 - 4 embies from 8 eggs - ET 10/11/09 - 3 transferred - tested negative 23/11/09  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * Pixie75 *party* * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Purple72 *party* * 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 *party* * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 2nd IVF - SP - ET 14/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  - trying again in January 2010 * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Veda * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - abandoned due to poor response  - starting HRT in December then stimming again * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * Wing Wing *party* * 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  * Zuri * FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in March 2010 * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Popsi * Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Babyspoons/Spoony *  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - due ??/??/10 * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Bugle * 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls!- due ??/??/09 * Hayleigh *  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - due December 2009 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * LittleJenny *party* *  natural surprise! May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - due 06/01/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Missyg *  - natural surprise! (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy - due 14/12/09 * Nicki W *  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF * Nikki2008 *  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM -  due ??/??/10 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) * Rural Chick *party* (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - first scan 12/11/09 - 1 heartbeat - due 06/07/10 * Sam22 *  natural surprise! June 2009 (after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due 22/02/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * Suzie W *  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - due ??/??/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *party* *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *party* *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *party* *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
When Will It Happen? *  born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies and RH   

Jase        and        for the interview today.

AOC        and        for Twit and [email protected] How did yesterday evening go?  

Steph - thank you so much for the list and all the updates - and thanks in advance to Malini for taking it over. Can't wait to meet you tomorrow to give you a real life . I am going to have to look at ** now because my original plan of uploading them onto here as a Charter Member has been scuppered. 

Mir - radishes are fine, not so sure about the marrow    

Laura - RH has offered to use his sander on my heels before now   

Mir and Laura - have fun today and tomorrow and enjoy IKEA. If you are family members you get a free cuppa on weekdays.  

Spuds and Kate - if we're this excited now, what will we be like this time tomorrow        

       to all of lovely Team PR

**** sy **** sy xxxx

 ONLY 36 HOURS LEFT


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Have had a look at ** and am still paranoid about being "found" by my students - lord knows they spend enough time on there given half a chance, so I may well put them onto the flickr site or something similar. But either way, all my photos will be able to be seen by Team PR - fear not - I'm going to make the most of being sober


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You can set it up so they can see you're there but can't see anything else, RC - and more importantly we can see you!

WHOOOOOO! Just packing the last few things and off I go!!!!

Cheers LB, but the veg knife - not the one RH uses on his radishes, hopefully - worked a treat on my corn.

As for his marrow, who knows?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning all 

Wee heee - so exciting about the party! I'm enjoying the buzz!   

I had a fab time last night - lots of interesting questions and sold some books, and it was great to spend time with fellow writers again. We're an insane bunch who listen to the voices in our heads and then _write down what they say_ so it's always good to talk to other people who think that's normal....    It was nice to glam up, too, after a week or two of wearing sweats over thermal underwear at home...  Someone was taking photos, so if I get to see a good one, I'll post it somewhere or other. 

No spotting yesterday, but some in the evening, with some nasty cramps. None overnight. The new anti-bs aren't sitting that well on my tum, but that can't be helped. I'm staying home sick today. May make mince pies for freezing in between naps. 

Thanks for all the  and . I'm smiling this morning, for no particular reason.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Mir              at the veg knife 

AOC   - so glad you had a lovely time and that you're smiling this morning   Please could I have one of your mince pies when they're done - I love mince pies - in fact, I shall look like one soon, I think.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Right I have now set up a ** account   . How do I find you all as friends? Do I pm you or what? I can't believe I'm such a numpty.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm loving the counting down!!  

I went back to bed for half hour this morning as up since 5.  Cerys had an accidnet so tim dressed her.... I have to laugh as he put her i a t-shirt and Ed's santa claus trousers!!  She looked hilarious in her highchair eating her toast.  Tim said he thought they looked nice and warm!!  

RC - You need to find one of us and then we can connect you with all the others... I'll PM you my details, I'd do it the other way but my inbox in bursting as I'm not a charter member any more!!


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Laura      I hope this works  - I love the piccy of the Chippers - you must be such a proud mummy  

    at Cerys dressed up by Tim.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm on ** as Anna ** 

Personal details removed to protect member identity, Natalie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

RC I've sent you frend sugestions for all of the PR girls (I think!!) I put Romina on there too... did you go to jinny? She is lovely. Just click on them, some will be obvious who they are some won't! 

Oh if you are bored look on my home page there are about a million pics of the chippers, from pregnancy to sept... must get my next lot posted. Yes I am a proud mummy.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG This is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting - I can see so many of you


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

probably a good idea that you see us all before you meet us tomorrow!

**** y have added you and you sausage x

Morning ladies

So excited! Can't wait to meet you lot x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Laura - where is the list my lovely? Is it on ** somewhere - I keep getting lost 
Thanks Purps, LW and Tracey for agreeing to be my friends already


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218097.new#new


----------

